# 3D-Mark05 user scores



## iam-cool (29. September 2004)

Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post


----------



## Anti-Hero (29. September 2004)

Echt schon da????


----------



## Intelkiller (29. September 2004)

Anti-Hero am 29.09.2004 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt schon da????




ich lad den gleich mal runter, wenn die server nicht immer so langsam wären


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2004)

Intelkiller am 29.09.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Anti-Hero am 29.09.2004 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speziell lahm sind sie (noch?) nicht überall, nur bei mir halt gedrosselt auf 100k/s.


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (29. September 2004)

1284 Punkte auf meinem Arbeitsrechner  

Edit: Ist ein Dell mit 2.8 GHz P4 und einer 9800 Pro (Dell Dimension 8300)

Edit die 2. : Mit aktuellem Catalyst (6.14.10.6476) hat der Benchmark auf 
*1893 Punkte*
zugelegt.


----------



## iam-cool (29. September 2004)

Also nach langen probieren hab ich nen brauchbaren Mirror gefunden: 
http://www.allround-pc.com/index.php?futuremark/05/3dmark05.htm




Ups halbwegs brauchbar.....


----------



## Anti-Hero (29. September 2004)

Super noch 2h 50 min laden 
Habt ihr noch mehr links???


----------



## onliner (29. September 2004)

(Vorschlag)

Ich würd euch bitten diesen Thread nur mit den Benchmarks reinzuposten, zwecks übersichtlichkeit 

Und diesen von Sax21 eure Probs ! Ist nur ein Vorschlag .


----------



## josenn (29. September 2004)

So Ladies, mein Score:

4111 Punkte (System siehe Sig.) Forceware 66.31

Ich habe ganz schön geschwitzt während des Benchmarks, weil ich doch schon ziemlich Angst um meine Hardware hatte. Gerade die CPU-Tests sind hart.
Komischerweise hatte ich nach dem letzten Graka-Test nach jedem Ladescreen kurz einen Grafikfehler bis er dann schließlich den jeweiligen CPU-Test begonnen hat. Dann war alles wieder i.O. War das auch bei euch so?


----------



## godsman (29. September 2004)

Anti-Hero am 29.09.2004 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Super noch 2h 50 min laden
> Habt ihr noch mehr links???




www.giga.de

ich zieh da mit vollen 3 mbit (375kb)


----------



## Sprayer (29. September 2004)

athlon xp 2600+ @ 2312 entspricht ca. 2900+
512mb ram samsung ddr333
asus a7n8x deluxe nforce 2
geforce 6800gt

bei normalen takt der 6800gt hab ich 3795 und bei 400/1100 hab ich 4256 punkte.

ps:habt ihr bei cpu test auch so wenig ?, hab da nur:
cpu test 1: 1,4fps
cpu test 2: 3,1fps

ansonsten nette grafikdemo mit wenig fps.


----------



## lightchris (29. September 2004)

onliner am 29.09.2004 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> (Vorschlag)
> 
> Ich würd euch bitten diesen Thread nur mit den Benchmarks reinzuposten, zwecks übersichtlichkeit
> 
> Und diesen von Sax21 eure Probs ! Ist nur ein Vorschlag .



Halte ich für einen guten Vorschlag. Gerade so Diskussionen über Downloadmöglichkeiten würden hier eher Unordnung und Unübersichtlichkeit reinbringen.


----------



## jupp009 (29. September 2004)

3DMark05 2227 Punkte http://service.futuremark.com/compare?dm05=1054

System siehe Signatur


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2004)

josenn am 29.09.2004 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Komischerweise hatte ich nach dem letzten Graka-Test nach jedem Ladescreen kurz einen Grafikfehler bis er dann schließlich den jeweiligen CPU-Test begonnen hat. Dann war alles wieder i.O. War das auch bei euch so?


Ja war bei mir auch so. Und kurz vor dem Test gab es auch nen Grafikbug in der Anzeige. Ansonsten muß ich noch sagen, daß ich den Bench recht schlapp finde. Sicherlich sieht ganz nett aus, aber so der WOW-Effekt ist irgendwie kaum dagewesen. Irgendwie wird die kostenlose 3D Mark Version immer dürftiger an Tests. Drei "Games" und zwei davon noch als CPU Bench. Das war es dann. 

habe den Bench auch mal laufen lassen. Allerdings ohne Neustart, Windowsprogramme waren im Hintergrund offen, etc. Wie es eben ist, wenn ich am Rechner sitze und dann mal was spiele.

_Benchmarks:_
AMD 2700+, 1 GB RAM, Leadtek GF 6800 GT, WinXP + SP 2
3977 Punkte ohne FSAA und mit 4 FSAA 8 AF sind es etwa 3290
Onlineergenisse


----------



## HanFred (29. September 2004)

@XT: 2320
non OC: 2151


----------



## iam-cool (29. September 2004)

3dMarks  2556

CPU score  3355

hm meine Graka scheint wirklich meine CPU auszubremsen...

Auf jedenfall tun mir jetzt die Augen weh, das geruckle auch noch ohne AA war echt zuviel *g*




MFG


----------



## kiwi005 (29. September 2004)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 3dMarks  2556
> 
> CPU score  3355
> 
> ...



meiner einen hat  2360 3dMarks

wo siehst du denn den CPU score?


----------



## iam-cool (29. September 2004)

Upgrade ich hab mit dem falschen Takt gebencht  

cat 4.4

3dMarks  2742 @ 454/387

CPU score  3744 @ 2500MHz

Hm warum hab ich jetzt 12% höhere CPU score obwohl ich nur den Graka Takt verändert hab   


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?dm05=1819


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (29. September 2004)

Dreiundsiebziger am 29.09.2004 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 1284 Punkte auf meinem Arbeitsrechner
> 
> Edit: Ist ein Dell mit 2.8 GHz P4 und einer 9800 Pro (Dell Dimension 8300)
> 
> ...


Die Werte waren mit treiberseitigen 2xAA
Nach allen Optimierungen (aktueller Catalyst, ohne AA und AF ) kommt die Kiste auf schlappe  *2315 Punkte*

Jetzt habe ich aber genug Zeit mit diesem Kram verschleudert... wenn ich bedenke das mein Rechenknecht zuhause mit einer GF4 Ti4200 auskommen muss, werde ich den Benchmark dort lieber nicht instalieren


----------



## Mondblut (29. September 2004)

So.. hier ist mein Ergebnis: 2557 Points

hier der Online-Vergleich:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?dm05=2364


----------



## Cemetery (29. September 2004)

Ave!

System steht in der Sig.

*2778* 3D Marks!

Schade, jetzt taugt das Ding nicht mal mehr als nette Grafikdemo!!!
Die CPU-Tests hätten auch ruhig ein wenig kürzer sein  können!

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Blue_Ace (29. September 2004)

Hier meine 3D Marks: 1931 mit athlon 2100 XP und radeon 9800 pro

Is zwar ne nette Grafikdemo, wird aber meiner Meinung immmer schlechter


----------



## Killtech (29. September 2004)

Hab ihn auch mal durchlaufen lassen. Die Minigun- und Drachen-Szene sind ganz nett anzuschauen. Ansonsten eine relativ kurze Grafikdemo.  

Ergebnis: *2450 3D Marks*

System siehe Signatur!

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Aliboo (29. September 2004)

und hier meine werte

4211 3DMarks

mein rechner sihe unten ( Signatur )


----------



## Grubby (29. September 2004)

Nach anfänglichen schwierigkeiten... ist immer beim CPU Test abgekackt und ich mußte ein wenig die CPU runtertakten ,hats nu doch geklappt. 

4383 Punkte 

P4 3,0@3,38 
1024 MB DDR 
Sapphire X800XT PE


----------



## spezie (29. September 2004)

2480    märkerls!!!


----------



## Aliboo (29. September 2004)

hate jemadn eine anung warum AA und AF beim benchark test net funtioniert.
bei den 2 CPU tests ist an auch beim demo sonst aber aus


----------



## Cemetery (29. September 2004)

Cemetery am 29.09.2004 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ave!
> 
> System steht in der Sig.
> 
> ...



Ave!

Kann nicht Editieren.   

CPU-Score: *4257*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2004)

Aliboo am 29.09.2004 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hate jemadn eine anung warum AA und AF beim benchark test net funtioniert.
> bei den 2 CPU tests ist an auch beim demo sonst aber aus



"frei" einstellen kann man dies nur in der kostenpflichtigen Version. Aber wenn man z.B. Atuner (oder ein anderes Programm) benutzt, dann kann man auch FSAA und AF "erzwingen" beim Benchmark.


----------



## Aliboo (29. September 2004)

mit den normalen ati treiber einstellungen müsste es doch normaler weise auch gehen....???? aber anscheinend hast du recht da es nicht klapt....


----------



## Flyer24 (29. September 2004)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach langen probieren hab ich nen brauchbaren Mirror gefunden:
> http://www.allround-pc.com/index.php?futuremark/05/3dmark05.htm
> 
> 
> ...




falls jmd noch nen brauchbaren mirror sucht http://www.guru3d.com/  .....


----------



## Tesafilm (29. September 2004)

So mal eben MIT Hintergrundprogrammen laufen lassen (ICQ, TS2)

2051 Punkte mit den Standardeinstellungen!


----------



## X-Ray3 (29. September 2004)

Hi!

So, ich will auch mal:

 5208 Punkte (CPU - score: 4032)  

Mein System: 
ASUS P4P800 deluxe, Pentium 4 3,2 Ghz@3,52Ghz 800 HT,Zalman CNPS7000A Cu 1024MB Corsair CL2.0 PC400 (Twinx1024-3200C2Pro) 2,0.2.3.6, 
Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/2400 Golden Sample (@439/1170)   
+ Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer 5, 1x80GB Maxtor, 1x40GB WD

Tschau


----------



## lightchris (29. September 2004)

Dreiundsiebziger am 29.09.2004 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich aber genug Zeit mit diesem Kram verschleudert... wenn ich bedenke das mein Rechenknecht zuhause mit einer GF4 Ti4200 auskommen muss, werde ich den Benchmark dort lieber nicht instalieren



Mit der GeForce4 würde der Benchmark erst gar nicht starten  (SM2.0 ist die Minimalvorraussetzung)


Ich komme auf 2245 Punkte mit folgendem System:

Athlon XP 2400+ (TBred) @ 2133 MHz, MSI KT3 Ultra2, Radeon 9800 Pro, 1024MB Ram


----------



## cs_stupid (29. September 2004)

lightchris am 29.09.2004 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dreiundsiebziger am 29.09.2004 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2340 Pts. 


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?dm05=5077

sys siehe Sig, CPU war allerdings nicht übertaktet beim 3D Mark


----------



## flyie (29. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab bloß eine Score von                  1999


??????

Warum??????

Mein System:
Athlon 64 3000+
Gainward 6800GT Power Pack
512 MB Corsair Value Select


Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## lightchris (29. September 2004)

flyie am 29.09.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab bloß eine Score von                  1999
> 
> 
> ...



AA, AF und VSync deaktiviert?


----------



## Dune2 (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir grade eine Ruckelpartie sondergleichen angeschaut, obwohl ich im Vergleich eigentlich recht gut abschnedien müßte.   Blos ca. 1000 Punkte gab's bei 3dM05, obwohl ich natürlich AF/AA aus hatte, etc.  Bei 3dM03 ganb's noch fats 6000 Punkte, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Patrick12 (29. September 2004)

Habe nur 1189Pts.   

General Information 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP 

DirectX Version 9.0c 

Mobo Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 

Mobo Model P4P800 

AGP Rates (Current/Available) 8x / 4x, 8x 

CPU Intel Pentium 4 3013 MHz 

FSB 215 MHz 

Memory 1024 MB 



Display Information 
Graphics Chipset NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra 

Driver Name NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra 

Driver Version 6.1.7.7 

Driver Status Non WHQL - Not FM Approved 

Video Memory 256 MB 

Core Clock 301 MHz 

Memory Clock 864 MHz 



Benchmark Settings 
Resolution 1024x768@32 bit 

Anti-Aliasing None 

Texture Filtering Optimal 

Vertex Shader Profile 2_0 

Pixel Shader Profile 2_a 

Force Full Precision Off 

Disable DST Off 

Disable Post-processing Off 

Force Software Vertex Shaders Off 

Color Mipmaps Off 

Repeat Count Off 



Main Test Results
3DMark Score 1198 3DMarks 

CPU Score 3297 CPUMarks 



Detailed Test Results


Game Tests 
GT1 - Return To Proxycon 4.6 fps 

GT2 - Firefly Forest 3.8 fps 

GT3 - Canyon Flight 6.2 fps 



CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 1.9 fps 

CPU Test 2 2.6 fps


----------



## Elfhelm (29. September 2004)

Na dann wollen wir mal,

Treiber 66.70
2,8C Ghz, Galaxy Glacier 6800GT


Takt:
350/1000 ===> 4597

370/1000 ===> 4773     Standarttakt Galaxy 6800 GT

400/1100 ===> 5081


cya


----------



## Iceman (29. September 2004)

Ich hab 4137 Punkte mit folgenden System:
P4 2,53 GHz @ 2,7 GHz (142 MHz FSB)
1024 MB Ram
Asus P4PE
GeForce 6800 GT @ 350/1100 (eigentlich sollten es 400/1100 sein, aber aus irgendeinem dubiosen Grund taktet der 3DMark immer meine Grafikkarte runter wenn der Benchmark startet.)

URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?dm05=6484

Achja, Treiber war der 61.77


----------



## Atropa (29. September 2004)

Habe 4279 Punkte.

Mein System:
Athlon64 3200+ Clawhammer
Leadtek WinFast A400 GT TDH (GF 6800 GT)
1024 MB Ram
Epox 8HDA3+


----------



## denkerland (29. September 2004)

Dune2 am 29.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir grade eine Ruckelpartie sondergleichen angeschaut, obwohl ich im Vergleich eigentlich recht gut abschnedien müßte.   Blos ca. 1000 Punkte gab's bei 3dM05, obwohl ich natürlich AF/AA aus hatte, etc.  Bei 3dM03 ganb's noch fats 6000 Punkte, was mache ich falsch?



Naaa toll.. du hast auch eine 5900 XT. Und das selbe Prob. Ich habe satte 890 Punkte mit einem einem Athlon XP @ 3400 und GF FX 5900 XT.
Futuremark schein sich von ATI bezahlen zu lassen! 
Wieso bekommen minimal besser ATI-Karten (9800 PRO) hier 2-3 mal soviel Frames??? Das darf nicht wahr sein!!


----------



## lightchris (29. September 2004)

Dune2 am 29.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir grade eine Ruckelpartie sondergleichen angeschaut, obwohl ich im Vergleich eigentlich recht gut abschnedien müßte.   Blos ca. 1000 Punkte gab's bei 3dM05, obwohl ich natürlich AF/AA aus hatte, etc.  Bei 3dM03 ganb's noch fats 6000 Punkte, was mache ich falsch?



Die GeForceFXen schneiden im neuen 3DMark scheinbar besonders schlecht ab. Wahrscheinlich kommt die FX mit der Menge an Shadern aufgrund ihrer schlechten Shaderleistung nicht gut zurecht. Von daher ist dein Ergebnis von dem, was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, normal.

Möglicherweise ziehen die "nur" 512MB Ram das Ergebnis auch noch ein wenig runter.


----------



## speedy11 (29. September 2004)

lightchris am 29.09.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dune2 am 29.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



44xx 3dMarks mit Radeon X800Pro (500/500)

P4 3ghz @ 3.4ghz
1024mb Crucial DDR500 @ 227mhz bei 2.5-2-2-5
Asus P4C800-E Deluxe


----------



## Freaky22 (29. September 2004)

knapp 2100 oder so um den dreh mit meiner 9700 pro von hercules.. bin also gut dabei  und so wie ich das seh loosen die fx 5900er ordentlich ab


----------



## Skyman (29. September 2004)

1284 Punkte 

Rechner: 
XP 2600+
Shuttle SN45G2
Nforce 2 Ultra 400
512 MB DDR PC 333
ATI 9600XT

Naja war mehr ne Ruckelpartie als ein Benchmark. 3 Tests sind ein bissel wenig, meiner Meinung nach. Aber nun ja, habe auch nicht viel mehr erwartet *g*

Einmal laufen lassen und dann wieder deinstallieren. 

Auf Bald


----------



## Intelkiller (29. September 2004)

Freaky22 am 29.09.2004 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> knapp 2100 oder so um den dreh mit meiner 9700 pro von hercules.. bin also gut dabei  und so wie ich das seh loosen die fx 5900er ordentlich ab




ich habe das programm leider noch nicht testen können, es wartet auf dem schulp pc bis  mein USB stick es holt   

wieso hat man mit einer 5900xt nur 1000 pkt und mit einer 9700 2100 das geht doch garnicht, naja ich habe noch ne "alte" 9500 rumliegen, die werde ich gegen meine 5900xt antretten lassen, das poste ich dann hier rein


----------



## denkerland (29. September 2004)

Intelkiller am 29.09.2004 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 29.09.2004 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbst eine Rage 128 ist wahrscheinlich schneller... weil von ATI, und die sind Futuremark bis zum Hals hinten reingekrochen!!!
Dumm, dümmer, 3D Murks05. Die Grafik ist super genial... aber wäre schön wenn ich soviel Quantität (in Form von FPS) wie Qualität bekäme...
Naja, ist ja nur ein dummer Benchmark der dem Standart der heutigen Games weit voraus ist. Uns zum Glück macht Futuremark keine Spiele. Die laufen nähmlich problemlos flüssig. Zum Glück ^^


----------



## Cemetery (29. September 2004)

denkerland am 29.09.2004 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dune2 am 29.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ave!

Scheinbar hat ATI nicht genug bezahlt sonst würde die Grafikdemo ja auf meiner 9800 pro wenigstens halbwegs flüssig laufen!!!    
Die Techdemos der neuen ATIs laufen (mit Patch) teilweise besser und sehen schöner aus!

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist der 05er 3D Mark sehr Shaderlastig, wo die FX Grakas leider ihre Problemchen haben.
Neue Treiber werden das sicher schon wieder richten   

Kann man da keinen PunkBuster einbauen???

Was mich ärgert sind die Punkte, die scheinbar durch Geisterhand ansteigen, wenn ein neuer Treiber draussen ist. Da habe ich lieber wenig Punkte die dafür nicht ercheatet sind!

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Freaky22 (29. September 2004)

stimmt schon die grafik war hammer zumindest bei der shooterdemo.. erinnerte irgendwie an star wars **g


----------



## mrgott (29. September 2004)

Hahah

Ihr seit komisch  

Vorher haben hier eigene gesagt das der benchmark 


    "Scheisse ist"   


Jetzt posten sie alle wie beklobt die punke an.

"Es sind soga noch die Moderatoren dabei"


Die meinung ändert sich ja schnell.
viel spass mit euren punkten.

ne ne nee


----------



## Accuface (29. September 2004)

ich habe @A64 3200+, 1 GB Ram, GeForce 6800GT:

Standard: 4642

und overclocket gt@ultra: 5222

mfg

btw: nich mal mit einen 4 GHz bekommt man mehr Punkte, da der bench nur GK ausgelegt ist


----------



## maxx2003 (30. September 2004)

*1717* Punkte, obwohl mir es egal ist.
Aber alles ohne OC-Takt.  

ps: Für ein 3 Jahre altes System, hält sich das noch ganz gut.


----------



## Submaster (30. September 2004)

Ich habe 2518   

Siehe auch hier http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=14645


----------



## maxx2003 (30. September 2004)

maxx2003 am 30.09.2004 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *1717* Punkte, obwohl mir es egal ist.
> Aber alles ohne OC-Takt.
> 
> ps: Für ein 3 Jahre altes System, hält sich das noch ganz gut.



Diesmal:
*2143* Marks *auf Treibereinstellung: Leistung, ohne AA, aber 2x AF*

ps: Warum haben andere, die mehr Power unter der Haube haben, weniger Punkte?     

Aber die Punkte sind mir sowieso egal, da bla bla bla...


----------



## babajager (30. September 2004)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> 3dMarks  2556
> 
> CPU score  3355
> 
> ...



Ihr habt alle so viel ?? ich habe 597 Punkte mit 1, 6 Ghz und Radeon 9500 Pro


----------



## Tectrex (30. September 2004)

Also der Benchmark is net soo doll   Das war sogar der schei.. 2003er besser.
Habe 2760 Punkte.


----------



## Tectrex (30. September 2004)

Submaster am 30.09.2004 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 2518
> 
> Siehe auch hier http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=14645




Du das mit Deinen 8250 Punkte in 2003 war ja wohl net mit dem System in Deiner Sig,,,,
Das funzt net..


----------



## Dimebag (30. September 2004)

Für mehr als Stabilitätstest taugt der Benchmark doch nicht wirklich. Streitet euch doch nicht wieder wie zu Zeiten des 3DMark2003. 

Nochmal eine wichtige Eigenschaft des "synthetischen" Benchmarks: Er stellt nur Nummern-Drücken dar. Sachen wie KI (vor allem)  oder grosse Levels, wie sie in Spielen üblich sind, werden nicht getestet. 

Ich verstehe, wenn man sein System auf generelle Performance prüfen will. Aber IMHO braucht sich niemand wegen 500 Punkten in die Hose zu machen. 
Laufen aktuelle Games trotz neuer HW bei euch Kacke? Dann fragt nach, was nicht stimmen könnte. Aber 3DMark? Das ist nur ein relativ guter Burn-in Test für das System. Wenn der so 10x ohne Probleme durchläuft (und dafür reicht auch der 2003'er) ist das System generell stabil.

mfg


----------



## SGM (30. September 2004)

MeinSystem:
AthlonXP2800
Msi k7n2 delta
2x256mb ram 
Radeon 9600 pro *g*
alles original takt....

Graka: 1332
CPU:  2624

Mfg SGM

P.S.: ich finde solche benchmarks eigentlich ganz witzig...einfach nur mal um zu gucken wie man im vergleich zu anderen steht....Denn auch sokann man imho ganz gut fehler finden...und leistungen einesmainboards sehen(bei ansonsten identischem system) etc.


----------



## Accuface (30. September 2004)

ich werfe mal die Verschwörungsmaschine an:

Es werden Berichte laut das ATI wiedereinmal cheatet, der Leistungsprung ist einfach zu groß zw. Catalyst 4.9 und den neuen beta 4.11

Ja jetzt sagen einige das es an der bugbeseitigung des Video Bios der 256MB karten liegt...

aber es wird gemunkelt das ATI  die CPU als Grafik Co-Prozessor benutzt wird..

Ein Mitarbeiter einer Hardwareseite hat bei ATI nachgefragt bezüglich der CPU Belastung:
"Ich habe schon mit ATi darüber geredet. Die höhere CPU-Belastung lässt sich komischerweise nur auf P4-Systemen finden. Wenn man einen AMD nutzt, ist dies nicht der Fall. Die sitzen gerade mit ihren Treiberentwicklern an dem Problem."


Was sagt uns das ? benutzen sie wirklich den CPU als Co Prozessor ?  Bloß das AMD da besser angesprochen wird als der Intel ?


Ich will hier nix behaupten, aber komisch find ich es trotzdem, und die cheaterei geht mir echt aufm cookie


----------



## CoolPC (30. September 2004)

Hi,

hab 2701 !!!

System siehe Sig.

 
schöne Dia-Show!!!

Nochmal gebencht...und siehe da:

2771 Points bei Athlon XP-M 2600+@2621 Mhz und PowerColor 9800 Pro mit  451/370 Mhz und DNA-Treiber 2.8.4.8

Mehr ist mit dem Treiber nicht drin, muß mir mal den neusten DNA-Treiber saugen.
Schätze dann fällt zumindest die 2800er Barriere!!!  

Nicht schlecht für mein alte 9800Pro!!! 

Sorry hatte ich vergessen:

CPU-Score: 3998!!!  

Auch nicht schlecht für meinen Prozzi!!!

Wer´s nicht glaubt: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=40444


----------



## FluBib24 (30. September 2004)

Ich mache mit beim virtuellen Schwanzvergleich!!!!!
ich habe einmal 1707 (Graka nicht übertaktet) 
und einmal 1839 (Graka übertaktet).

Ich hab nen XP 2500+ Barton mit 364 Mhz FSB
Sapphire 9500Pro (300/309) üpbertaktet
512 MBRam
Audigy LS
und den euesten Omega Treiber 2.5.76 glaub ich
naja

wie bekomme ich die CPU Scores raus?Stehen die am Ende bei der Score?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. September 2004)

FluBib24 am 30.09.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wie bekomme ich die CPU Scores raus?Stehen die am Ende bei der Score?


Wenn dir die Punkt angezeigt werden, dann klickst du auf "Details" und da stehen alle Einzelwerte vom Benchmark.
Werden alternativ auch angezeigt, wenn du deine Werte hochgeladen auf die Onlineseite hast nach dem Benchmark.


----------



## UB40 (30. September 2004)

hallo leute

habe beim 3Dmark03 6116 Scores und beim 3Dmark05 2394 Scores erhalten.
was habt ihr? nimt mich wunder ob meine kiste gut läuft. sollte eigentlich schon  



Midi Tower 400Watt be Quiet
Intel P4 2.8 Prescott
Asus P4P800 Deluxe
His Excalibur 9800 Pro IceQ 128 MB 400/350
2x 512 MB Apacer PC-3200 CL3 Dual Channel Modus
3 Gehäuselüfter


----------



## iam-cool (30. September 2004)

Ok update, mein zweiter versuch:

XP-M @ 2500MHz
9800pro @ 454/378


3DMark Score 2930	

CPU Score 3943	


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=28527



Fast 3k, der neue Cat 4.11 Beta ist wirklich fett


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. September 2004)

Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeit, mein "High-End" *hust* System schafft geniale 

-> *333 3D-Marks* <-
-> *1414 CPU-Marks* <-

bissl wenig oder? Hätte eigentlich mit ~500 gerechnet. Jeder Test lief mit 1-2 FPS extrem "diashowmäßig".     

System:
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
512 MB-DDR-RAM PC266 OEM
GeForce 5 FX 5600 mit 256 MB-RAM
Windows XP Home Edition SP 2
KuDoz Board mit KT266a Chipsatz
Nix OC (hätte eh nix gebracht *g*).


Mitleidsschreiben bitte per O-Mail, neue Rechnerteile per Post ^^.

Regards, eX!

Edit: Geniale Zahlen als Werte was? ^^


----------



## Dimebag (30. September 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 30.09.2004 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Geniale Zahlen als Werte was? ^^



Vielleicht schafft ja auch jemand 666 Punkte?


----------



## Zapzerap (30. September 2004)

Leider lässt sich 3mark05 nicht installieren:

Wenn ich auf die 3mark05_v100_installer.exe doppelklicke passiert nix! Keine Fehlernachricht, kein Installationsbildschirm, einfach nix.

Hab ne radeon9800pro mit cat4.9.

Weiss jemand woran  das liegt?


----------



## Hells_Bells (30. September 2004)

Nette Dia-Show !

Score: 4029 P.

SYS: P4 3.06 (FSB 533)
Asus P4C800-E deluxe
1024 MB Corsair XMS 3200 C2 (@ 333 Mhz)
Sapphire X800pro @ 16 Pipes  475 / 450 Mhz
Cat 4.9
XP SP1
Direct X 9.0c


----------



## Intelkiller (30. September 2004)

Hells_Bells am 30.09.2004 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Dia-Show !
> 
> Score: 4029 P.
> 
> ...




ich denke nicht das das bei dir ne diashow war


----------



## jpd (30. September 2004)

Bei mir ist es wirklich eine Diashow!

Vorweg in groben Zügen mein System:
Athlon64 3200+ (2000 Mhz @ 2150 Mhz)
Asus K8V Deluxe SE
2x512MB Corsair TWINX1024 – 3200C2
MSI NX6800GT-TD256 (@ Ultra @ 425/1200)
 XP Home SP 2

Mein Ergebnis: nette 5247, aber nur 435 (!!! - hab keine Stelle vergessen) beim CPU-Score (beide Testes 0,3 frames/sec)
Habe neueste Treiber, und auch probiert das Bios auf standart zu setzen und alle übertaktungen rauszunehmen - ohne Erfolg! Ausser diesem Test läuft alles 1a (z.B. 9600 CPU-Punkte beim Aquamark 3), Doom III läuft wie Butter,...
Mir völlig unerklärlich! Evtl. ein Bug? Vielleicht weiss ja wer weiter oder hat das gleiche Problem....


----------



## maQzz (30. September 2004)

1631 Punkte @ catalyst 4.8
Sys@ sig 

edit: hab mir catalyst 4.9 druffgemacht, nu  hab ich 1696.


----------



## Cemetery (30. September 2004)

Accuface am 30.09.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werfe mal die Verschwörungsmaschine an:
> 
> Es werden Berichte laut das ATI wiedereinmal cheatet, der Leistungsprung ist einfach zu groß zw. Catalyst 4.9 und den neuen beta 4.11
> 
> ...



Ave!

Ich habe für meine 9800 pro den Beta4.11 drauf.  Der hat tatsache was gebracht. Also es ist Überall ein Leistungsanstieg zu verzeichnen, nicht nur bei den Benchmarks. Wenn ich in Spielen mehr FPS habe, habe ich natürlich auch mehr Punkte beim 3D Murks.
Bis jetzt konnte ich noch nicht feststellen dass irgentwas ausgeschaltet wurde oder so.
Ich finde daher nicht das es "Cheaten" ist.

EDIT:
Der Beta-Treiber hat doch nicht überall was gebracht. Hab nochmal getestet und die Ergebnisse kann man eigentlich auch als Messungenauigkeit betrachten. Was nu mit 3D Murks 05 is kann ich nicht sagen, da ich den neuen Beta-Treiber schon drauf hatte bevor der Benchmark draussen war.

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## Hells_Bells (30. September 2004)

Intelkiller am 30.09.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hells_Bells am 30.09.2004 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ob es eine war....naja die graka Test liefen so mit 17-20 Frames, aber der Rest ? Würg.  

Update: 5029 P. mit Catalyst 4.91 (Hotfix).


----------



## dri71 (30. September 2004)

Hi!

3DMark 05 Score: 2489 Pts.
CPU Score: 3363 Pts.

Catalyst 4.9

System siehe Signatur.


----------



## kay2 (30. September 2004)

mit alten treibern: 2099 scores

mit den neuen DNA treibern und den neuen mainboard treibern: 2209


graka oced (auf 360/340) : 2419 scores

bin ganz zufrieden   

am besten hat mir die szene im wald gefallen 

diese grafik in gothic *träum*


----------



## kewlingZero (1. Oktober 2004)

GF 6800 GT @ 430/1160, @ FW 66.70


Main Test Results

3DMark Score 5541 3DMarks  
CPU Score 4481 CPUMarks 

Detailed Test Results

Game Tests 
GT1 - Return To Proxycon 24.2 fps  
GT2 - Firefly Forest 15.9 fps  
GT3 - Canyon Flight 28.2 fps 

CPU Tests 
CPU Test 1 2.2 fps 

CPU Test 2 4.1 fps 


PS: Seltsamer weise steht auf der Site wo man den Score eintragen kann zum Vergleichen, bei Futuremark ...das die Graka mit 351/1160mhz getaktet war. Hab dann wieder beim Treiber geguckt ob se runter getaktet war, was aber nicht der fall war und bei Details beim 3DMurks05 steht auch 430mhz GPU . Also geh ich mal davon aus das nur der Takt auf der Site nicht stimmt. ...


----------



## dab2212 (1. Oktober 2004)

2599 3DMarks mit etwas älterem Omega-Treiber.

2716 3DMarks mit aktuellem Catalyst. 

System: Athlon XP 3200+
                ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 2.0
               1024MB RAM (2x512, habe die Marke vergessen, läuft im Dual-               Channel)
               ASUS Radeon 9800XT


----------



## kewlingZero (1. Oktober 2004)

So nochmal ein Update von mir ^^

Diesmal hab ich extra den 66.51 statt den 66.70 treiber genommen, da er laut ComputerBase von Futuremark freigegeben ist.


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=52350


PS: Auch hier ist aber immer noch das selbe Prob, er zeigt 351 GPU Takt an obwohl er mit 430 mhz lief.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (1. Oktober 2004)

score = 1644

ati 9800 pro
amd 3000+ xp
1 gb corsair ram


----------



## henniheine (1. Oktober 2004)

Also hab folgende Punktzahl bekommen:

>4653<

mit folgender Config:

Athlon 64 3400+ Newcastle (2.51 Ghz real durch FSB)
MSI K8T Neo FSR
2 x 512 MB DDR 400 Corsair
Connect 3D X800 XT (nur Overdrive an sonst nicht übertaktet)
Win Xp (ohne SPs)


----------



## max246 (1. Oktober 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Vollmi (1. Oktober 2004)

max246 am 01.10.2004 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> habe 4000nochwas
> 
> X800Pro
> 2x 512MB RAM
> ...


Diashow?? Is das ernst gemeint?


----------



## max246 (1. Oktober 2004)

[No message]


----------



## SPEEDI007 (1. Oktober 2004)

Habe es eben durchlaufen lassen und *1588 Pkt.* erreicht.

System:

1800+1533
9500 Pro Standardtakt 
A7N8X-E Deluxe
2x512 MB RAM 400 CL 2,5


----------



## UB40 (1. Oktober 2004)

Zapzerap am 30.09.2004 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider lässt sich 3mark05 nicht installieren:
> 
> Wenn ich auf die 3mark05_v100_installer.exe doppelklicke passiert nix! Keine Fehlernachricht, kein Installationsbildschirm, einfach nix.
> 
> ...




probier mal einen anderen server für den download. habe beim ersten auch probleme gehabt und dann einen anderen gewählt da gings dann. habe auch eine 9800 pro mit cat.4.9. an dem kanns nicht liegen.


----------



## steve87 (1. Oktober 2004)

2501 Marks

3413 CPU 

und das mit dem catalyst 4.9

sys siehe sig.


----------



## B-Thriller (2. Oktober 2004)

max246 am 01.10.2004 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 01.10.2004 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind die CPU tests. Da rechnet nur die CPU. Deswegen war auch bei mir da 1 Fps beim ersten CPU teste und beim zwieten ganze 2 Fps. Ist also normal!
Die ersten liefen bei mir so 15 -23 Fps wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Gesamt hatte ich 3823 Punkte.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2004)

Cemetery am 29.09.2004 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> denkerland am 29.09.2004 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, mr. denkerland ( der name ist wohl nicht programm hmm ? ):
wie schon erwähnt haben die FX karten einfach mal eine SEHR bescheidene shaderleistung. ( man koennte auch sagen eine SEHR beschissene ). wo liegt nun dein problem? es ist ein spezialisierter benchmark mit schwerpunkt auf shader. punkt.

und zu cemetery, wg. den treibern. dein "problem" versteh ich auch nicht, wenn du keine optisches fehler findest, d.h. du siehst nicht ob sich was an der bildqualität getan hat & alles sieht für dich 'gleich' aus, wo liegt dein das problem wenn der treiber dir +10fps bringt?

ich versteh einige leute nicht :>


----------



## kewlingZero (2. Oktober 2004)

Rabowke am 02.10.2004 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Cemetery am 29.09.2004 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn der Treiber ihm 10 FPS mehr in nem Game bringt und keine Bildquali gesenkt wird, wird er sicher nix gegen haben. Nur leider ist meistens das gegenteil der fall ...


----------



## CoolPC (2. Oktober 2004)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



Nochmal gebencht:

Diesmal mit dem DNA-Treiber  2.9.4.9 basierend auf dem Catalyst 4.9.

3DMark-Score: 2907
CPU-Score:      4735

 

Prozzi: XP-M 2600+@2621 Mhz
Graka: 9800 Pro @ 451/371 Mhz

Das auch dieser 3D Mark mal wieder echter Murks ist, kann man sehr deutlich an der Veränderung der CPU-Score erkennen!!!  

Durch einfachen Treiberwechsel kommt eine Erhöhung der CPU-Score von 1500 Punkten zustande???
Sehr unglaubwürdig!!!


----------



## arthurklossek (2. Oktober 2004)

leute ich habe 2500 punkte oder so mit einer geforce 6800

irgendwas ist hier faul in dem 3dmark2005
ich hab das gefühl das karten mit 256mb hier voll abgehn
und karten wie meine mit 128mb abkacken.
wenn ich lese das hier manche 4500 oder so punkte haben dann kann das nicht sein weil eure graka ist nicht doppelt so schnell wie meine.

der 3dmark05 ist meiner meinung nach eich ram fresser .

ich bin sehr enttäuscht über den benchmark was die scores angeht

3dmark05     2500 pkt.
3dmark03     8800 pkt.

athlon 2800+   (333)
1024 mb ram   (333)
club 3d 6800 standart 128mb


----------



## kewlingZero (2. Oktober 2004)

arthurklossek am 02.10.2004 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> leute ich habe 2500 punkte oder so mit einer geforce 6800
> 
> irgendwas ist hier faul in dem 3dmark2005
> ich hab das gefühl das karten mit 256mb hier voll abgehn
> ...





Hast du auch die Treiber Setts zurück gestellt ? bzw. hast AA oder AF an ?
Du hast eindeutig zu wenig punkte ! ne normale 6800 müsste über 3000 punkte kommen, was bei dir nicht der fall ist. dein score entspricht mehr einer R9800pro/XT


----------



## max246 (2. Oktober 2004)

[No message]


----------



## arthurklossek (2. Oktober 2004)

[


Hast du auch die Treiber Setts zurück gestellt ? bzw. hast AA oder AF an ?
Du hast eindeutig zu wenig punkte ! ne normale 6800 müsste über 3000 punkte kommen, was bei dir nicht der fall ist. dein score entspricht mehr einer R9800pro/XT [/quote]





was meinst du mit treiber setts zurückgestzt ????????????????????ß


standart einstellungen wie nach dem installieren hab ich laufen lassen .
ich versteh die welt nicht mehr


----------



## Cemetery (2. Oktober 2004)

Rabowke am 02.10.2004 01:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Cemetery am 29.09.2004 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ave!

Neee, ich habe kein Problem. Jedenfalls nicht mit der besseren Leistung.  

Es wurde nur gemunkelt, dass ATI beim 05er 3D Murks cheatet. Ich konnte bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen, wo die Mehrleistung herkommt . Sieht für mich aber erstmal nicht so aus, als würde die Mehrleistung zu lasten der Grafik entstehen.
Das war eigentlich das, was mich bescheftigt hat.

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## arthurklossek (2. Oktober 2004)

LEUTE    ich habe blos 2600 oder so    mit einer   geforce 6800



andre mit ner 9700pro haben   3 oder 4 tausend.


leck mich doch die welt am arsch    voll der witz dieser benchmark


----------



## Breaker (2. Oktober 2004)

Hab auch ein ziemlich grosses Problem.
Mein System:
amd athlon 64 3800+
1024mb ddr ram
ati radeon 9800 pro 128mb

und ich hab NUR 1500 Punkte!!! Das kann doch unmöglich sein! Ich bin während des ganzen Benchmarks NIE über die 10 fps grenze gekommen!
Also irgendwas is da net in ordnung... mit den alten benchmarks und aquamarks ist es überhaupt kein problem...


----------



## Fraggerick (2. Oktober 2004)

Breaker am 02.10.2004 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein ziemlich grosses Problem.
> Mein System:
> amd athlon 64 3800+
> 1024mb ddr ram
> ...




mmmh... ich hab 900 punkte... da stimmt doch was nich... system siehe sig (der  TmTc is mir abgefakelt, und hat dabei des MoBo etwas in mitleidenschaft gezogen... )


----------



## Kalimero33 (2. Oktober 2004)

ich glaube ich habe den niedrigsten wert, den hier je einer hatte.

Satte 123 Punkte!!! (graka)

Mit einer Leicht übertakteten FX 5200 und einem Duron 1,4 ghz.


----------



## totalMADman (2. Oktober 2004)

komme auf *4790* Punkte

Mein System:
P4 3,4 Ghz Northwood
1024 MB DDR-400 Corsair
Geforce 6800 GT (370 MHz, Treiber 66.51)


----------



## Spectrum (2. Oktober 2004)

Tach,

2435 mit Standard-GraKa-Takt (378 Core / 338 Mem)
2716 mit 434,7 Core / 369,9 Mem

CPU 3902


----------



## Tectrex (3. Oktober 2004)

So..habe jetzt bei 3 Diashow 2005 echte 2857 Pünktchen mit 440/360 und 4.11 Beta. Schätze mal das ich bis 3000 komme, das wars dann aber.
Mal noch ein wenig ausprobieren.


----------



## kewlingZero (3. Oktober 2004)

arthurklossek am 02.10.2004 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE    ich habe blos 2600 oder so    mit einer   geforce 6800
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zeig mir mal einen der mit ner R9700pro über 3000 punkte kommt geschweige denn 4000 ! 
Son schwachsinn ...


----------



## speedy11 (3. Oktober 2004)

kewlingZero am 03.10.2004 04:16 schrieb:
			
		

> arthurklossek am 02.10.2004 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




5268 Punkte
4512 CPU Punkte

http://service.futuremark.com/servlet/Index?pageid=/orb/projectdetails&projectType=12&projectId=89394

System siehe signatur. gebencht wurde mit Catalyst 4.11beta
Der neue Treiber bringt einen grossen Performanceschub für alle grafikkarten mit 256mb von ATi.

http://www.rage3d.de/index.php?show=2073


----------



## Tectrex (4. Oktober 2004)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=97485

Also 2931Pünktchen is so am Limit bei mir


----------



## Tectrex (4. Oktober 2004)

Tectrex am 04.10.2004 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=97485
> 
> Also 2931Pünktchen is so am Limit bei mir



EDIT:
Ops, ich hatte den Prozzi immer auf 2,4Gz laufen.
Ich habe den immer auf 2,4 laufen weil er dann nur 1,625 VCore braucht und ich den Lüfter runterstellen kann damit der nicht son Lärm macht.
Werd ich nochmal auf 2,6 durchlaufen lassen, aber das wird bestimmt nichts bringen.

Graka lief bei 450/380


----------



## bernder (4. Oktober 2004)

Tag
Ich habe 2691 Punkte ma kuggen was man noch rausholen kann


----------



## Aliboo (5. Oktober 2004)

wooooowwwww

nach der installation von treiber hotfix update von ati habe ich ein leistungs steigerung kaum zu glauben.....

ca. 1000 punkte mehr....

habe keine qualitätsverlust festellen können....

habe *5716* punkte....

mein rechner unten im signatur...


----------



## Aliboo (5. Oktober 2004)

habe mal kutz meine garka übertaktet...

auf 554 clok und 610 mem

jetzt habe ich ein punkte stand 6073....


----------



## otaku2002 (5. Oktober 2004)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post


Hallo Leute,

hier meine Scores

3DMark05: 4063
3DMArk 03:  11136  
AquaMark Score: 61326 (CPU: 10869, GFX: 8541)

Naja, bin wohl  eher Mittelmaß  
---------------------
Mein Rechner:
CPU Intel Pentium 4HT, 3,4 @ 3566 MHz  (Kühler: Zalman CNPS-7000B-Cu CPU)
MoBo Asus P4C800-E Deluxe
RAM Infineon PC400 CL3.0 DDRAM @ 2048 MB 
Grafikkarte Asus RADEON X800 Pro/TVD 256MB @ 520MHZ + 490MHZ
Sound Creative Audigy 2ZS 
HDD1: Western Digital WD360GD (34 GB, IDE/S-ATA) „Raptor“
HDD2: Western Digital  WD1200JD (111 GB, IDE/S-ATA)  
Netzteil: be quiet 520W Blackline Titanium 2Lüfter
Case: ThermalTake XaserIII V1000A


----------



## fuse (7. Oktober 2004)

bei 3d mark 05 - 4011
bei 3d mark 03 - 10333

@ aliboo

was für treiber hotfix updates von ati???1000 punkte mehr?? das ist heftig
---------------------
Mein Rechner:
AMD 64 3500+ boxed
Abit A8V
Sapphire Radeon X 800 pro/ vivo nicht übertaktet, catalyst 4.9
Corsair Twinx 2x 512 (3700, 466) 3 cas latenz
be quiet tagan 400w


----------



## Aliboo (7. Oktober 2004)

> fuse am 07.10.2004 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




den link dazu gabs vor 2 oder 3 tagen hier an der start seite bei PC GAMES


----------



## Freaky22 (7. Oktober 2004)

Aliboo am 07.10.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > fuse am 07.10.2004 15:03 schrieb:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Hab nun 2400 wobei meine 9700pro auf 9800pro takt lief...cpu 2581
wobei ich im treiber alles auf quality gestellt hab


----------



## PowerTower (8. Oktober 2004)

Hab gar keine Punkte der Müll will unbedingt ne DX8-Grafikkarte...  Da bleib ich beim 3DMark 2000 / 2001 und beim CrystalMark.


----------



## Phade (8. Oktober 2004)

so, besser spät als nie 
*2209 Punkte*

System:
P4 2,53
512 MB Ram
Radeon 9800 @ 380/326
inklusive aller Cheats


----------



## bAdCyphox (8. Oktober 2004)

mit 512mb ddr400, nem overclocktem mobile amd 2800+ auf 2400 reale mhz mit krassen 200 (400)fsb, ner dick getunten 9500er auf 9700 mit 375/300Mhz hab ich magere

2279 points.....

mit standard 3d-mark und treiber standard-konfig

muss ich ma die neuesten omega die auf dem ati-hotfix basieren, installieren......


----------



## fuse (8. Oktober 2004)

@aliboo

also ich hab grad mal nach "so nem link" im news archiv gewschaut,hab aber nichts gefunden.kannst du mir den link vielleicht geben???wäre net,oder sonst jmd der von dem link gehört hat.


----------



## CoolPC (8. Oktober 2004)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



3. Benchmark
Catalyst 4.11
Athlon XP-M 2600+@2504 Mhz; FSB 200 Mhz; Multi 12,5
PowerColor 9800Pro@459/369 Mhz
 weiteres System siehe Signatur

3004 Scores 3DM05
3584 CPU-Score


----------



## Napto (8. Oktober 2004)

2495 3DMark

Dell Inspiron Notebook 9100

Pentium 3,0 GHZ, HT
512 RAM
ATI Mobility Radeon 9800


----------



## minusxzero (11. Oktober 2004)

Hm!Ein bisserl traurig is schon!2402Pts.Hab die Kiste jetzt nichtmal ein halbes Jahr und schon is se Geschichte.Naja trotzdem bin ich zufrieden Spiele und Anwendungen laufen flüssig und gut aber der CPU Test war ne reine Diashow nich mehr als 4 Fps.. 

Sys:
AMD Athlon XP 3200+  400FSB 
9800pro 128MB 256bit
ASUS A7N8X-E-Deluxe 
512MB Infineon 
Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cach


----------



## raisk (11. Oktober 2004)

minusxzero am 11.10.2004 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm!Ein bisserl traurig is schon!2402Pts.Hab die Kiste jetzt nichtmal ein halbes Jahr und schon is se Geschichte.Naja trotzdem bin ich zufrieden Spiele und Anwendungen laufen flüssig und gut aber der CPU Test war ne reine Diashow nich mehr als 4 Fps..
> 
> Sys:
> AMD Athlon XP 3200+  400FSB
> ...



Bei mir wars fast genauso:
2051 Punkte.   
System: 
P4 3,0GHZ
Radeon 9800 Pro
512MB Siemens

MFG raisk


----------



## none2004 (11. Oktober 2004)

raisk am 11.10.2004 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> minusxzero am 11.10.2004 09:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tach, bei mir wars so lala.
war eh eh klar das die neue Grakageneration die andere ablöst, so ist der lauf des lebens.
aber zum glück läuft bei mir auch noch alles ruckelfrei(halt mal die games die zur zeit aktuell sind)

Mein Score: 2506 mit PC1 aus der Signatur

Mfg, none2004

edit: signatur überarbeitet


----------



## Holy_Dragon666 (14. Oktober 2004)

1512 Punkte


----------



## Anti-Hero (14. Oktober 2004)

habe schrecklich 1011       punkte gehabt die ich auf mein mainboard schiebe   und obwohl meine grakka schon sehr hoch übertaktet ist 475/880(sandart 390/700) kann das sein??????


----------



## Freaky22 (14. Oktober 2004)

Anti-Hero am 14.10.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> habe schrecklich 1011       punkte gehabt die ich auf mein mainboard schiebe   und obwohl meine grakka schon sehr hoch übertaktet ist 475/880(sandart 390/700) kann das sein??????


NOE is deine graka.. die xts schwaecheln ziemlich bei dem benchmark


----------



## warthog1977 (16. Oktober 2004)

2299 3DMarks

System:

Pentium 4 3,06GHz mit Thermalright SLK-948U CPU-Cooler
AOpen AX4SPE MAX II
1024MB RAM (Infineon PC3200-400MHz@333)
Radeon 9800PRO
Driver Version: 6.14.10.6476


----------



## warboss (25. Oktober 2004)

ich hab 3926, das system seht ihr ja unten :p


----------



## Hawkins (26. Oktober 2004)

Meine *Score 5549*

System siehe Sig. Nix Overclocked, alles Standart. Wenn ich mir vergleichbare Systeme anschau lieg ich wohl im Durchschnitt.
Die Grafik vom ersten test: WOAH, der Shooter und das Luftschiff, echt krass.
Der 2. Test mit Auflösung von 640x480 lief bei mir mit 5 FPS!?!, war ne einzige Ruckelorgie.


----------



## Marscel (26. Oktober 2004)

1368 Punkte und ein Ruckelerlebnis mehr.


----------



## Rosini (26. Oktober 2004)

Sage und schreibe 2356 3D Marks mit folgendem System:

AMD Athlon XP 2500+
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe (NForce 2 Ultra 400)
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (128 MB Ram)
2x 512 MB Infineon

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass die Grafik geil ist, aber wenn es wenigstens ein "flüssiges" Erlebnis wäre und keine Ruckelpartie wäre es viel angenehmer...


MfG, Rosini


----------



## mojo77 (26. Oktober 2004)

ich hab eine radeon x800pro (iceq) und ich hab NUR 3334(standart einstellung) Punkte          

ich weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll !!! HILFE !!! 

hat irgend einer eine ahnung warum ich nur so viel punkte habe ???

nochmals HIIIIIIEEEEELLLLLFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEE


mein system:

amd 3000xp (no OC )
x800pro (no OC)
1GB ram (kingston)
asus a7v600
xp pro (SP 0)


----------



## newester (27. Oktober 2004)

mojo77 am 26.10.2004 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab eine radeon x800pro (iceq) und ich hab NUR 3334(standart einstellung) Punkte
> 
> ich weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll !!! HILFE !!!
> 
> ...




Erstmal Dein Ergebnis ist völlig in Ordnung, da Dein Prozessor die X800Pro limitiert.

Nur um es besser zu veranschaulichen, ein XP3200+ ist in Games sogar immer noch ca. 10% langsamer als ein A64 2800+! Dein XP3000+ ist somit übertrieben ausgedrückt ne lahme Krücke, die denn Flaschenhals darstellt, vorallem wenn Du die Version mit 333 Mhz FSB besitz die nur mit einem "lahmen" DDR-RAM-Takt von 333 Mhz arbeitet.  

Ein Kumpel von mir z.B. besitzt einen Northwood P4 3,2 Ghz (FSB800-->DDR400),  ebenfalls eine X800Pro und kommt auf 3600 Punkte. Also was wollt ihr mehr!?


----------



## Marcello (27. Oktober 2004)

Hi mein System:

P4 3,0 Ghz
2 x 512 MB DDR TwinMos
Radeon 9600 xt 256 MB

Habe nur 1486 Punkte!
Ist das nicht echt bissl wenig?
Oder liegt das nur an meiner Graka? Glaube dr Arbeitsspeicher hat damit nix zu tun oder? Meine hätte keinen unterschied zwischen 512 oder 1024  MB gehabt...


----------



## newester (27. Oktober 2004)

Marcello am 27.10.2004 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi mein System:
> 
> P4 3,0 Ghz
> 2 x 512 MB DDR TwinMos
> ...




Und der nächste, lol.

Dein Wert ist völlig normal, Du besitz, muss man deutlich sagen, nur eine 9600XT! Damit reißte heutzutage nix mehr. Nur weil Radeon draufsteht sind das keine Wunderkisten.


----------



## Erik (27. Oktober 2004)

*2176* Punkte mit dem Omegatreiber Vers. 2590
Hier nochmal mein PC

Ich denke, damit kann ich zufrieden sein.  

MfG Erik


----------



## mojo77 (27. Oktober 2004)

newester am 27.10.2004 04:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mojo77 am 26.10.2004 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke für deine analyse, bin gestern eben ein bischen depremirt gewesen, da andere auch mit einer x800 auf 4000 und mehr gekommen sind aber bei näherm betrachten liegt es warscheinlich schon am prozessor und am bord. 

danke nochmals

mfg MoJO


----------



## HeadhunterXP (28. Oktober 2004)

mojo77 am 27.10.2004 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 27.10.2004 04:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da die 3D-Marks eigentlich immer auf maximale Grafikkartenauslastung programmiert wurden, daher so viel wie möglich von der Grafikkarte berechnet werden soll, ist das Ergebnis doch ein wenig niedrig.

Meine Punkte

non-OC   2756 Punkte
OC @ 415/370   2980 Punkte
CPU (jeweils nicht übertaktet) 3999 Punkte


----------



## hofschalk (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab einen 3 ghz rechner mit ner 9800pro und 1024 mb ram.
und ich hab ganze 1049    punkte

ich liebe meinen rechner

mal ein tag an dem ich nicht gefrustet bin wegen dieser scheisskiste, der wäre mal was


----------



## MiloRambaldi (28. Oktober 2004)

+2500 @ 2200 MHz
MDT PC400 @ 200 MHz
9800 Pro Standardtakt Cat 4.9

3DMark Score: 2446


----------



## zectOr (29. Oktober 2004)

2320 Scores   
siehe sig.
Catylist 4.7


----------



## Goblinkiller (29. Oktober 2004)

hofschalk am 28.10.2004 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab einen 3 ghz rechner mit ner 9800pro und 1024 mb ram.
> und ich hab ganze 1049    punkte
> 
> ich liebe meinen rechner
> ...



Wie gibts denn das?
Ich hab 1207 Punkte und hab (siehe Sig) einen schlechteren Pc als du!


----------



## hofschalk (29. Oktober 2004)

Goblinkiller am 29.10.2004 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hofschalk am 28.10.2004 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja das frag ich mich auch.
hab heut auf der treiberupdate-suche schon mein mobo geflasht . naja dafür hab ich jetztn neues.   

aber ka warum meine graka da so schlecht abschneidet. 
habt ihr alle mit den stadndardeinstellunegn getestet oder was waren das für welche ??


----------



## smooth0711 (31. Oktober 2004)

Das erscheint mir auch ein bisschen sehr wenig! 
Also ich komm auf 2.793 Punkte, vielleicht mal die Graka ein bisschen tunen, hat mir auch 300 Punkte mehr verschafft


----------



## Hippie (1. November 2004)

ich hab erniedrigende 956 . .. ich frag mich echt was mit meiner kiste los ist!


----------



## zectOr (1. November 2004)

smooth0711 am 31.10.2004 02:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das erscheint mir auch ein bisschen sehr wenig!
> Also ich komm auf 2.793 Punkte, vielleicht mal die Graka ein bisschen tunen, hat mir auch 300 Punkte mehr verschafft



mit welchem Programm übertaktest du deine 9800pro?


----------



## smooth0711 (2. November 2004)

zectOr am 01.11.2004 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> smooth0711 am 31.10.2004 02:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab mich für die aktuelle version von Powerstrip entschieden, sehr benutzerfreundlich und eigentlich "idiotensicher". Solltest halt die Taktzahl immer nur in kleinen Schritten (5 MHz) erhöhen um zu schauen ob die Graka dann auch noch alles sauber darstellt. 
Aber Vorsicht: Die Garantie kann dann halt leider flöten gehen wenn was futsch geht...


----------



## LordGosarII (2. November 2004)

Ich verstehe auch meineWerte nicht, dachte immer daß die GF6800U besser ist, als meine X800XT, aber ich komme auf 5700 

P IV 3,2
1024 RAM
Radeon X800XT
Catalyst 4.8


----------



## emule86 (4. November 2004)

LordGosarII am 02.11.2004 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe auch meineWerte nicht, dachte immer daß die GF6800U besser ist, als meine X800XT, aber ich komme auf 5700
> 
> P IV 3,2
> 1024 RAM
> ...



Ich schaff mit meiner Kiste nur billige 3340 Punkte

ABA heute hab ich mir eine AMD64 3500+ Newcastel CPU mit dem Abit Mobo bestellt

Ich hoffe doch, dass ich dann die 5000 Grenke knacken kann 


Wenn nicht verkauf ich mein PC oder überflute ihn mit meiner WaKü   

Ich mein das voll ernst


----------



## Tectrex (4. November 2004)

emule86 am 04.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> LordGosarII am 02.11.2004 23:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, dann fang schon mal an mit überfluten   Nein, währe schade drum. Der Benchmark ist kaum Prozessor abhängig. 3340 Punkte sind schon so fast das maximum mit ner 9800XT (also nen super Wert). Selbst wenn Du nen 3800er 64 Bit einbaust, wird das kaum mehr werden. Und ausserdem hat das doch eh nichts mit den Games zu tun, die werden ja wohl bei Dir flüssig laufen.


----------



## LordGosarII (4. November 2004)

Ich dachte immer, daß der 3DMark05 immer auf die neuesten Shader setzt (in diesem Fall 3.0) und daß dann die X800XT gegen die GForce 6800 Ultra voll absaufen würde...


----------



## Tectrex (4. November 2004)

LordGosarII am 04.11.2004 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer, daß der 3DMark05 immer auf die neuesten Shader setzt (in diesem Fall 3.0) und daß dann die X800XT gegen die GForce 6800 Ultra voll absaufen würde...



Also beide Karten sind wohl eher gleichwertig. Die Benchmarks sind doch Treiberbedingt.


----------



## sinmaggot (5. November 2004)

HILFEEEE!

Mein System:

Asus A7N8X-Deluxe 2.0
Athlon XP 2600+ @ 3000+ (200mhz fsb)
2x Cl 2.5 400mhz TwinMos 512mb (dual-channel)
Leadtek GeForce FX 5900 XT

Meine Punktzahl: 998 3dMarks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wie kommt es das ein Pc mit weniger mhz und einer Radeon 9500 pro
mehr Punkte hat als meiner?!?!?


----------



## nikolaz (5. November 2004)

sinmaggot am 05.11.2004 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HILFEEEE!
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...



Alle Proggis im Hintergrund ausmachen, sonst weiß ich auch nichts.


----------



## sinmaggot (5. November 2004)

Darauf achte ich ja auch immer...


----------



## xenix (8. November 2004)

2241 Punkte 
9700 Pro Herkules, 2600 Barton, 1024 Ram 333 Mhz, Audigy ls, Msi delta L

Alles ungetaktet. Ist schon seltsam wie nah ich an die 9800Pro rankomme?


----------



## cylord83 (8. November 2004)

Tectrex am 04.11.2004 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> emule86 am 04.11.2004 00:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird nichts bringen. Grafikkarten limitiert!



> Ich dachte immer, daß der 3DMark05 immer auf die neuesten Shader setzt (in diesem Fall 3.0) und daß dann die X800XT gegen die GForce 6800 Ultra voll absaufen würde...


 Pixel Shader 3 nicht gleich mit Mehrleistung verbunden - eher gar nicht!



> HILFEEEE!
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> ...



Dieser Benchmark belastet eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte. MHz=nicht gleich Mehrleistung (auch bei Grafikkarten nicht) Und eine GeForceFX ist wegen der schlechten Shaderperformance weniger dafür geeignet.


----------



## Devilsh00ter (8. November 2004)

josenn am 29.09.2004 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So Ladies, mein Score:
> 
> 4111 Punkte (System siehe Sig.) Forceware 66.31
> 
> ...




grafikfehler hatte ich auch beim ladescreen. beruhigt mich dass ich nicht der einzige bin.


----------



## Assassine (11. November 2004)

Mein Ergebnis:

1800 FPS 

mein System:

Athlon 64 3000+
nforce3 k8n 
1024 Mb Ram

Geforce 6800 LE mit 128 MB

Ist das nicht viel zu wenig? 
Bei mir war außerdem ein 2. Durchlauf, wo alle 3 Szenarien noch einmal gezeigt wurden, aber mit viel pixeligerer Grafik und mit so 1-2 FPS!!!!
Normal?

Wie ist meine Graka im Vergleich mit anderen Grakas??


----------



## sentenza16 (11. November 2004)

das sind bestimmt die cpu tests!

naja ich hab 410

sys:
2600+@3600+
512mb 333er
fx 5200 (in 2 wochn ne neue is echt depri) @301/504
80gb samsung

meine graka is echt die härte! die läuft sogar wirklich viel besser als ne ti 4200. naja darauf muss ich nu wirklich nich stolz sein! aber mein portmonaie is schon ganz juckig


----------



## NachtEule04 (11. November 2004)

Ich habe 1500 Punkte. Aber solange die aktuellen Spiele fast auf hohen Details laufen, bin ich zufrieden.

PC siehe sig.

mfg
NachtEule04


----------



## farmerbob (11. November 2004)

Hi!
3700Pkt. mit Cat.4.10 aber 4600Pkt. mit 4.11beta  !
Erkläre mir das mal einer.
Mein Sys.: 2600XP@2800(2000Mhz,200FSB), X800PRO  ,1024Mb400Hz(2,3,3,6)Twinmos, ASUS Deluxe Rev.2xx, Audigy2ZS.
MfG


----------



## derJoker (13. November 2004)

*6560*
Compare URL: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=74150 
4Gig EE, GT@500/1300 und 6.6.7.2 WHQL

....ohne sm 2_0 / 2_b  Cheat (augenzwink)

mfg Joker (AC)


----------



## NachtEule04 (13. November 2004)

farmerbob am 11.11.2004 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 3700Pkt. mit Cat.4.10 aber 4600Pkt. mit 4.11beta  !
> Erkläre mir das mal einer.
> Mein Sys.: 2600XP@2800(2000Mhz,200FSB), X800PRO  ,1024Mb400Hz(2,3,3,6)Twinmos, ASUS Deluxe Rev.2xx, Audigy2ZS.
> MfG



Ich habe mit dem Catalyst 4.10 genau die gleichen Erfahrung gemacht. Hatte beim 4.10 biem 3d mark 2005 etwa 500Punkte weniger. Dann den alten 4.9 installiert und wieder 500 Punkte mehr.

mfg
NachtEule04


----------



## ArcticWolf (13. November 2004)

848 3dMarks/ CPU Score 2121:
XP2400+
Radeon9700
768 DDR (333)

Find das ziemlich wenig, werd ma die neuesten Treiber draufmachen, ma schaun was dann geht...

Edit:
Wow, mit neuen Treibern komme ich auf unglaubliche 855, was so ziemlich im Rahmen einer Messungenauigkeit liegt....

Wie können Leute mit ner 9600er/2500+ doppelt so viele Punkte bekommen wie ich....naja, kann auch drauf scheissen, FC läuft bei 1024 mit max. Details und hl2 wirds hoffentlich auch tun....


----------



## Zocker33 (13. November 2004)

Mein score: 2399
CPu score: 3623
system siehe Sig
Ist das nicht etwas wenig oder ist mit meiner 9800pro einfach nicht mehr drin


----------



## melri (24. November 2004)

Meine 3D Mark 05 Wert: 1746

Könnte wohl besser sein, da ich zwar einen AMD 64 3200+, ASUS K8V SE Deluxe, 1024MB Hauptspeicher  PC400 habe, aber "nur" eine Radeon 9500 Pro. Doch zum Spielen reicht das z.Z. noch vollkommen.
Die Doom-Demo, Far Cry usw. läuft alles unter besten Einstellungen bei 1024x769 vollkommen flüssig.


----------



## melri (24. November 2004)

sinmaggot am 05.11.2004 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HILFEEEE!
> Wie kommt es das ein Pc mit weniger mhz und einer Radeon 9500 pro
> mehr Punkte hat als meiner?!?!?



Eine Radeon 9500 Pro ist nun mal in neuen Spielen besser als als die GF 5900, meine war in Benchmarks sogar besser als schnellere PCs mit GF 5950 Ultra.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (27. November 2004)

5100

Athlon 64 3400+
1 Gig Ram
Gainward GT 6800 (400/1100)


----------



## neo14 (29. November 2004)

lol
Warum kann es ein das ich mit diesem System nur 912 Punkte hab ?
Kanns an der GRaka ´liegen?

AMD 64 3200+
1GB MDT DDR 400
MSI k8t800Neo
Leadtek FX 5900 XT


----------



## sentenza16 (8. Dezember 2004)

hab 43XX

mit:
2600+@3400+
512ddr
asus 6800gt (128mb)@ 421/837


----------



## JohnSinclair (8. Dezember 2004)

Garfunkel74 am 27.11.2004 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 5100
> 
> Athlon 64 3400+
> 1 Gig Ram
> Gainward GT 6800 (400/1100)



5400


----------



## Nordwind2000 (11. Dezember 2004)

speedy11 am 03.10.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> kewlingZero am 03.10.2004 04:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ave!

Mit meinem Sys(Siehe Sig) komme ich auf 2935...

Das reicht erstmal...

Nordi


----------



## miclin (12. Dezember 2004)

1.298 Punkte

System:
GeForce 5900XT@410/905
XP 3000+ (166er)
512 MB DDR-PC3200
nForce2
Windows XP (o.SP)
DirectX 9.0c


----------



## AW72 (14. Dezember 2004)

Game 2495
CPU    2834

Was ist mit Batch/Feature Tests? Ist das normal, dass die nicht ausgeführt werden? Liegts am System?


----------



## King-MJ (14. Dezember 2004)

hofschalk am 28.10.2004 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab einen 3 ghz rechner mit ner 9800pro und 1024 mb ram.
> und ich hab ganze 1049    punkte
> 
> ich liebe meinen rechner
> ...


 :-o    :-o   
du hast nen schlechten treiber, da ein kollege von mir einen 2600+, 512 mb 333 mhz, und ne 9800 se hat und knapp 1500 punkte erreichte. anders kann ich mir dein ergebnis nicht erklären. An seinem System war nichts übertaktet!
die nv 5 reihe lost richtig ab ! habe knapp 500 Punkte ! Nun weiss ich, was ich zu tun habe und zwar ne neue graka......

Mein System:
2700+ @ 3600+, Geforce FX 5600 325/550 @ 355/615, 2* 256 MB,N force 2( asus a7n8x 1.04)


----------



## neo14 (19. Dezember 2004)

#LoL
guckt ma mit meinem sys habe ganze 916 punkte
is doch geil oda?!?!?!


AMd 64 3200
Msi K8t800 Neo FSR2
Leadtek fx 5900 Xt
1GB Mdt DDR 400


----------



## item (20. Dezember 2004)

X-Ray3 am 29.09.2004 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> So, ich will auch mal:
> 
> ...




..also guten tag...
dein system wird dich enttäuschen, wenn du mein system (Sig) mit deinem vergleichst:

3D_MARK_05: 5719 Punkte


----------



## baal512 (22. Dezember 2004)

3D-Mark-05 : 5791 Punkte

Hat schon mal einer die Tools von Asus bei Mobo und Graka benutzt ?
NOS usw. 
Lohnt sich das, bzw. wie am besten ?


P4 550 3400 MHz
Asus P5AD2 Premium
1024 MB Kingston DDR2 - 533
160 GB Maxtor DiamondPlus9
Asus X800XT PE
usw.


----------



## DaDeUs (22. Dezember 2004)

5890 
aber da geht noch was    ( die 6000 müssen her ), graka grad erst eingebaut 

btw:
x800xt-pe 
A64 3700+


----------



## KevinGa (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich hab mit meinem System 

3200+
1024 MB 
MSI NX 6800 GT  256 MB

 das Problem das nach  den 3 ten Test ( das ist der  wo das Luftschiff  zu zweiten mal kommt)  nur mit 1 FPS läuft ist das normal ? und beim 5 Test stürzt mein System ab Wieso weiss jemand ne Lösung dafür hab den 6.6.9.3 Treiber !!! Wenn möglich mail an Dorit.Ronny@t-online.de

Danke


----------



## SpeederFX (30. Dezember 2004)

jo bei mir so ähnlich sind 4316 punkte !
und das ohne ein 64 Bit Prozi
 hab 

AhlonXP 3200+ @ 3400+
Asus A7N8X Deluxe 
1028 MB DDR 333 @ 350
Gainward Geforce 6800 GT 350 @ 410;  256MB 1000 @ 1100 Mhz
WaKü Thermaltake Aquarius II

ok der speicher is einbisschen langsam aber reicht aus !
system absulut stabil, selbst nach stundenlangen laufen von Prime96


----------



## LtnWorf (31. Dezember 2004)

KevinGa am 29.12.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> das Problem das nach  den 3 ten Test ( das ist der  wo das Luftschiff  zu zweiten mal kommt)  nur mit 1 FPS läuft ist das normal ?
> Danke



die letzteren Tests bei dem Bench sind reine CPU-Tests und das dürfte somit normal sein.


----------



## WaDenKraMpF (1. Januar 2005)

Im Vergleich zu anderen magere *3500* Pkte... aber mit meinem System ein doch recht guter Wert!


----------



## eraser133 (1. Januar 2005)

2700 punkte (ov: 3000)

sys:
xp2400+
2*512mb ram 333
radeon 9800pro 256mb (ov:420z/740)
nforce2 board

konnte die radeon 9800pro leider nicht austesten, sie ist durch einen dummen unfall kaputt gegangen! 
hoffe, dass bald meine asus 6600gt agp da ist  
dann werde ich wieder testen und es hier dokumentieren...

gruß andy


----------



## LtnWorf (1. Januar 2005)

5525 Points

dabei muß man bedenken, dass alles auf low stand, wenn ich den gleichen Test mit anderer Config fahre, dann sind es nur noch knapp 5100, somit sollten die Einstellungen wohl besser dabei stehen, sonst bringt die Vergleichbarkeit net so viel und es wäre reines "Schwanzlängenmessen"  

Antialiasing                                    auf App.-Preference
Anisotropic                                     auf App.-Preference
Texture Pref.                                   auf Performance
Mip-Map                                           auf Performance
Wait for Sync                                   auf off
Trueform                                          auf off
Refresh Rate Override                  auf disabled

Support DXT Texture format         mit Häkchen
Support Bump Mapping                mit Häkchen
Alternate Pixel Center                    ohne Häkchen
Enable Anisotropic Filter               mit Häkchen
Enable Trilinear Filter                    mit Häkchen
Temporal AA                                   auf disabled
Catelist AI                                        auf high

Pixel Shader                                   auf disable override und müßte 2.0 sein
Optimize PS Code                         mit Häkchen
Geometry Instancing                    ohne Häkchen
Vertex Shader                                 auf disable override und müßte auch 2.0 sein

Fast Z Clear                                    mit Häkchen
Z-Mask                                             mit Häkchen
Z-Compression Mode                  auf default (weiß nicht was default ist, 2.0?)
VPU Recover                                  mit Häkchen
Disable DMA Copy                        ohne Häkchen
Disable Block Write                       ohne Häkchen
WMV Acceleration                          mit Häkchen


3 D Mark 05 mit Patch1.1 (1.0 soll nicht vergleichbar sein)

Test 1    24,7 fps
Test 2    15,8 fps
Test 3    27,6 fps

CPU-Test 1:  2,2 fps
CPU-Test 2:  3,6 fps

das alles mit einem P4 3GHz @3,28, MSI X 800XT PCI-E, DNA-Treiber mit ATI-Tray Tool, 
VGA Memory Clock   499.5 MHz      
VGA Core Clock         506.3 MHz    

so, hab mir also mal die Arbeit gemacht und es halbwegs versucht übersichtlich darzustellen, so kann man es ganz gut kopieren, denke ich.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal darüber diskutieren, welche der Einstellungen wie eingestellt sein sollten, da blick ich jedenfalls nicht durch, aber da gibt es sicherlich einige....


----------



## Below0 (3. Januar 2005)

2486 Points

System siehe Sig


----------



## KevinGa (4. Januar 2005)

Hab 

Grafik: 4545
CPU: 4123

Ist das für mein System ok ?


Athlon 3500+ Winchester
Asus A8V Deluxe
1024 MB/400 RAM Corsair CL2
MSI NX 6800 GT 
550W LCPOWER  Netzteil

Gruß


----------



## flensburger (5. Januar 2005)

2384 Pünktchen

System:
P4 2.53@2.95 Ghz
9800pro 410/350 Cat 4.12
1 GB Ram


----------



## KevinGa (6. Januar 2005)

Habs heute nochmal laufen lassen ohne aa und so, hier das Ergebnis:

3DMark Score	4667 3DMarks
CPU Score	4351 CPUMarks


Athlon 3500+ Winchester
1024 MB CL2.0 Corsair XMS
MSI NX 6800 GT 256 MB DDR
Asus A8V K8T800 Deluxe
550 LC POWER Netzteil


----------



## The-Unrealman (6. Januar 2005)

Moin, Moin,
Hab auch mal den 3D-Mark05 laufen lassen und hab mich richtig gefreut, dass er lief. Habe sogar 361 Points !! und das mit ner FX 5600  

The Unrealman


----------



## Fred04 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Ich hab mit meiner 6600GT und AMD XP2200+ 3013 Punkte


----------



## JohnSinclair (7. Januar 2005)

Fred04 am 07.01.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich hab mit meiner 6600GT und AMD XP2200+ 3013 Punkte


und ich siehe signatur


----------



## emule86 (7. Januar 2005)

Hab meinen PC endlich vollendet   

Und meine Punkte: 5166

Naja, so lange mir nix neues einfällt, was ich nochma upgraden kann, lass ich den PC so stehen. Obwohl, ich könnte mir ja statt dem PC400 Ram ach nen PC500 Ram holen. Und dann lass ich meine CPU mit FSB 250MHz laufen   und Multi auf 10.


----------



## Gerry (8. Januar 2005)

5367 Punkte

ForceWare 66.93
Version von 3DMark 2005: 1.1

System:
PIV 3,6 GHz Prescott, Zalman CNPS 7700-Cu
Asus P5P800, 2 GB Corsair 400MHz-Dual,CL 2.0 (LED-Display)
Gainward GF 6800GT-GLH [ultra-Killer] (400/1200 - 1,6ns)
Audigy 2 ZS, Creative Inspire T7900 (7.1)
Netzteil BeQuiet 520W
Thermaltake XIII (6 Lüfter)
19"-TFT Sony SDM-HS94P-S

Außer der GT @ 430/1200 nichts übertaktet.


----------



## Neo1 (8. Januar 2005)

KevinGa am 29.12.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem System
> 
> ...




bei mir is der bei den letzten 2 tests nur abgestürzt (bluescreen), wenn ich meine cpu übertaktet hatte ... ansonsten läuft das an für sich, zwar mit wenig fps aber das is normal


zum test: habe knappe 4200 punkte ... a64 3000+, 1 gig ram & gf6800@gt ... bin ganz zufrieden damit ^^


----------



## bowlizei (8. Januar 2005)

2989 Punkt bei Standardeinstellungen und Nvidia 66.93 treibern

AMD Athlon XP 2800+
2x 512MB Kingston 333
2X Maxtor 60GB
2x Maxtor 160GB
1X WD 200GB
Leadtek Geforce 6600GT 128MB
MSI K7N2-IL
Gigabit-LAN
19´TFT Benq FP937s


----------



## HardcoreDogg (8. Januar 2005)

Ich hab grad meine neue Club-3D x800xt eingebaut und siehe da:
3DMark05: *5535 3DMarks*

_mein System:
CPU: *Athlon 64 3400+*
GraKa: *Club-3D Radeon X800XT*
Mainboard: *MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R*
Speicher: *2x 512MB Corsair CL2.0 PC400*
Netzteil: *BeQuiet Blackline Titanium 400W*
Festplatte: *Maxtor 6B200M0 200GB*
DVD-Laufwerk: *TEAC DV-516D*
DVD-Brenner: *LG GSA-4160B*_


----------



## Sprayer (9. Januar 2005)

pov geforce 6800gt @ultra, athlon 64 3000+ @2,2ghz und abit av8 mit 1gb ram.

hab jetzt 5123 punkte
ohne gpu overclock 4555

naja geht so...

edit/

mit forceware 67.03


----------



## DarthTobi (12. Januar 2005)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post




3594 3D Mark05 Punkte

System siehe Sig.

Bye


----------



## oc-marco (15. Januar 2005)

DarthTobi am 12.01.2005 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3590 Punkte
__________________________________________________

AMD 2500@3400+
Geforde 6600 GT Extreme 570 / 1,15 GHz
1 GB DDR PC 3200
200 GB samsung


----------



## guckymc (19. Januar 2005)

5991 3DMark05

P4 3.4 @ 3.75
1.5 GB DDR 400
Epox 4pca3+ (I875p)
Radeon X800pro @ XT PE 520 / 560
Soundblaster Audigy 2


----------



## emule86 (20. Januar 2005)

guckymc am 19.01.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> 5991 3DMark05
> 
> P4 3.4 @ 3.75
> 1.5 GB DDR 400
> ...



5166 Punkte^^
habe aber noch nichts übertaktet.

Demnächst wird aber der RAM durch einen PC500 ausgetauscht, damit die CPU mit FSB 250MHz laufen kann und die Graka werde ich ebenfalls auf das Niveau eine XT PE takten   

Und wenn ihr Leutz nich zu faul seid, dann wäre ich über ein paar Kommentz von euch sehr erfreut   


ciao


----------



## Christian_Reichelt (20. Januar 2005)

emule86 am 20.01.2005 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> guckymc am 19.01.2005 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum DDR500? Stell doch den Teiler deines RAMs auf DDR333 oder DDR266, so kommste doch auch noch höher ohne neuen RAM. (außer du hast dies schon getan)


----------



## LtnWorf (20. Januar 2005)

hat sich erledigt....


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (20. Januar 2005)

dann will ich auch mal posen und auf dicke Hose machen:

AthlonXP 3200+
1024MB DDR400
GeForce6800 LE @ 12Pipes, 6Shader, GPU@390MHz, RAM@900MHz
(=> Dauerbetrieb! + Arctic Silencer NV5)


3DMark03: 10.196 Punkte
3DMark05:    4.221 Punkte

wer bringt mehr mit nem 32-bitter und ner 209Euro-Karte...?


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (20. Januar 2005)

IchHoereStimmen am 20.01.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> dann will ich auch mal posen und auf dicke Hose machen:
> 
> AthlonXP 3200+
> 1024MB DDR400
> ...





*angeb*


----------



## modrip (24. Januar 2005)

wieso habt ihr alle soviel? Hab nen Athlon 64 3200+, 1GB RAM, GF 5900XT und komme gerade mal auf 1224. Liegt das an der GK?


----------



## Rosini (24. Januar 2005)

modrip am 24.01.2005 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso habt ihr alle soviel? Hab nen Athlon 64 3200+, 1GB RAM, GF 5900XT und komme gerade mal auf 1224. Liegt das an der GK?



das liegt an deiner Grafikkarte - die ist dem 3D Mark 2005 nicht gewachsen. Auch ich habe sehr große Schwierigkeiten, die einzelnen Tests flüssig zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Ich persönlich habe mit diesem System:

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @ 2150 Mhz
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
2x 512 MB Infineon PC400
Radeon 9800 Pro

Ergebnis in 3D Mark05: *2350 3DMarks* aber man muss sich merken, dass der 3D Mark hauptsächlich auf die aktuelle Grafikkartengeneration zurennt (X800XT - GeForce 6800GT, etc). Ältere Grafikkarten wie eine GeForce 5900XT oder Radeon 9800 werden im Test richtig ausgemerzt

MfG, Rosini


----------



## basherkind (24. Januar 2005)

hm... :> also i find ihr habt wenig punkte @ geforce'ler 

http://www.mywrack.de/benchi.JPG

5866 punkte ohne clock  std sachen 

mfg wrack

sys: amd athlon 2800@3800@40°C
1gb corsair ram
radeon x800xt pe
680gb hdd


----------



## Keoki (27. Januar 2005)

also ich hab 4457 Punkte

ich find des is a bisserl wenig oder was meint ihr??


----------



## Snake74147 (28. Januar 2005)

ich habe 49xx Punkte:
AMD Athlon 2,6XP
 2 x 512 MB MDT DDR 400 CL 2,5
MSI NX6800GT
MSI K7N2Delta2Deluxe(ist neu, kenne ich noch nicht so gut^^)
Heute probiere ich es mal mit 1,5 GB Ram.


----------



## fuse (28. Januar 2005)

ich hab 4600 irgendwas 

catalyst 5.1 
sapphire radeon x800 pro
corsair twinx 3700 (2x 512)
abit av8 
amd 64 3500+

was ich net versteh,wie können die werte bei den x800 pro/xt so stark von einander abweichen


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab ohne übertaktung so knapp 4500 Punkte gehabt, soweit ich mich jetzt recht erinnere.

Als ich dir Graka auf 400 Mhz/1.13 Ghz übertaktet hab, hab ich genau 5292 Punkte erhalten. Wenn ich meinen Prozessor noch übertakte müsste noch einiges mehr drin sein. Hab grad auch noch die Standardtreiber 

Mein Problem da ist nur, das ich wohl ein schlechtes Board bekommen hab,. Hab mich schon an Asus gewendet, mal schauen was bei rauskommt. Meine MB Temperatur liegt nämlich bei über 40°C und somit auserhalb der spezifikation, und das frisch aus der Packung raus   

Sodele jetzt mein System:
AMD Athlon 3.500+ @2.2 Ghz
Asus A8N SLI Deluxe
Eine XFX 6800GT@350/1.000 bzw 400/1.130  
Plextor PX712A   
1GB Corsair TWINX1024-3200C2 Pro mit ganz netten LED`s    
Samsung SP1614C 160GB
Logitech MX510 (blau)

Wenn ihr auch ein A8nSLI Deluxe habt, schreibt mal, obihr die gleichen Probs habt.


----------



## xbox1987 (31. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe im 3d mak 05 5868 Punkte mit einem P4 3,2 GHZ Radeon X800 XT PE und 1GB RAM Dual 2*512


----------



## Freshman (2. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Habe ein bißchen am System gebastelt und komme jetzt auf ca. 5930 Punkte.

have fun


----------



## Chat1000 (3. Februar 2005)

SerS

ich habe mit meiner *ATi 9700 Pro  *>>>*2229 Punkte *bei 3dmark*05* (OC)   

mein System Sign.


----------



## rave1976 (3. Februar 2005)

Hmmm.... mit welcher Auflösung lasst ihr den §DMark 05 eigentlich laufen für solche Ergebnisse???   

Ich habe beim 05er-Mark immer so um 7.500 Punkte! Allerdings in der Auflösung 1.024x768, im Treiber AA 8xS AF 16x und V-Sync aktiviert...

Mein System:
AMD Athlon 4000+
Asus A8n-SLI Deluxe
2x GF 6800 Ultra (je 256 MB)
1 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Greetings...


----------



## Fettermongo2 (3. Februar 2005)

Mach mal Vsync aus und du müsstest mit 2x 6800 Ultra über 10 k schaffen.
Vsync macht ca. 30% aus würd ich mal so pauschal behaupten.

Antializing und Anisotop ebenfalls net so hoch. anti auf 4 und anisotop ganz aus ist halt standard. So testet man sein PC wie wir es alle machen.

BTW hab mit meiner X800 XT PE  560/600 ca. 6432 Punkte

Greetz


----------



## fuse (7. Februar 2005)

so ich hab jetzt mal meine x 800 pro vivo zu einer xt getuned (500/500).jetzt sind meine punkte von 4600 auf 5500 gestiegen.hmm lecker


----------



## LtnWorf (8. Februar 2005)

ups,, der neue Omega-Treiber hat es aber in sich, da sind meine Punkte glatt auf 5827 gestiegen mit ner X800XT, vorher gerade mal 5600, sauber!


----------



## INU-ID (19. Februar 2005)

*reißverschlussvonhoseaufmach*   

3DMark05 Version 1.2.0

ATI Treiber 5.2 ohne (das verschissene) CCC

X800@405MHz GPU - 525MHz GDDR


btw: Gibts ein Tool mit welchem ich den HT-Teiler unter Win ändern kann???  

Einige Programme im Hintergrund
(MSN, Skype, Bitdefender8 (Antivir&Firewall), O&O Drive LED, Asus Probe, Esel,...)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3DMark Score: 46xx

CPU Score: 49xx


----------



## INU-ID (19. Februar 2005)

Blödes Forum    (Doppelpost)


----------



## Epic (20. Februar 2005)

Also:

3d Marks: 4725 (ohne Tuning)

System:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
1024 MB Kingston DDR 400
Galaxy GeForce 6800 GT (370/500 MHz)   
ForceWare 66.93


----------



## basherkind (21. Februar 2005)

Fettermongo2 am 03.02.2005 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal Vsync aus und du müsstest mit 2x 6800 Ultra über 10 k schaffen.
> Vsync macht ca. 30% aus würd ich mal so pauschal behaupten.
> 
> Antializing und Anisotop ebenfalls net so hoch. anti auf 4 und anisotop ganz aus ist halt standard. So testet man sein PC wie wir es alle machen.
> ...



damit bescheisste dich selber ohne ende, wär genauso als ob du 3 lüfter vor deine graka noch extra stelln würdest.. bringt garnix... mit mehr lüftung + mehr taktung schaff idie 6200 punkte auch, vllt sogar noch mehr ... hab momentan 5900 ohne irgentwelche veränderungen..

naja, zeig halt was du mit allen ausschaltn schaffst, versuchs halt mal mit std sachn.. wünsch dir viel spass


----------



## mietschie (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Results:
3DMarks:   4114
CPU Score: 2328

mein system:
P4 2,8GHz 
Galaxy Geforce 6800GT
Asus P4B533 (is schon ne ziemliche krücke)
1024 mb ram

mfg mietschie


----------



## UrmelMT (27. Februar 2005)

Meine Results:
3DMarks:  4916
Atlon 64 3500 (2,2GHz)
Sapphire X800XL
Asus AV8-E Deluxe


----------



## Power-1988 (27. Februar 2005)

Ich habe 4011 Punkte


----------



## NewChecker (28. Februar 2005)

Jch habe auch den DELL 8300 und wolte mal Fragen wie du deinen DELL so findest denn ich finde ihn vom aufbau (also nicht on der Leistung) richtig Sch... . denn wen man sich jetzt ein neues Gehäuse Kauft dann kann man das Mainboard nich hineinsetzen und das ist Sch... .


----------



## gurkenkaiser (6. März 2005)

NewChecker am 28.02.2005 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Jch habe auch den DELL 8300 und wolte mal Fragen wie du deinen DELL so findest denn ich finde ihn vom aufbau (also nicht on der Leistung) richtig Sch... . denn wen man sich jetzt ein neues Gehäuse Kauft dann kann man das Mainboard nich hineinsetzen und das ist Sch... .




beim zwoten durchlauf war das ein einziges 1-2 fps geruckel, is das normal ???????


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (7. März 2005)

Lade auch grad den Benchmark runter...
noch kann ich ihn nich ihn ausführen (da nur 64mb GRAKA)
Habe aber gestern PC bestellt:
1GB PC 400 Dual-Channel RAm
AMD 64 3500+
Radeonx850xt PE
Gigabyte K8NF-9

Bin schon auf das ergebnis gespannt.....


----------



## kloesch4 (7. März 2005)

hallo zusammen
was haltet ihr von den werten mit meiner ASUS 6800LE?
ergebnisse:
6800LE 8/4 300/700
2332 punkte 
6800LE 8/4 370/920
2858 punkte

6800LE 16/6 300/700
3044 punkte
6800LE 16/6 360/864
3776 punkte

6800LE 16/6 370/920
3874 punkte

p4 2600
1024mb ram 
ASUS 6800LE


----------



## Killertime (12. März 2005)

Hm...
Ich habe auch ne Asus V9999 LE , also 6800le und
dazu einen 1800+ @ 2600+
1024 Ram 333MHZ


Grafikkarte ungetaktet und auf 16/5
Schaffe ich ganz:
3400 Punkte xD

Habe  den Asus Treiber 71.3 oda so
Der hat mich von 3200 auf 3400 punkte gebracht

cYa


----------



## Dope4you (15. März 2005)

Hab jetzt auch den 3DMark durchlaufen lassen. Alles OHNE OC.

Hab 8869 Punkte

Link zum Ergebnis:   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=676013

werd jetzt mal die 10000 in angriff nehmen


----------



## phoenix-chris (21. März 2005)

also ich hab genau 1183 Punkte 
Pentium 4 2,4 Ghz
1024 MB 400 RAM
Radeon 9600 Pro 256 MB

  

wird bald aufgerüstet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuse (21. März 2005)

habe 5960 mit unterem sys.
hoffe dass ich noch die 6000 grenze schaffe.


----------



## DinGdonGfroG (21. März 2005)

PC 1    P4   3,6 Ghz
             1024 DDR 400 Ram
             X800 @256 Mb

= 4230  

PC 2     P4   2,6 Ghz
              512 DDR400 Ram
               Radeon 9800 Pro @128 Mb

= 2250


----------



## Nick-vergeben (23. März 2005)

fuse am 21.03.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> habe 5960 mit unterem sys.
> hoffe dass ich noch die 6000 grenze schaffe.



hab auch ne x800pro und mit dem atitool auf 520/560 gebracht, nur 5200


----------



## fuse (23. März 2005)

Nick-vergeben am 23.03.2005 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 21.03.2005 20:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab mir grad mal dein pc angeschaut, deine cpu ist zwar nicht so stark wie meine, aber da 3d mark 05 nicht sehr cpu lastig ist, kann es daran nicht liegen.
ich hab meine x 800 pro vivo per bios update auf eine x 800 xt pe getaktet und die 16 pipes freigeschaltet. das macht noch einen sehr grossen unterschied.
das ati tool nutz ich nur für die temp kontrolle.

ps.: catalyst 5.3


----------



## Nick-vergeben (23. März 2005)

Dann wirds wohl am BIOS hängen. 16PP werden wohl noch einiges bringen und ich hab gehört dass das XTPE Bios auch die VGARAM Timings verbessern soll und es daher auch vorkommen kann, dass eine Pro die mit ATiTool oder so 520/560 schafft kein XT PE Bios schafft.

dann back to Topic......


----------



## fuse (23. März 2005)

Nick-vergeben am 23.03.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wirds wohl am BIOS hängen. 16PP werden wohl noch einiges bringen und ich hab gehört dass das XTPE Bios auch die VGARAM Timings verbessern soll und es daher auch vorkommen kann, dass eine Pro die mit ATiTool oder so 520/560 schafft kein XT PE Bios schafft.
> 
> dann back to Topic......



wenn du dich dafür interresierts schau mal hier http://overclockers.at/showthread.php?s=c4785206be562174359fc18f7dff775c&threadid=122280


----------



## Dope4you (25. März 2005)

Hab Heute wieder meinen bastel Tag gehabt, neuer Wert im 3DMark

*9625 Punkte* 

Link zum Ergebnis:  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=709371


----------



## minusxzero (26. März 2005)

Yupp!Wie ich es erwartet hatte 5393 Marks damit iss ers zufrieden      


Mein Sys:AMD XP 3200+
                  ASUS A7N8X-E-Del.
                  2*512 Infineon PC3200 400FSB
                  Sapphire X800XT
                  Maxtor 80GB 8MB Cache


----------



## AhmetTheBest (27. März 2005)

*lol*

Mein System:
2600+ (kein Barton)
kt 600 mainboard von elitegroup
6600GT
2x256MB DDR

Punkte: 2724

das lustige dran.... ich habe systeme hier gesehen die eigentlich bis zu 3 mal so schnell wie mein system sein sollten die aber genau so viele oder weniger punkte haben lol


----------



## Dope4you (27. März 2005)

*AW: lol*



			
				AhmetTheBest am 27.03.2005 04:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System:
> 2600+ (kein Barton)
> kt 600 mainboard von elitegroup
> 6600GT
> ...



Der 05 ist extrem grafiklastig da nützt dir der schnellste CPU nix wenn du gleichzeitig ne 5200 FX im Rechner hast. Also ist deine Grafikkarte schon sehr gut für den 3DMark05.


----------



## Nick-vergeben (27. März 2005)

*AW: lol*



			
				AhmetTheBest am 27.03.2005 04:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System:
> 2600+ (kein Barton)
> kt 600 mainboard von elitegroup
> 6600GT
> ...




probier mal den 71.84 von www.nvidia.de
der hat meinen Bruder mit ner 6600GT von 26xx auf 31xx Punkte gebracht.

Der hatte vorher den 66.93


----------



## kloesch4 (28. März 2005)

*AW: lol*



			
				Dope4you am 27.03.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> AhmetTheBest am 27.03.2005 04:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie viel mehr punkte als 3874(p4 2600, geforce 6800 16/6, 66.93) würd ich mit einem stärkeren prozessor wie z.B:: einem A64 3400+/p4 3600 oder so bekommen?


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (28. März 2005)

Dope4you am 25.03.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Heute wieder meinen bastel Tag gehabt, neuer Wert im 3DMark
> 
> *9625 Punkte*
> 
> Link zum Ergebnis:  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=709371




Wie hast du das geschafft?????
Ich hab momentan 4987 Marks mit nem AMD64 3500+
K8NF-9
6800GT
2x512 Infineon Dualchannel PC 400
....

Aber hab mir grad ne x850xt PE gekauft.
Mal sehen wie es da abgeht.
Rechne mit ca. 6500-7000 marks?!


----------



## Dope4you (28. März 2005)

MasterChiefGamer2005 am 28.03.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 25.03.2005 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh, ich hab 2 Grafikkarten im PC


----------



## EZ-Roller (28. März 2005)

MasterChiefGamer2005 am 28.03.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hab mir grad ne x850xt PE gekauft.
> Mal sehen wie es da abgeht.
> Rechne mit ca. 6500-7000 marks?!



Ich denke da wirst du entäuscht werden...

Ich mache mit:

3500+ Winchester
X800 XT Platinum (Catalyst 5.1)
1024 MB TwinMos Dualchannel Kit
Asus A8V-Deluxe

so gerade *6030* Punkte. Da die X850 XT PE ja nur minimal im Takt erhöht ist, denke ich, dass so bei 6200 Schluss sein wird.


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (28. März 2005)

EZ-Roller am 28.03.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterChiefGamer2005 am 28.03.2005 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mal sehen... Die Graka ist in 2-3 Tagen da.


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (28. März 2005)

Äh, ich hab 2 Grafikkarten im PC  [/quote]

Na dann ist klar....


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (28. März 2005)

Nur mal so ne Fage:
Bei deen ersten 3 Videos lieg ich im Schnitt mit 30 Frames.
Dann wiederholen sich das erste und das dritte und die 
haken als würde ich nen Atari benutzen....
Was ist da los?
Wieviel Frames erreicht ihr, wenn ihr aure settings jeweils auf den höchsten Wert setzt (1280x1024 4xaa 4xanti..)


----------



## Nick-vergeben (28. März 2005)

die letzten beiden mit 2/3fps sind die cpu tests, kannst ja unter details dein cpu score nachsehen.


----------



## Dope4you (29. März 2005)

Die letzten beiden Szenen ruckeln sogut wie mit jeder Hardware. Selbst wenn mein 3500 AMD auf 2700MHZ getaktet ist (Ist so etwa dann 4200 MHZ bei Pentium) komm ich nicht über 4,5 bzw 5 FSP in den letzten beiden Tests.

Futurmark wollte hier scheinbar die 10000 Sperre einbauen, nachdem beim 3DMark03 die 10000 Marke fast 1 1/2 Jahre gehalten hat wollte man wohl dies auch beim 05 so halten. Das es nicht geklappt hat ist ja eher den Grafikkarten zuzuschreiben als den CPUs.

Wenn bei dir die ersten Videos mit 30 FSP laufen hast du eh ein sehr schnelles System.


----------



## The-Unrealman (31. März 2005)

Moin,
habe mit meinem lappi gute 3200 points. wobei nichts überrtaktet is.

the unrealman


----------



## haengi (31. März 2005)

MasterChiefGamer2005 am 28.03.2005 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> EZ-Roller am 28.03.2005 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja würde ich auch sagen.

Viel mehr geht nicht.

Ich hatte so ca. 5600 points


----------



## onliner (31. März 2005)

2573 

Abit NF2-S. V2.0
3000+
2X256MB /333
POV 6600 GT 71.24


----------



## Dope4you (31. März 2005)

haengi am 31.03.2005 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterChiefGamer2005 am 28.03.2005 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aslo mit der X850 sollten gut und gerne 6500-6800 Punkte drin sein. Ich hatte mit meiner X800 XT PE 570/580MHZ und 3500 AMD @2600MHZ ja schon 6450 Punkte. Alles über 6700 wird dann unter die Rubrik "Feintuning" fallen  Aber da hast du ne sehr potente Karte die wird dir noch viel Freude machen.


----------



## penntuete (1. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich poste hier auch mal meine Ergebnisse. Allerdings finde ich die für das System zu schlecht. Wie seht Ihr das?

Pentium 4 HT 2,8 GHz
GeForce 6600GT
2x 512 MB Kinkston CL3 DDR 400
Asus P4P800 SE Mainboard
SoundBlaster Live 5.1 
50GB Maxtor IDE HDD
10GB Maxtor IDE HDD

Nichts übertaktet!

3D Mark 2005: 3148 Punkte


----------



## Nick-vergeben (1. April 2005)

3100 sind absolut in Ordnung. Guck mal die lezten 2 Seiten durch da sind welche mit 6600GT und nur 2700 bzw 2500 und der Test geht hauptsächlich auf Graka.


----------



## Pitty187 (6. April 2005)

3DM05

3DM Score 5890p.
CPU Score 5912p.

Compare... http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=650386


----------



## Dope4you (7. April 2005)

So endlich sind die 10000 geschafft

*10059  Punkte im 3DMark05*

Link zum Ergebnis  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=748216


----------



## serientaetah (8. April 2005)

habe meinen spielerechner mal etwas gestresst

bei 3dmark05 -> 3818
bei 3dmark03 -> 10628


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (8. April 2005)

Wie kann man eigentlich die gespeicherten Ergebnisse aufrufen????
x850xt- 5973 Marks
In einer Woche kommt die xtPE
Händler hat die falsche GRaka verschickt.....
dann hau ich auf die Kacke


----------



## peter73550 (9. April 2005)

Ergebnis:    3253


----------



## Pitty187 (9. April 2005)

Leutz... Compares bitte dazu posten...


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (10. April 2005)

@dope4you:

Hey ich hab bei 3dchip.de gelesen, dass du Probleme mit den Treibern hast.
ich hab das selbe Problem mit meiner 850xt.
Von übverall wird mir geraten neue Treiber zu installieren (alte natürlich deinstallieren.)
Nur Ich komm ja nicht mehr auf die Windows-Standart-Oberfläche.
Irgendwie kann man das ganze auch im Bios machen.
Ich weiß aber nicht wie!? 
Brauchst du für dein SLI-System ein oder 2 GRA-Treiber?
Ich würde wegen deinem Problem einfach bei NVIDA nachfragen.
Ich glaub aber nicht, dass es am SLI liegt, da das Problem bei meiner Radeon ja auch auftritt.
Ich versuch heute das Problem zu lösen sonst bleibt nur noch Backup und
Windows neu zu installieren ud darauf hab ich echt kein Bock.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn mir jem. sagen könnte wie man Treiber im Bios deinstalliert und neu aufspielen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dope4you (10. April 2005)

MasterChiefGamer2005 am 10.04.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @dope4you:
> 
> Hey ich hab bei 3dchip.de gelesen, dass du Probleme mit den Treibern hast.
> ich hab das selbe Problem mit meiner 850xt.
> ...



Im Bios Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren? Das ist mir auch neu. Ich deinstalliere halt die Grafikkarte in der Systemsteuerung, lasse dann Drivercleaner drüber laufen starte das System neu und gehe in den Abgesicherten Modus (F8-beim Start drücken) im Abgesichertem Modus lösche ich dann mit Drivercleaner nochmal alle Treiberreste und starte dann wieder neu zur Installation des Treiber. Aber im Bios hab ich noch nie nen Treiber deinstalliert.


----------



## Pitty187 (10. April 2005)

Dope4you am 10.04.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bios Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren? Das ist mir auch neu. Ich deinstalliere halt die Grafikkarte in der Systemsteuerung, lasse dann Drivercleaner drüber laufen starte das System neu und gehe in den Abgesicherten Modus (F8-beim Start drücken) im Abgesichertem Modus lösche ich dann mit Drivercleaner nochmal alle Treiberreste und starte dann wieder neu zur Installation des Treiber. Aber im Bios hab ich noch nie nen Treiber deinstalliert.



Hehe... Öfter mal was neues eben...


----------



## alkoholgeist (11. April 2005)

HanFred am 29.09.2004 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @XT: 2320
> non OC: 2151



Wieso hast du deinen Prozessor nur so wenig übertacktet?
Hab auch das ASUS P4PE und habe meinen PIV 2.4GHz auf 3.06 GHz bekommen (mit original Intel Lüfter) und der läuft stabil bis max 58°C!

 Hab 2957 Points!


ASUS P4PE - P IV 2.4 @ 3.06
512 RAM
Sapphire Radeon 9800pro


----------



## MasterChiefGamer2005 (11. April 2005)

Dope4you am 10.04.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterChiefGamer2005 am 10.04.2005 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ja, war mir auch neu, stand aber in irgendeiner PC-zeitschrift.

Das Problem war ja, daas ich nur in den BIOS kam und weiter ging nichts.
Mit ein bisschen Glück hab ich es doch aber irgendwie geschafft den PC zu starten und bei systemsteuerung den Treiber zu löschen und hab ihn dann neu installiert..
Jetzt gehts wieder.

Ach das mit dem BIOS stand auch nur in der Computer-Bild glaub Ich, also denke ich das mit dem Treibern im Bios geht nicht...
(hab da auch nie was ähnliches gesehen.)


----------



## airzonk (11. April 2005)

onliner am 31.03.2005 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 2573
> 
> Abit NF2-S. V2.0
> 3000+
> ...



nimm mal den neuen nvidia treiber 71.84

hab die gleiche graka und sogar einen schlechteren prozzie (siehe signatur) und habe aber *3350* punke. (alles jungfräulich und unübertaktet versteht sich!)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=753917


----------



## Dope4you (14. April 2005)

So langsam sieht man wieweit so ne GT Karte doch geht  Jetzt mal neuer bench mit 400/1100 MHZ und CPU auf 2670 MHZ bei Multi 10 und RAM 1:! auf 534MHZ

*10108 Punkte*

Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=769201


----------



## pennybridge (14. April 2005)

10108 Punkte beim 05er? Wie das denn?
Ich hab 4599


----------



## Dope4you (15. April 2005)

pennybridge am 14.04.2005 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 10108 Punkte beim 05er? Wie das denn?
> Ich hab 4599



Du ja auch nur eine Grafikkarte  siehe Signatur, die 2. Aopen ist kein Stotterer sondern soll heißen es sind ZWEI Grafikkarten.


----------



## minusxzero (18. April 2005)

pennybridge am 14.04.2005 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> 10108 Punkte beim 05er? Wie das denn?
> Ich hab 4599




Hab n XP 3200+ und ne Sapphire 800XT un komm auf 5393 Pkt. mein ganzes Sys. steht ein paar Seiten weiter vorn.Grübel??!!


----------



## warboss (22. April 2005)

mein score : 6521 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=761385


----------



## Recounter (23. April 2005)

hehe wartet mal ne woche dann hab ich mein neuen rechner hehe
da komm ich dann locker auf 10000 wenn der typ da oben mit seinem sys schon soviel hinbekommt!  
trotzdem frag ich mich ob der net blöfft weil hier einige viel bessere sys drinne sind und die haben weniger punkte! also ich glaubs net!


----------



## Dope4you (23. April 2005)

Recounter am 23.04.2005 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe wartet mal ne woche dann hab ich mein neuen rechner hehe
> da komm ich dann locker auf 10000 wenn der typ da oben mit seinem sys schon soviel hinbekommt!
> trotzdem frag ich mich ob der net blöfft weil hier einige viel bessere sys drinne sind und die haben weniger punkte! also ich glaubs net!



Hallo

Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht ob du mit "der typ da oben" mich meinst, aber wenn es der Fall sein sollte, dann mußt du dir mein Posting nur genauer ansehen. Ich setzte IMMER einen Beweislink dazu, sprich du kannst das System, die Punkte und die Einstellungen jeder Zeit anschauen mit hilfe des Links. Und wo siehst du diese "VIEL" besseren Systeme wie meins? Aber dein Misstrauen sei dir gegeben, deshalb setzte ich immer die Links dazu um solche Zweifler zu beruhigen


----------



## haengi (23. April 2005)

Dope4you am 23.04.2005 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Recounter am 23.04.2005 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, er meint den Typ mit folgenden Rechner:

AMD 128 5500++ "Supermariocastel"
4096 MB RAM
2 X ATI Radeon F950GTI

 

Ich glaube der hat einfach nicht gerafft das du 2 Grakas im Rechner stecken hast  

Bye @ all & enjoy your Weekend


----------



## olstyle (23. April 2005)

Komm nur auf 3425.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (5. Mai 2005)

Ich komme auf *2226* Punkte mit..

AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @*3200+* (200*11)
*2*256 MB* DDR333 @*DDR400* 2-2-2-5 (Infineon  )
Sapphire *9700Pro* (nicht übertaktet)
EPoX 8RDA+ (nforce2)
WinXP SP1

Ist das in ordnung?


----------



## perry1965 (5. Mai 2005)

Ich komme auf  6.560  Punkte.

Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe
1.024 MB RAM
2x6600GT MSI

Wenn noch jemand 2x6600GT verbaut hat, bitte melden

Perry


----------



## Refill (5. Mai 2005)

4900 Punkte

Intel Pentium 4 ht 3,2 Ghz
1024mb ddr2 ram
PCI-Express 256mb Geforce 6800 430/760 stat 325/600
mfg Refill


----------



## Teslatier (5. Mai 2005)

5490 Punkte mit:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+
Gigabyte K8NXP-9
1024 MB MDT-RAM
AOpen Aeolus GeForce 6800 Ultra


----------



## WARIER (6. Mai 2005)

Habe nur 1531 Punkte bei AA off und 4x Anisotropic Filter mit folgendem System:

Athlon XP 2800+ @ 2,079 GHz
Asus A7n8X Deluxe
512 DDR-Ram
Sapphire Radeon 9600 Pro Atlantis @ 459/344
Direct X 9.0c

Ich denke das ist ziemlich wenig, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es verbessern soll    Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich meine CPU übertakten kann, im BIOS funzt es nicht, der erkennt das dann falsch.
Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag offen


----------



## arthurklossek (9. Mai 2005)

gainward 2400 ultra  gs goes like hell     (6800gt)   
430 1200


6000


----------



## Grinsemann (9. Mai 2005)

Grummel .... 
habe mir vor ca 2 monaten nen neuen rechner zusammengestellt.
Irgendwie tu ich mich schwer das ding anständig zum laufen zu bringen  

mein sys

board : Gigabytek8nf - 9 (nforce 4/ pcie / S939)
netzteil 500 w
cpu: a64 3200+ (winchester)
kühler: zalmann 7700 b cu
ram: 1 x 512 ddr @ 400 ddr-ram (cl 3 )
gpu: 6800 standard pcie von msi

hatte vorher den 74.81 treiber drauf... war nur mist
jetzt habe ichs mit dem 66.93 ausprobiert und der rechner läuft jetzt einigermaßen.
habe rivatuner draufgeschmissen und 3dmark 05 durchlaufen lassen
und komme nur auf läppische 2475 punkte .... ok. es ist noch nix übertaktet, doch trotzdem müßte ich doch auf bessere werte kommen. Was mache ich falsch????

Tips gerne gesehen  THX


----------



## Dope4you (9. Mai 2005)

Grinsemann am 09.05.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Grummel ....
> habe mir vor ca 2 monaten nen neuen rechner zusammengestellt.
> Irgendwie tu ich mich schwer das ding anständig zum laufen zu bringen
> 
> ...



Mit dem Treiber (66.93) wirst du keinen Blumentopf gewinnen  Du hast mit dem 74.81 einen Beta Treiber die momentan Orginal Treiber sind der 71.84 und der 71.89. Beta Treiber sind halt nicht ausgereift. Ich benutze den71.89 und kann den Treiber nur empfehlen. Der Geschwinigkeitsvorteil von Beta Treibern ist bei Nvidia nur minimal--im Gegensatz dazu sind die ATI Treiber meist in der Betaversion besser (Omega-Treiber)

Dope4you


----------



## arthurklossek (9. Mai 2005)

Grinsemann am 09.05.2005 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Grummel ....
> habe mir vor ca 2 monaten nen neuen rechner zusammengestellt.
> Irgendwie tu ich mich schwer das ding anständig zum laufen zu bringen
> 
> ...













punkt1  der teiber ist ganz ok
punkt2  das ergebniss ist auch ganz ok    mit  offenen pipelines wirst du so etwas 3600 punkte bekommen ich hatte auch eine 6800standart das ist normal    der 3dmark05 braucht viel grafikram.

lass dir von den andren kein blödsinn erzählen
teste einfach mal den 3dmark 03  da soltest du über 8ooo punkte bekommen mit offenen pipes ao um die 9500   

dein ergebniss ist normal  

allerdings würde ich mir nochn nen riegel ram einpflanzen


----------



## warboss (9. Mai 2005)

Mein system @2700mhz und x800xt @ 610/1200 = 6871  

wer vergleichen will 

link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=837987


----------



## Stubborn (10. Mai 2005)

Mit Standardeinstellung 1024x768, ohne AA, AF: *4453* Points

Mein System:

AMD XP 2500+
1GB Ram (Infineon)
X800 Pro (256 MB)
Asus A7N8X V2.0


----------



## bierchen (12. Mai 2005)

Default - Einstellungen: *1536*

System siehe Sig.


----------



## bierchen (13. Mai 2005)

Default - Einstellungen: *3540*

Forceware 71.89, System siehe Signatur.


----------



## Dope4you (13. Mai 2005)

arthurklossek am 09.05.2005 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Grinsemann am 09.05.2005 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der 66.93 ist OK? Warum sollte man einen alten Treiber verwenden wenn bereits der 71.89 auf dem Markt ist? Laut Compare Link im 3DMark sollten mit dem 71.89 Treiber 3000 Punkte locker drin sein.  Würde es nicht sinnvoll sein, erst mal vom Betatreiber auf den Orginal Treiber zu wechseln und zu testen wie der läuft, als sofort vom Beta Treiber auf einen Uralt Treiber zu wechseln? Besonders bei den 6xxx Karten bringen die 7x.xx Treiber enorme Performance sprünge.


----------



## Grinsemann (13. Mai 2005)

punkt1  der teiber ist ganz ok
punkt2  das ergebniss ist auch ganz ok    mit  offenen pipelines wirst du so etwas 3600 punkte bekommen ich hatte auch eine 6800standart das ist normal    der 3dmark05 braucht viel grafikram.

lass dir von den andren kein blödsinn erzählen
teste einfach mal den 3dmark 03  da soltest du über 8ooo punkte bekommen mit offenen pipes ao um die 9500   

dein ergebniss ist normal  

allerdings würde ich mir nochn nen riegel ram einpflanzen [/quote]




Danke erstmal für die hilfreiche Info. Hast mich ganz schön beruhigt.
OC ist in Arbeit - benötige halt noch ein paar infos bis ich mich wirklich dran setzen will.
Der ram musste noch warten, da mir noch ein paar kröten fehlten, weil ich mich für die 6800 anstatt der 6600gt entschieden habe.


----------



## Grinsemann (13. Mai 2005)

zu den Treibern kann ich nur sagen, dass man es mal austesten müsste.
Mit dem Gedanken habe ich schon gespielt, doch dann habe ich in der pcgh  die Vergleichsliste durchforstet und die Werte hatten alle vielleicht eine Differenz von 1 % Leistung.
Allerdings stand auch darin, dass der unausgereifte 74.81 die gpu auf tierisch hohe Temperaturen bringt und somit verhehrende Folgen mit sich bringen kann. Das hat sich bei mir wohl auch deutlich bemerkbar gemacht.
Soviel zum Thema neueste Treiber ...   
müssen mehr Bechmarks zwangsläufig bessere Leistung heissen??

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich den 71.89 mal austesten THX 4 help


----------



## Dope4you (13. Mai 2005)

Grinsemann am 13.05.2005 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> zu den Treibern kann ich nur sagen, dass man es mal austesten müsste.
> Mit dem Gedanken habe ich schon gespielt, doch dann habe ich in der pcgh  die Vergleichsliste durchforstet und die Werte hatten alle vielleicht eine Differenz von 1 % Leistung.
> Allerdings stand auch darin, dass der unausgereifte 74.81 die gpu auf tierisch hohe Temperaturen bringt und somit verhehrende Folgen mit sich bringen kann. Das hat sich bei mir wohl auch deutlich bemerkbar gemacht.
> Soviel zum Thema neueste Treiber ...
> ...




Der Tempbug im 71.xx Treiber ist im 71.89 behoben, ob die Temperatur tatsächlich angestiegen ist, dazu findest du im Netz etwa 10 verschiedene Meinungen-von Chiptemp bis RAM Temp über keine Temp ist alles zu finden.

Bei mir hatte der Bug nur eine Veränderung der Anzeige ausgelöst. Ich habe mit mehren Treibern die Temp gemessen (Infrarot Thermometer an verschiedenen Meßpunkten)  und hatte keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

Eine Ausführliche Treiberauswertung findest du hier:

http://www.origo3d.com/forceware-roundup-2005.shtml

wird immer wieder aktualisiert


----------



## Ginho (14. Mai 2005)

also ich habe den mark grad mal laufen alssen...
habe da doch bloss 2249 punkte 

würde sagen meine graka passt ned ganz zu meinem restlichen system


----------



## Tunzer (14. Mai 2005)

hmm....


2342 Punkte


AMD64 3500+
Asus K8N
Radeon 9800 Pro
2x256 DDR Ram Samsung 


Wieso habe ich sowenig Punkte? Wegen meinen RAM?


----------



## bierchen (14. Mai 2005)

Tunzer am 14.05.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm....
> 
> 
> 2342 Punkte
> ...



Hast eh noch mehr als der Poster vor Dir, obwohl selbe CPU und Grafikkarte und er mehr Speicher wie Du hat! Imo ist Dein Ergebnis in Ordnung. Mit einer besseren Grafikkarte würdest Du natürlich besser abschneiden.


----------



## MrAmnesie (15. Mai 2005)

Dope4you am 14.04.2005 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam sieht man wieweit so ne GT Karte doch geht  Jetzt mal neuer bench mit 400/1100 MHZ und CPU auf 2670 MHZ bei Multi 10 und RAM 1:! auf 534MHZ
> 
> *10108 Punkte*
> 
> Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=769201


 boar neid- hechel-hechel gratulation tolles sys..... 
 ich selbst habe 4706. 

winni 3000, leadtek 6800le, asus a8v deluxe, 2x512 mb mdt 3200, enremax mit 485 w


----------



## Grinsemann (15. Mai 2005)

MrAmnesie am 15.05.2005 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 14.04.2005 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ja, das mag richtig sein, dass man auf solche werte neidisch sein kann.
Wieweit hast du deinen Rechner und oder Graka übertaktet??  
Ich denke du kannst bei deinem sys auf jedenfall auch schon stolz sein,   denn ich habe mit meinem sys siehe sig wesendlich schlechter abgeschnitten.(ca 2500Punkte)          OC in Arbeit ...


----------



## MrAmnesie (15. Mai 2005)

Grinsemann am 15.05.2005 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MrAmnesie am 15.05.2005 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, herzlichen dank, bin ich auch a bissi nun, dank der hilfe meines freundes (ein genie!?) hab ich noch etwas aus dem winni rauskitzeln können (hab ihn selbst nur auf 2,2 -2,4 ghz gebracht) nun läuft er primestabilo mit 2500 mhz bei standardspannung. meine graka habe ich kompletti aufmachen können (16/6), ausserdem habe ich die vcore auf 1,2 geflääääschd, so konnte ich die gpu auf 415 (stabil) und den speicher auf 880 hochjagen. der mdt läuft mit 2,5-3-3 (naja - nicht so der bringer...) auf 208.

ich will eigentlich auf pcie umsteigen (gleiches board wie du - fetzt das?) aber nur wenn ich mein innenleben gut losbekomme...

die letzten winnis laufen nicht so gut, meiner ist aus 11/04, ein freund von mir bekommt seinen winni 3200 auch nicht über 2,2


----------



## Grinsemann (19. Mai 2005)

nunja, ich hatte einige probs, die ich noch beheben mußte.

sys runter und neu drauf. Probs beseitigt und habe jetzt mit oc angefangen.
Mit meinem Board bin ich absolut zufrieden, da gibts nix - und preis leistung ebenfalls TOP  
Meine cpu schmeisst auch richtig Leistung, wobei ich eine woche pro 100 mHz kontrolliere Stabilitäts-langzeittest. Natürlich primestabilität 20 min dauerstress und 1a werte   
was mir Sorgen macht ist meine Graka - enntäuschung pur
preis -leistung ausreichend - oc potenzial bescheiden und das alles nur bei 12 pipes     
mal sehen was ich da noch raus holen kann  
ob sich der Umbau für dich lohnenswert ist mußt du für dich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MrAmnesie (19. Mai 2005)

Grinsemann am 19.05.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> nunja, ich hatte einige probs, die ich noch beheben mußte.
> 
> sys runter und neu drauf. Probs beseitigt und habe jetzt mit oc angefangen.
> Mit meinem Board bin ich absolut zufrieden, da gibts nix - und preis leistung ebenfalls TOP
> ...


jo, da hast du aber doch ein umtauschrecht für deine graka, 12 pipes - die müsste doch 16 haben, da waren doch mal fehlerhafte chips druff, schau doch mal:

http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=345680


----------



## Dope4you (20. Mai 2005)

So wieder mal das Ergebnis aktualisieren

*10205 Punkte *

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=803054


----------



## MrAmnesie (20. Mai 2005)

Dope4you am 20.05.2005 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> So wieder mal das Ergebnis aktualisieren
> 
> *10205 Punkte *
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=803054



prozzi du!  dich hol ich noch - WARN SPASS!!! ne im ernst meine Hochachtung bei dir fetzt es!


----------



## Dope4you (21. Mai 2005)

MrAmnesie am 20.05.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 20.05.2005 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin aber noch nicht so ganz zufrieden, weil die Aopenkarten nicht Optimal laufen. Einzeln geht jede Karte locker auf 440/1240 MHZ, das ist absolut Spitze beim übertakten, aber sobald ich SLI aktiviere dann bringen die Karten schon bei 395/1090 Bildfehler. Hab mich auch schon an Aopen wegen neuem Bios gewandt, aber da kommt wohl nix. Mit den beiden Silencern werden die Karten selbst beim zocken(3Std. Half Life) nich heißer als 65 Grad-aber die laufen scheinbar nicht 100% zusammen im SLI 

Kumpel von mir kann seine Leadtec locker auf 430/1200 im SLI bringen ohne Probleme. Auch bei anderen hab ich gesehen das die Karten (Asus/Gainward/BFG) besser laufen als die Aopen.


----------



## bierchen (26. Mai 2005)

bierchen am 13.05.2005 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Default - Einstellungen: *3540*
> 
> Forceware 71.89, System siehe Signatur.



Also, ich hab den Benchmark gerade wieder durchlaufen lassen, und hab jetzt plötzlich fast *500 Punkte mehr*! Dabei hab ich lediglich die CL-Latenz von 2 auf 2,5 zurückgenommen  , oder hatte ich bei letztes Mal den MBM5 im Hintergrund? *testen muss*


----------



## darkfischer (30. Mai 2005)

ich habe im 3d mark 05 4524 punkte

Athlon 4000+
2024 MB DDR CL 3,0
6800 GT


----------



## darkfischer (30. Mai 2005)

mein freund hatt eine geforce 6600GT und ein Amd athlon 64 3500+
und eine ganzen Gb Ram.
Er kam bein 3d mark auf 4100 punkte das ist ganz schön erstaunlich für eine 6600 GT und das alles für 790 €


----------



## MrAmnesie (31. Mai 2005)

darkfischer am 30.05.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mein freund hatt eine geforce 6600GT und ein Amd athlon 64 3500+
> und eine ganzen Gb Ram.
> Er kam bein 3d mark auf 4100 punkte das ist ganz schön erstaunlich für eine 6600 GT und das alles für 790 €


jo, das ist ein sehr guter wert, allerdings, anders als der 3dmurks03 spielt die cpu ne größere rolle bim 05er. die cpu ist ja beachtlich!


----------



## Intel-Killer (5. Juni 2005)

XP2400+
512MB
Geforce6800LE

Punkte : 3500


----------



## DaDen (7. Juni 2005)

darkfischer am 30.05.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mein freund hatt eine geforce 6600GT und ein Amd athlon 64 3500+
> und eine ganzen Gb Ram.
> Er kam bein 3d mark auf 4100 punkte das ist ganz schön erstaunlich für eine 6600 GT und das alles für 790 €



Jetzt kommts noch besser  !!!

4206 3D Marks

My System

CPU: 3000+ (Venice 250x9; 1,4V; 2250MHz)
RAM: 2x 512MB DDR 408 CL 2,5/3/3/7
GraKar: 6600GT (GPU: 575MHz; RAM: 1150MHz)

Und alles für nur 600 €     !!!

mfG
DaDen


----------



## Stubborn (8. Juni 2005)

*4421 Points*

Mein System:

XP 2500+
1 GB Ram
X800 Pro


----------



## Dimebag (11. Juni 2005)

Ich hab *4741 Punkte*

System: 

P4 2.6C @ 3050Mhz (FSB 235)
1GB Ram (235Mhz)
PNY Verto Geforce 6800GT (Standard Takt)


mfg


----------



## Pitty187 (12. Juni 2005)

darkfischer am 30.05.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe im 3d mark 05 4524 punkte
> 
> Athlon 4000+
> 2024 MB DDR CL 3,0
> 6800 GT



Mein Stock-Result mit nem 3500+,1GB Ram und ner GT ist ja schon bei 5100p... Da würd ich mal andre Treiber nehmen und mir meine gedanken machen...


----------



## tpRiddick (12. Juni 2005)

1760 

XP 2800+
MSI K7N2 Delta L
512MB MDT 400
Raddeon 9600xt ( Connect 3D)


----------



## fuse (13. Juni 2005)

mit dem neuen catalyst 5.6 sind meine punkte von 5976 auf 6112 gestiegen.sauber


----------



## commXander (15. Juni 2005)

hab 6300 Points mit Sys aus Signatur ^^
achja, hab nix oced (brauch ich ja net)


----------



## Pstyle (23. Juni 2005)

Sind mit 3500+ venice und gigabyte 6800gt, 1024mb corsair

4839 punkte normal??

(übertaktet ist NOCH nix)


----------



## Berner (28. Juni 2005)

Pstyle am 23.06.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind mit 3500+ venice und gigabyte 6800gt, 1024mb corsair
> 
> 4839 punkte normal??
> 
> (übertaktet ist NOCH nix)


Ja denk mal schon 
ach wenn man schon postet
hab 1739
mit 9600pro
3500+
1GB


----------



## Riverna (29. Juni 2005)

63xx Punkte

Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2835Mhz
2x 512MB OCZ PC4000 EL EV Gold UTT
X800Pro PCIe @ 600/570Mhz


----------



## skycrypter (30. Juni 2005)

Pstyle am 23.06.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind mit 3500+ venice und gigabyte 6800gt, 1024mb corsair
> 
> 4839 punkte normal??
> 
> (übertaktet ist NOCH nix)



_________________________________________________________

ich selbst hab 5302 punkte ,..aber meine graka ist leicht oc,...375/1.1 GHZ
_________________________________________________________

mein System siehe sign.

MfG


----------



## Franzosegaggi (4. Juli 2005)

wie gebt ihr eure werte eigentlich an zählt ihr die cpu und normale score zusammen?


----------



## Franzosegaggi (4. Juli 2005)

Tunzer am 14.05.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm....
> 
> 
> 2342 Punkte
> ...



hab auch ne 9800 Pro und ich glaube die kannst du in diesem Benchmark rauchen ich krieg auch bloss was mit 2200 P


----------



## Eddy11 (4. Juli 2005)

Riverna am 29.06.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 63xx Punkte
> 
> Athlon 64 3000+ @ 2835Mhz
> 2x 512MB OCZ PC4000 EL EV Gold UTT
> X800Pro PCIe @ 600/570Mhz



welches Mainboard?????


----------



## tpRiddick (5. Juli 2005)

tpRiddick am 12.06.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 1760
> 
> XP 2800+
> MSI K7N2 Delta L
> ...



nun mit 512 MB Ram mehr komme ich auf 1811


----------



## davidian2000 (5. Juli 2005)

ergebnis bei standardeinstellungen: *3889*

alles originalzustand


----------



## minusxzero (5. Juli 2005)

Nochmal n bisserl Feintuning gemacht und Overdrive drin 57XX Pts immerhin 400 Pts mehr mit dem 5.6 Cat noch dazu aber Overdrive kannste zum zoggen vergessen.


----------



## AllesScheisseHier (6. Juli 2005)

hab *5524* 3DMarks

mit nem: 
- AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Winchester)
- ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe
- 6800Ultra 256MB PCI-E
- 2x512MB Corsair (Dual-Channel)

wobei  man ja mal sagen muss es Prozessoren bei
Benchmarks die kleinste rolle spielen.
Wenn überhaupt...ich habs schon miterlebt das leute ihren
3000+ auf nen 4000+ getaktet haben und immernoch gleich
viele punkte beim 3D Mark 05 erzielt haben...


----------



## InFlam3s (9. Juli 2005)

*7603 *

3800+ Venice
MSI K8N Neo4
Connect 3D X850XT PE
1024MB

Da kann ich nicht meckern


----------



## olstyle (9. Juli 2005)

darkfischer am 30.05.2005 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mein freund hatt eine geforce 6600GT und ein Amd athlon 64 3500+
> und eine ganzen Gb Ram.
> Er kam bein 3d mark auf 4100 punkte das ist ganz schön erstaunlich für eine 6600 GT und das alles für 790 €


Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, ich knack ja nicht einmal die 3800 und das mit einem fast gleichem System. Wie hoch takted denn seine Graka?
mfg Olstyle
P.S. Treiber ist 77.72


----------



## lukas1234 (9. Juli 2005)

Ich weis nicht aber ich habn Athlon  64 3800+
6800GT
und 2 GB Ram und schaf nur 4550!!


----------



## boro (12. Juli 2005)

Hab ~5100 Pkt.
Nicht viele mit einer x800xl gesehen hier glaube aber der Wert is  ok.


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2005)

3376 punkte


----------



## Meller (20. Juli 2005)

Hab 4896 Punkte, denk mal da könnte man noch was rausholen


----------



## Pitty187 (23. Juli 2005)

A64 3500+NC / Galaxy 68GT / AV8 / A-Data 1GB

3dM05 : 6112p.    Ich arbeite dran...

Details und Compares @ nethands...


----------



## Dope4you (24. Juli 2005)

So wieder etwas umgestellt 

Punkte in 3DMark05 8191

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1060041

System ist nicht OC.


----------



## lyser-25 (25. Juli 2005)

Dope4you am 24.07.2005 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> So wieder etwas umgestellt
> 
> Punkte in 3DMark05 8191
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht!!! aber graka ist oc.

ich habe 5600pkt.

p4ee 3,46ghz@3,61ghz  wakü reserator 1plus
leadtek px6800gt  400/1100 bald wakü 
intel d925xecv2
ocz 1024mb dual ch. ddr2 533mhz
audigy 2
2* seagate 160gb s-ata 150 (raid0)
enermax 600w


----------



## Dope4you (26. Juli 2005)

lyser-25 am 25.07.2005 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 24.07.2005 08:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups richtig, hab ja den SmartDoktor getestete und die Karte nicht zurück gesetzt. Also dan GPU bei 491/1301 MHZ


----------



## tpRiddick (28. Juli 2005)

tpRiddick am 05.07.2005 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> tpRiddick am 12.06.2005 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da meine 9600xt den geist aufgegeben hat und ich getz ne FX 5600 drin habe:

337   

Sowas nenn ich HIGH END RECHNER


----------



## Chat1000 (29. Juli 2005)

tpRiddick am 28.07.2005 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> tpRiddick am 05.07.2005 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Leadtek 6800GT Standarttakt  3dmark05 5005 PUnkte    

Gruß ChaT


----------



## Marques85 (30. Juli 2005)

Habe 

*6332 Punkte*


System siehe Sig.


macht der Proz hier viel aus? Weil hab leute mit A 65 gesehen und schlechteren Grakkas die mehr Punkte haben.


----------



## Chat1000 (31. Juli 2005)

Marques85 am 30.07.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe
> 
> *6332 Punkte*
> 
> ...



6332 Punkte sind völlig ok für ne X850XT PE, sicher reizt ein Amd64 3700+ oder so die GraKa noch mehr als dein XP aber das ist irrelevant...

Gruß ChaT


----------



## Finality (31. Juli 2005)

Morgen!!

Mein Score: 12085


AMD64 4000+
Asus A8N SLI Premium
1024 MB Geil One BH5
Gainward 7800GTX SLI
Creative Audigy 4 Pro


----------



## MrAmnesie (1. August 2005)

Marques85 am 30.07.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe
> 
> *6332 Punkte*
> 
> ...



hält sich eigentlich in grenzen, der bench ist i.w. graka-lastig. mit meinenm alten sys mal den test gemacht, winni3000 standard und auf 2500 oc - 100 punkte unterschied - so statt 4600 4700.

ach btw aktuell neuster bench 5804


----------



## Crayven (1. August 2005)

4900 Punkte


----------



## McDrake (2. August 2005)

4995

System:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+ (Venice)
Gigabyte GA-K8NF
1024MB Ram PC400 CL2 Corsair
Sapphire RADEON X800XL 256 MB


----------



## XeRoX (4. August 2005)

Hab 3490 Punkte in dem Bench.


Mein Sys:

AMD Athlon 2400+
Gainward 6600 GT GS
512 MB RAM
MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR
WinXP Pro SP2


----------



## Einspruch (10. August 2005)

5671 Punkte

- Athlon XP3000+ FSB333

- 1024 MB DDR-RAM @ 333 Mhz

-  PowerColor ATI Radeon X850XT Platinum Edtion
  540Mhz Chiptakt / 1180 Mhz. Speichertakt (ein superleises HÖLLENGERÄT)


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2005)

7622
- AMD ATHLON 64 3800+ (2400MHz, HT 1000MHz, 512kB Cache) Socket 939 Boxed Venice
-GIGABYTE GA-K8NF-9 nVidia nForce4 Sockel 939 DDR400 UDMA133 SATA Audio GBit-LAN FireWire PCI-Express ATX
-1024MB (2x 512MB) DIMM DDR PC400 CL2 CORSAIR XMS (TWINX1024-3200C2)  	
-Pixelview nVidia GeForce 7800 GTX 256MB GDDR3 DVI ViVo HDTV PCI-Exress  	

Ist leider nicht mein PC, hab ich  eben eingereichtet


----------



## michiman (18. August 2005)

McDrake am 13.08.2005 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 7622
> - AMD ATHLON 64 3800+ (2400MHz, HT 1000MHz, 512kB Cache) Socket 939 Boxed Venice
> -GIGABYTE GA-K8NF-9 nVidia nForce4 Sockel 939 DDR400 UDMA133 SATA Audio GBit-LAN FireWire PCI-Express ATX
> -1024MB (2x 512MB) DIMM DDR PC400 CL2 CORSAIR XMS (TWINX1024-3200C2)
> ...



Wir reden über einen besitzenden pc,und net über einer den du gar net hast  

Hier meine Punktezahl:
*5819*   
Mein monsterchen:
siehe signatur 
Graka ist nicht übertaktet


----------



## michiman (18. August 2005)

darkfischer am 30.05.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe im 3d mark 05 4524 punkte
> 
> Athlon 4000+
> 2024 MB DDR CL 3,0
> 6800 GT



....und da meinen noch leute GeForce wär besser als ATI


----------



## michiman (18. August 2005)

> Habe 4279 Punkte.
> 
> Mein System:
> Athlon64 3200+ Clawhammer
> ...



Heftig,ich habe weniger speicher,A64 3000+ und bekomme 5819 points,dank der ATI high-end karte   
Mit unübertaktetem prozi(und karte schon sowieso),sind es 5775,oder so ähnlich


----------



## Pitty187 (20. August 2005)

Sys siehe Sign -> 8371p.  Ich arbeite noch dran...


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2005)

michiman am 18.08.2005 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir reden über einen besitzenden pc,und net über einer den du gar net hast



Ja entschuldige der Herr.
Ich dachte, es gehe hier um Vergleichsmessungen.
Hab den PC zusammengestellt gehabt und danach bei dem Typen eingerichtet.
Danach den Benchmark laufen lassen und zwar nur aus dem Grund, um hier zu posten, was so ein PC Leisten kann.

Dann löscht es halt wieder.. und hab evtl weiter vorn auch noch gepostet... einen PC, den ich inzwischen nicht mehr besitze.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. August 2005)

McDrake am 20.08.2005 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> michiman am 18.08.2005 01:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG dafür gehörst du ja gleich gesperrt!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2005)

LordMephisto am 20.08.2005 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> OMFG dafür gehörst du ja gleich gesperrt!!!!!!!!!111



Hrhrhr
So, genug gespamt.
Weiter gehts mit Zahlen... von wem auch immer


----------



## Mitwisser (22. August 2005)

McDrake am 20.08.2005 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hrhrhr
> So, genug gespamt.
> Weiter gehts mit Zahlen... von wem auch immer



Von mir.    
Damit sich alle anderen mal über ihre hohen Punkte freuen können, hier was niederes:

Grafikkarte Standard: 3700 Punkte
Grafikkarte so wie in der Signatur: 4700 Punkte

immerhin, für ne 150 Euro Karte...

Forceware 77.77

MfG


----------



## Michael16 (22. August 2005)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



Mein Score: 8580 3DMarks









DFI Lanparty-Ultra-D Mainboard
Athlon 3000+ Venice @  2,69 Ghz ; 299 Mhz FSB bzw HT Link ; Ramteiler 9:10
1 GB Arbeitsspeicher von OCZ  DDR 400 @ 269 Mhz 3-4-4-8 1T Commandrate
Geforce 7800 GTX von MSI @ 486/1357Mhz
1x 160 GB SATA von Samsung
1x 160 GB IDE 
1x 40 GB  IDE
Netzteil 550 W Supersilent


----------



## michiman (22. August 2005)

Hab aus meinem schatz noch einiges rausgeholt *6049*


----------



## MrKill (24. August 2005)

So ich hab 5765


----------



## ekky (25. August 2005)

Ich komme auf 4800-5000 Punkte (variert )
Sys in Sigi , ich denke der Wert ist okay oder?


----------



## Ewu80 (25. August 2005)

Hier mein Wert:

3988 pünktchen

Für ne 6600 GT ganz ordentlich!


----------



## feneK (26. August 2005)

schaff (für mich befriedigende ^^) 6400 (~) punkte mit meinen beiden.....


----------



## addi81 (27. August 2005)

2492 3dmarks

QDI KuDoz 7x/400A 6ch, AthlonXP 2500+, 512mb 400MHz (NoName), Club3D All-In-Wonder Radeon9800 Pro, winxp+sp2+alle aktuellen hotfixes


----------



## michiman (28. August 2005)

Michael16 am 22.08.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen was für ein Netzteil du hast?


----------



## MatrixMaverick (29. August 2005)

*7398* 3d marks

system kamma sich inner sig angucken. die 7800gt ist lediglich über die auto overclocking funktion des forceware treibers übertaktet. da ist noch einiges mehr drin. 450/1080 liefen schon ohne probs... hatte bisher jedoch noch keine weiteren bedürfnisse weiter hoch zu gehen und auch keinen nerv drauf, 10 mal 3dmark05 durchlaufen zu lassen :F


----------



## Michael16 (30. August 2005)

Dope4you am 14.04.2005 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam sieht man wieweit so ne GT Karte doch geht  Jetzt mal neuer bench mit 400/1100 MHZ und CPU auf 2670 MHZ bei Multi 10 und RAM 1:! auf 534MHZ
> 
> *10108 Punkte*
> 
> Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=769201




hehe ich schaff mit meinem system 8500 punkt!! bin also knapp an deinen system mit 2 6800 GTs lol


----------



## willkeinen (30. August 2005)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post


 3474 marks is das normal bei meinem system??
 ich bekomme bei den cpu tests immer nur 1,2 max 4 fps =(
 grakatakt: 535/1035


----------



## Pitty187 (30. August 2005)

8636p.

A64 NC3500+ @ 2,64GHz 1,55vC 240HTT
DFI LP-SLI 310er
A-Data 566er 1:1 2,5-3-3-5-1 2,8vD
Gainward 78GTX @ 490-1350MHz

Max noch nicht erreicht...


----------



## willkeinen (1. September 2005)

3534 3DMarks ganz ok find ich


----------



## HotFire92 (1. September 2005)

tja mit na 9600xt krieg ich nua 1500 punkte


----------



## Tectrex (2. September 2005)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1121690
7800GT@490/1240--->8345 3DMarks


----------



## Pitty187 (3. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 30.08.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 8636p.
> 
> A64 NC3500+ @ 2,64GHz 1,55vC 240HTT
> DFI LP-SLI 310er
> ...



*Update:*

CPU @ ~2,7GHz - 1,6vC
Ram 2,5-3-3-6-1 - 2,8vC
GPU @ 510-1404MHz

9016p.

Noch immer kein max...


----------



## Pitty187 (11. September 2005)

A64 NC3500+ 
A-Data566
Gainward GTX

9102p.


----------



## gangstervsfox (12. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 11.09.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> A64 NC3500+
> A-Data566
> Gainward GTX
> 
> 9102p.


mhhh hab ne 7800gt von xfx undn nen gig ram und nen 3000+@2,250Ghz aba nur 7200punkte naja liegt wohl an dem forceware treiber^^ is ja bei den gtxer nich andas


----------



## Pitty187 (12. September 2005)

gangstervsfox am 12.09.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Pitty187 am 11.09.2005 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein - das liegt daran das ich andere Takte fahre als du...

CPU als Beispiel:
ME: 10x 272HTT und Ram 1:1 mit 2,5-3-3-7-1 = 2,72GHz
You: 9x250HTT und Ram ??? = 2,25GHz

Somit skaliert die GTX bei mir besser...  Nebenbei hast du deine Taktraten der GTX nicht gennant und meine läuft mit 567-1404MHz...


----------



## Ronin7 (20. September 2005)

hi,

ich poste einfach mal:

san diego @ 2700mhz
2gb ram @ 192 mhz 2.5-2-2-6
asus 7800 gtx extrem top @ 486mhz

8821 3dmarks

http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/957/7800gtxsandiego2640mhz2gbramdd.jpg


----------



## The-Sleeper (21. September 2005)

Mit meinem lahmen Teil krieg ich mal grad magere 1100 Punkte bei 3dmark 2005


----------



## alkoholgeist (22. September 2005)

sind 6200 pk zu wenig für mein sys?

Board: ASUS P4P800 E-Deluxe
P4 3,2GHz @ 3,8GHz
2x 512 DDR ( 2-3-3-5-4)
ASUS  6800GT (430MHz,1200MHz)


----------



## Fraggerick (22. September 2005)

so, hab 4800...

ne x800 pro, nen 2400+ von amd, und nen gig billig twinmos...

der amd läuft atm auf ~2,2hz, moegwn bring ich ihn wieder auf 2,4ghz, mal schaun, was es dann ist.


----------



## Tectrex (25. September 2005)

Pitty187 am 12.09.2005 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> gangstervsfox am 12.09.2005 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das liegt daran, das er ne GT hat und keine GTX


----------



## bitchinheat (26. September 2005)

will auch noch schnell...

3 Dmarks: 6105

Sys:

AMD3200+
nen gig 400er infenion cl3
Asus X800 XT PE

war ganz nett.....beim 2 Test im Wald gings dann doch ziemlich in den Keller 
mit der Performance  

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum? Ist da irgendein Effekt mit drinne, die 
meine Graka zum  bringt? 

Thx


----------



## Bart09 (29. September 2005)

Ich habe 4743 oder so um den Dreh, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass das etwaws wenig ist. Sagt ma was dazu Sys siehe Sig


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (29. September 2005)

3533 Punkte

Frage: Warum ruckeln ie letzten zwei Tests so wahnsinnig, wenn die Auflösung viel schlechter ist als bei den Tests vorher?

Wird da noch was anderes getestet?

mfg JtR

EDIT: Ahhh, die CPU wird getestet


----------



## alkoholgeist (30. September 2005)

Bart09 am 29.09.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 4743 oder so um den Dreh, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass das etwaws wenig ist. Sagt ma was dazu Sys siehe Sig



Nö glaub nich das das zu wenig ist!


----------



## Ronin7 (30. September 2005)

gangstervsfox am 12.09.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Pitty187 am 11.09.2005 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du held der lässt seine gtx auf 560 mhz laufen...naja die frage ist nur noch wie lange?


----------



## Bart09 (30. September 2005)

Kann man denn mit fast dem gleich sys wie ich vllt etwas weniger so 2800+ oder 3000+ und ner 7800gtx fast 3000 pkt. mehr machen?


----------



## Dope4you (2. Oktober 2005)

System mit 81.82 Treiber Non OC alles auf Default

*8166 Punkte*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1276985

.


----------



## PowerPete (2. Oktober 2005)

Dope4you am 02.10.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> System mit 81.82 Treiber Non OC alles auf Default
> 
> *8166 Punkte*
> 
> ...



wo gibts denn die 81.82 treiber?


----------



## Dope4you (2. Oktober 2005)

PowerPete am 02.10.2005 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dope4you am 02.10.2005 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier: http://www.origo3d.com/forum/thread.php?threadid=992

sind aber nur bei DualCore entsprechend besser-hat mir bei Aquamark fast 18000 Punkte gebracht  siehe Aquamark Thread


----------



## PowerPete (2. Oktober 2005)

Dope4you am 02.10.2005 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> PowerPete am 02.10.2005 16:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx hab "nur" nen 3700er also sind se für mich uninteressant dickes DANKE   Nettes System


----------



## Flyer24 (7. Oktober 2005)

Ronin7 am 30.09.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> du held der lässt seine gtx auf 560 mhz laufen...naja die frage ist nur noch wie lange?



sry OT : Du Held , wenn sie keine Grafikfehler produzieren sollte und die    Temperaturen stimmen dürfte alles im grünen Berich sein  
 Da kann wohl jemand nicht einsehen, dass seine AsusGTX nicht den längsten hat ...


----------



## LeonSKennedy (7. Oktober 2005)

So hab den Test mal über mein Notebook laufen lassen: 2553 war das Ergebnis.
Wie ist das bei folgendem System:

Penitum M 1,86Ghz
1024MB RAM
GeForce  6600Go 128MB


----------



## PowerPete (7. Oktober 2005)

LeonSKennedy am 07.10.2005 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab den Test mal über mein Notebook laufen lassen: 2553 war das Ergebnis.
> Wie ist das bei folgendem System:
> 
> Penitum M 1,86Ghz
> ...



das is aber net schlecht dät ich mal behaupten.


----------



## LeonSKennedy (8. Oktober 2005)

So und mein PC kommt auf 4963 Pkt. mit der Forceware 77.77 

System:
Athlon 64 3700+
GeForce 6800 GT 256MB 350MHz/1000MHz
1024 MB RAM DDR


----------



## HotFire92 (9. Oktober 2005)

Update:


Krieg jetzt mit meinem sys paa punkt mehr duch ocen    !

GFX:1800     
CPU:2000     

Bei meiner Graka habsch vorher 1500~1600 Muks gekriescht   
un mit meiner CPU habsch vorher auch 2000 gekriescht (*tzz* benchmarks)

Naja 300Muks beim Ocen füa mein Sys (gucks du sig) is eigentlich janz ok ... meine Graka geht aba ohne fehler nit wirkilich hoch  ... (ATITooL)


Joah jetzt seit iha bei meinem !$/%&$! SYS widda aufem neustem stand der dinge....aba wisst iha vill wiesch meine Graka ohne Fehler höher tackten kann (kühler   )oda achtet iha beim ocen nit so auf die fehler....???


MfG HotFire92


----------



## Gian (9. Oktober 2005)

Erreiche 7460 Punkte im 3D Mark 05

Mein System: 

P4 670 3.8 Ghz
GF7800GTX
2GB Ram DDR2

Forceware 77.77

Hab alles auf default, also nix oc 

gibts da vielleicht noch nen besseren Treiber für die GF7800 GTX?


----------



## Ping2 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hätte da mal zwei Fragen zu dem Benchmark:

1. 
Habe es gestern mit 512 MB und mir 1024 MB getestet. Ergebnis war quasi gleich. Ist das normal, dass der "Mehrspeicher" nicht mehr Punkte bringt?


2.
Hatte mit Athlon XP 3000+, 1024 MB Ram, Radeon 9800 Pro, Asus A7V8X-X Board gerade mal gut 1900 Punkte (beim Standardtest).
Ist das nicht ein bißchen schlapp und wenn ja woran könnte es liegen?
(In den Grakaeinstellungen habe ich AA auf 4 und AF auf 8. Wirkt sich das aus?; obwohl ich bei 3DMark selbst da ja nix eingestellt habe)

Ping2


----------



## Dimebag (17. Oktober 2005)

Ping2 am 15.10.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte da mal zwei Fragen zu dem Benchmark:
> 
> 1.
> Habe es gestern mit 512 MB und mir 1024 MB getestet. Ergebnis war quasi gleich. Ist das normal, dass der "Mehrspeicher" nicht mehr Punkte bringt?
> ...


Zu 1: ja is normal

Zu 2: natürlich, denn der Treiber erzwingt diese Einstellungen auch im Benchmark


----------



## Batman1 (17. Oktober 2005)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



Hi, hab 8456 Punkte (Free Version)

A64 3700+ San Diego
7800 GTX Extreme XFX
1024 Mb Ram
A8N SLI von ASUS


----------



## hibbicon (18. Oktober 2005)

Batman1 am 17.10.2005 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast  8456 Punkte !!!  

Vergleich das mal mit meinem System:

A64 3800+
7800 GTX von Leadtek
2048 MB RAM von twinmos
A8N SLI DELEUXE von ASUS

Punkte: "nur"7684


----------



## Head-Shooter (24. Oktober 2005)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



Ich habe 6240 Punkt im Benchmark. Mein System:
AS-Rock Dual SataII
AMD64 3000+ Winchester
Gainward 7800GT
4x512 MB Ram 400Mhz

Sind das zu wenig Punkte für mein System?


----------



## Batman1 (25. Oktober 2005)

hibbicon am 18.10.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Batman1 am 17.10.2005 09:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry74 (25. Oktober 2005)

3D Mark 2005 Pro (sprich alle Tests) in 1024x32Bit, AA Aus, AF optimal

mit ForceWare 77.77: *2805*  

mit ForceWare 81.85: *3077*


----------



## Scarface79 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hab 2083 punkte.
Ist das normal oder muß ich mir sorgen machen?



Athlon X2 64 Dual Core Processor 3800+
1gb ram
Geforce 6600 256 ram


----------



## Bwana (29. Oktober 2005)

Hab mit meinem
 Amilo M Notebook 
 Centrino 1,73 Mhz
 1 GB Ram
 256 MB Geforce 6800 Go 
 3D Mark05    3688 Punkte


----------



## redcrush (29. Oktober 2005)

4961 pkt (free)

P4 3,4 ghz
Geforce 6800 gt (albatron)
2 gig ram


----------



## ich98 (30. Oktober 2005)

P4 3,0GHz
GF6800GT
1 GB Ram
WinXP Pro Sp2 
Punkte: 4498


----------



## Bugsycep (3. November 2005)

P4(nothwood) 2,4 ghz 
1024 mb ram (333 getaktet)
Radeon x700pro(omega basierent auf 5.10a)
Mein Score:4080


----------



## bartio (7. November 2005)

Punkte: 3700
AthlonXP 2800+
Geforce 6800 @ 325 / 700
1,25GB Ram
WinXP SP2

------------------------------

Punkte: 4010
AthlonXP 2800+
Geforce 6800 @ 380 / 780
1,25GB Ram
WinXP SP2


----------



## collysucker (7. November 2005)

Traumhafte 1924 Punkte mit meinem PC


----------



## Tectrex (11. November 2005)

X1800XL@1,27V@660Mht GPU und 710Mhz RAM@default
Opteron144@2850Mhz
9092 Punkte in 3D Mark 2005
Compare Link funzt "noch" net


----------



## F4ithless (13. November 2005)

sys: siehe sig
treiber: 81.85
systemleistung: hohe qualität

5952 points


----------



## Tectrex (19. November 2005)

*X1800XL*@1,27V@660Mht GPU und 800Mhz RAM@default
Opteron144@2850Mhz
*9385* Punkte in 3D Mark 2005
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1448314

Etwas geht noch...


----------



## Bombering (20. November 2005)

Meiner einer hat 11987 Punkte   im 3DMark 05, hatte schon Angst unter die 10000 zu kommen  ....


----------



## Dope4you (21. November 2005)

Bombering am 20.11.2005 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner einer hat 11987 Punkte   im 3DMark 05, hatte schon Angst unter die 10000 zu kommen  ....



Das ist doch schön, leider sagt das ohne Angaben der Rechner-Bauteile wenig aus. Wenn du ein 7800GTX SLI System mit einem FX57 AMD hast ist das ein sehr bescheidener Wert.


----------



## Bombering (21. November 2005)

Tja hat nur einen AMD FX-55, 2GB OCZ, 2x XFX GF 7800GTX, Asus SLI-Deluxe..... Was wäre deiner Meinung eine angemessene Punktezahl?


----------



## unterseebotski (23. November 2005)

Bombering am 21.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja hat nur einen AMD FX-55, 2GB OCZ, 2x XFX GF 7800GTX, Asus SLI-Deluxe..... Was wäre deiner Meinung eine angemessene Punktezahl?


Wenn ich hier so die Ergebnisse der NV 6800GT-user sehe, dann stehe ich mit meiner popligen X800GTO gar nicht so schlecht da!
AMD Athlon*XP* 2800+ (2,08 GHz) @ 2,21 GHz bei 177MHz FSB.
Sapphire X800GTO (GPU 400, RAM 490) @ GPU 472 MHz und Ram 530 MHz
ohne AA und AF *5053* 3dMarks05 

...und ich dachte immer die 6800GT wär schneller!


----------



## daCarter (24. November 2005)

also ich hab mit einer 7800GTX Extreme ja schon 10289 Punkte


----------



## XerZ (25. November 2005)

Morgen !


----------



## bierchen (25. November 2005)

unterseebotski am 23.11.2005 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bombering am 21.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der 3D Mark 2005 ist ja auch kein Spiel, sondern eben nur ein synthetischer Benchmark.


----------



## unterseebotski (25. November 2005)

bierchen am 25.11.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 23.11.2005 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe GraKa auf 490MHz GPU und 540MHz RAM getaktet. Jetzt 5226 3dMarks05! Ha...!


----------



## Dope4you (26. November 2005)

Bombering am 21.11.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja hat nur einen AMD FX-55, 2GB OCZ, 2x XFX GF 7800GTX, Asus SLI-Deluxe..... Was wäre deiner Meinung eine angemessene Punktezahl?



Könntest du evtl den Link zum Ergebnis rein stellen, dann kann man leichter vergleichen (Treiber/Board....) Würde die Sache einfacher machen.


----------



## pfender (27. November 2005)

DAS GEHT DOCH NICHT!!!!!


****NUR****  2900 Punkte bei

Athlon XP 3000+
2048MB DDR (nur auf 333 laufend)
6800GT 256 MB


----------



## alfi666 (3. Dezember 2005)

@Tectrex
Einfach geil dein oc Ergebnis.
Habe hier im forum schon einen thread zur X1800 XL mit der Frage wie man die übertaktet und was da drin ist.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=103&tid=4248470&x=0
Wär nett, wenn du da mal vorbeischaust.
Was für ein Modell hast du verwendet? Ich spekuliere auf die Asus.
Hast du Standardkühlung verwendet?

Ach ja, mein Score bei dem 05er
Score: 5530 Punkte

Athlon 64 3200
6800GT@Ultra
2Gb ram


----------



## Die-Johle-Lok (3. Dezember 2005)

meine points:

        5995 3D-Marks

AMD AthlonXP 3200+
Radeon RX 850 XT-PE
1024 DDR-RAM


----------



## KillerLord (3. Dezember 2005)

ATI-Power: 6110 Points beim 05
Habt ihr au sone Diashow bei dem Schiff, wenn der CPU-Test läuft?


Meine Killibutze(3):
ATI X800XT @ 528 GPU-Takt
AMD 64 3000+ Venice
DFI Lanparty RDX 200 Board
2 x 512 MDR DDR-Ram (400er)
200er SATA2 Platte 
550 Watt (24A auf 12V-Leitung)


----------



## Die-Johle-Lok (4. Dezember 2005)

jo, bei mir gibs beim cpu test auch nur max. 1-2 frames die sekunde. bei den anderen gehts dafür aber richtig ab. (score: 5995) 

wozu ist eigentlich der sound-test gut?


----------



## daCarter (4. Dezember 2005)

für alle dies noch nicht gehört haben bzw. wissen man braucht beim 3dmark 05 nur die ersten 3 test durchlaufen lassen alles weitere kann man sich schenken da diese keinerlei auswirkung auf das gesamtergebnis haben

so hab meine kiste mal bis anschlag aufgedreht aber mehr als 10300 will einfach net ohne besseres board oder wakü
Settings:
-------------
CPU@3120Mhz, Speicher@240Mhz, Graka@601/1790Mhz


----------



## KillerLord (5. Dezember 2005)

hab ma die graka noch weiter gedreht bis  auf 535,9 da gabs dann 6151 punkte, aber da geht  noch mehr(oringinal kühler)


----------



## fuse (7. Dezember 2005)

KillerLord am 05.12.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ma die graka noch weiter gedreht bis  auf 535,9 da gabs dann 6151 punkte, aber da geht  noch mehr(oringinal kühler)




ca 6200 (cat. 5.11)

system: siehe sig


----------



## silberbengel (9. Dezember 2005)

3D Mark 05

5487 Punkte  

Epox 9NPA+ Ultra
AMD 64 3700+ San Diego
Sapphire X800 GTO Fireblade Edition + AC Silencer 5 Rev2
2 x 512 MB RAM, PC3200, Infinion 
Enermax Noistaker EAG 485


----------



## fuse (9. Dezember 2005)

silberbengel am 09.12.2005 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 3D Mark 05
> 
> 5487 Punkte
> 
> ...




6287 cat 5.12 ccc


----------



## silberbengel (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich werde auch erstmal den neuen Catalyst 5.12 draufpacken und danach bißchen OC betreiben. Ergebnis folgt dann...


----------



## Tectrex (9. Dezember 2005)

X1800XT 512MB @720/800(Overclockers)--->*10192* Punkte
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1529979


----------



## silberbengel (10. Dezember 2005)

silberbengel am 09.12.2005 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 3D Mark 05
> 
> 5487 Punkte
> 
> ...




So, hab jetzt den Catalyst 5.12 drauf + etwas oc...

6184 3D Marks 

Reicht für's Grobe


----------



## KillerLord (11. Dezember 2005)

Also Catalyst 5.12 ist zu empfehlen, verbessert sämtliche Spiele und beim Benchmark 31 Punkte mehr (6186).

   ZOCKEN


----------



## kutty (21. Dezember 2005)

So meinen neuen Rechner auch mal getestet:

Geforce 7800GT mit Standardtakt (400/1000): *6989 Punkte*
Geforce 7800GT leicht übertaktet (461/1150): *7910 Punkte *

MfG kutty


----------



## BorisderRusse (30. Dezember 2005)

HILFE!!

Ich hab nur 5127 mit

amd athlon 64 3700+
asus 7800gt
1024mb ram ocz performance cl2
asus a8n sli premium


WARUM???


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (1. Januar 2006)

BorisderRusse am 30.12.2005 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HILFE!!
> 
> Ich hab nur 5127 mit
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny88 (4. Januar 2006)

Mehr als 5007 Punkte sind mit meiner 6800 Standert nicht drin. 
Habe jedoch die Pixel und Vertex Shader Freigeschaltet und habe einen Takt von 397/931 MHZ. Und einen Arcotic Cooling Kühler. 
Noch kann ich mit der Spiele Leistung leben aber mal schaun was UT 07 dazu sagen wird.


----------



## DoktorX (4. Januar 2006)

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ Barton @ default
ASUS A7N8X-X (nForce 2-400)
1024MB DDR400 @ DDR333
Sapphire 9600XT @ default

Mit dem schaffte ich 969 Punkte. Meistens FPS von 0-9.  
Alle Settings @ default.

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ Barton @ default
ASUS A7N8X-X (nForce 2-400)
1024MB DDR400 @ DDR333
Sapphire 9600XT @ 510MHz / 349.5MHz

Mit dem schaffte ich 857Punkte. Meistens FPS von 0-9.  
Alle Settings @ default.

Was mich stutzig macht, dass ich mit dem Overclocked System weniger Punkte habe.  Und ich hab mich nicht verguckt! 
Aber in Spielen ist die Karte @ 510MHz / 349.5MHz schneller als die @ default.


----------



## GaMMeLHaNsy (4. Januar 2006)

knappe 7000 marks mit dem unten stehenden system


----------



## Deromigo (4. Januar 2006)

sys:

amd64          3,2Ghz
1024 DDR
graka 9800pro

score: 2771

ist nen bisserl wenig oder?
hab ich da was extrem schlecht konfiguriert?
bei 03 hatte ich irgendwas mit 21.000 oder so.
grüsse   
dEro


----------



## MaPu (5. Januar 2006)

_System: Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor mit 2,8 GHz und Hyperthreading
                   XFX GeForce 6800 Gamers Edition (400/800 MHz) mit 128MB
                   1024MB DDR-Ram (PC400)


*                   3995 3D Marks*_


----------



## Tectrex (8. Januar 2006)

AMD Opteron144@2800Mhz
2x512MB Crucial Ballistix Tracer @260Mhz@2,5/2/2/5 1T
Epox 9NPA Ultra
X1800XT 512MB @745/880--->10652 Punkte

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1647319


----------



## Barra-Barra (8. Januar 2006)

Also, ich hab mit meinem Pentium D830, Ati Radeon X1800XL, Asus P5WD2 und 2GB DDR2-667 RAM (Corsair XMS2 5400C4) 6981 Pkte...


----------



## newester (8. Januar 2006)

Hier ein Ergebnis mit einer "relativ neuen Karte":

Opteron 144 @ 2650 Mhz 
ASUS A8N SLI 
2048 MB Muskin @ 241 Mhz (2,5-3-3-6-1T)
*6800GS (12PP)* @ 530/1200 Mhz 


6275 Punkte


----------



## Slowmo (10. Januar 2006)

Cinebench2003 -343/408 (1.19)

3D-Mark05 / 6772 (Version 1.2.0) Forcewear 84.21

3D-Mark06/ 3719 (Version 1.0.2) Forcewear 84.21

PC-Mark05 / 6833 (Version 1.1.0) Forcewear 84.21


Alle Komponeten nicht Übertaktet und auch ohne RAID

Coolermaster Praetorian
Enermax 480 Watt Netzteil
P4 NW 3.4Ghz

Zalman CNPS7700 + Artic Silver5 (Mitlerweile gibt es zwar bessere Kühler,jedoch sind die mir zu hoch wegen der Hebelwirkung beim Transport,das Risiko möchte ich nicht eingehen.)

Gigabyte 8knxp Rev2.0/Bios Version FK
DualPower System und zusätliche Kühler auf den Spannungwandelern von Coolermaster-Wärmeleitkleber von Artic

4x1024MB Ram MDT PC3200 CL 2-3-2-6

1XGigabyte I-RAM (4096 MB Ram wie oben) Booten von WIN XP / System (Auslagerung abgeschaltet=200 PCMark05 +)

2xWD Raptor 740GD/ Kein Raid
2xHitachi160GB/Kein Raid

1XTranscend IDE Flash Modul 1GB (Booten der Startdiskette ,DriveClone und anderen Dos basierten Programmen zum zurückspielen des Image auf das Gigabyte I-RAM oder WD 740GD.

Terratec EWX24/96
Terratec EWS88MT
Dawicontrol DC-150 RAID (Bootschnittstelle für das Gigabyte I-RAM)
Gainward 7800GS+ 512MB

LianLi Cardreader Alu 3.5 Einbauversion
Crystalfontz LCD Display 631 USB 3.5 Alu Einbauversion
Pioneer DVR107/1.20
Pioneer DVR-109/1.58
Standard 3.5 Diskettenlaufwerk


----------



## bluefly (11. Januar 2006)

ic hhab mit


Pentium D 820 2,8Ghz
Geforce 6800 256 MB
1024 MB Ram

5055 Punkte gehabt


----------



## Intelkiller (11. Januar 2006)

ok hab einmal getestet 

system:
geforce 7800gt 522/1026
AMD Athlon64 3000+
Gigabyte K8NF-9
1024MB Kingston Cl 2,5 3200
Windows Xp

Main Test Results
3DMark Score	7415 3DMarks
CPU Score	3745 CPUMarks


----------



## Peter23 (11. Januar 2006)

8000 Punkte

Gt leicht übertaktet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2006)

hat hier irgendwer nen überblick, was für nen nv40 16/6, 401/1098 auf nem 3,4-3,6ghz p4 bzw. nem 3500+ normal ist?
ich hab grad 5572 gemessen, aber hier nen vergleichswert zu finden...


----------



## Gonzo1983 (14. Januar 2006)

hi 

3200 @2,2 GHZ
7800 GT leicht höher gemacht
1 GB Corsai Value @ 220 MHZ

7553 Punkte. 

bin ganz zufrieden


----------



## Pitty187 (21. Januar 2006)

# 3700+ @ 2950mhz
# DFI nF4 SLI-DR
# A-Data 566 | 268 | 2,5-3-3-6-1
# Gayward GTX256 | 525-1400+40mhz | LL-Bios
# 82.12 WhqL

*9565p.*


----------



## MARKUS34E (24. Januar 2006)

Pitty187 am 21.01.2006 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> # 3700+ @ 2950mhz
> # DFI nF4 SLI-DR
> # A-Data 566 | 268 | 2,5-3-3-6-1
> # Gayward GTX256 | 525-1400+40mhz | LL-Bios
> ...









Hatte mit dem 81.94 4845 Punkte


----------



## Playboy54 (25. Januar 2006)

Habe über 8100 Punkte mit meiner eVGA 7800gt CO.

Übertaktet auf 500/1150


AMD 3700+
1 Gig Corsair
ASUS A8n SLI Deluxe


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (28. Januar 2006)

5617 3D Euro
  System
     |
     |
    V


----------



## Master-R (28. Januar 2006)

Ich hab 6421 Punkte.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
XFX 6800Ultra 256MB PCIe 450/1215 MHz                    
3500+ Venice @ 2475MHz                                                
2x1024MB Corsair Cl.2.5 @ 225MHz @2,9V
DFI LanParty UT nF4 SLI-D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Equinox464 (28. Januar 2006)

meindingauchmalindierundehalt

 
non@-system mit höchster qualitätseinstellung


----------



## Michl76 (31. Januar 2006)

Equinox464 am 28.01.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> meindingauchmalindierundehalt
> 
> 
> non@-system mit höchster qualitätseinstellung



Servus,

Athlon64 3800+
MSI NX7800GT
1GB Ram

*6787 Punkte *

und das alles im Orginal Zustand

Was haltet ihr davon, den mit Computern kenne ich mich nicht aus?!

MfG
Michl76


----------



## webwebber (2. Februar 2006)

habe mir mit absicht die normale eVGA 7800GT geholt.. läuft nach dem bios-mod (vom 1,4v auf 1,5) mit dem standartkühler auf 

510/1200 stabil.. fehlt noch der silencer 5 oder ne WaKü

durch den kleinsten athlon64 den 3000 komme ich "nur" auf 

8052
http://www.bilderinsnetz.de/bild.php?id=2a07e370c250c328
http://www.bilderinsnetz.de/bild.php?id=059b5ead8a0ead73
http://www.bilderinsnetz.de/mein_bild.php?id=ca4cece1b1bb7085



			
				Playboy54 am 25.01.2006 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe über 8100 Punkte mit meiner eVGA 7800gt CO.
> 
> Übertaktet auf 500/1150
> 
> ...



http://www.bilderinsnetz.de/bild.php?id=2a07e370c250c328


----------



## webwebber (2. Februar 2006)

und du machst irgendwas falsch.. denn ich hab nur den 3000 und 1200 Punkte mehr wie du, wie geht das.. und dann habe ich doch das ulkige asrock dual-mainboard..



			
				Michl76 am 31.01.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Equinox464 am 28.01.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## webwebber (2. Februar 2006)

was machst du falsch?




			
				Barra-Barra am 08.01.2006 02:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich hab mit meinem Pentium D830, Ati Radeon X1800XL, Asus P5WD2 und 2GB DDR2-667 RAM (Corsair XMS2 5400C4) 6981 Pkte...


----------



## Michl76 (3. Februar 2006)

webwebber am 02.02.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> was machst du falsch?
> 
> *Servus,
> keine Ahnung, kann es daran liegen das es ein Komplett PC aus einem Eltrogeschäft ist bei dem ich "nur" die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil gewechselt habe?
> ...


----------



## Freshman (4. Februar 2006)

Hi!

Asus Extreme X1900XTX

Main Test Results

3DMark Score 8936 3DMarks 

CPU Score 5537 CPUMarks 


have fun


----------



## Simao (4. Februar 2006)

Habe mein frisch zusammengeschraubtes System eben durch den 3DMark05 geschickt und bin bißchen ernüchtert.

DFI Lanparty NF4 Ultra-D
Opteron 146 € 2,8 Ghz
2 x 512 Kingston Value RAM 2-3-3-6
X800 GTO (16 Lanes freigeschaltet; 400/490)

knapp 5300 Punkte

ich vermute, dass es an der graka liegt  

mir ist aufgefallen, dass der dual-channel modus nicht aktiviert war. den hab ich jetzt aktiviert, aber wieder die gleiche niedrige punkzahl.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Februar 2006)

*7000 3D-Marks*   Warum so wenig Punkte?

AMD 64 Dual X2 4200+ 
ASUS A8N NFORCE 4 SLI 
1024 MB Dual Channel DDR RAM (400) 
Leadtek GeForce 7800 GT 
Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS 
230 GB HDD 
NEC DVD-RW Combo-Drive 
Betriebssystem 	Windows XP-SP2 
*nix overclocked*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Simao (7. Februar 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 07.02.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> *7000 3D-Marks*   Warum so wenig Punkte?
> 
> AMD 64 Dual X2 4200+
> ASUS A8N NFORCE 4 SLI
> ...



7000 punkte sind doch gut und für dein system pi mal daumen eine annehmbare punktzahl.

hab eben mal bei hartware.net reviews durchgeguckt und da erreicht eine 7800 gt mit einem athlon64 4000 + und 1 gb ram etwa 6700 punkte, du hast 300 mehr.


----------



## torrywarez (9. Februar 2006)

hab 3785 Pkte - reicht.....


----------



## Tectrex (10. Februar 2006)

A64 Opteron 144 @ 2,7Ghz - 2x512MB Crucial Ballistix Tracer 260Mhz@2,5/2/2/5 1T - ATI HIS X1900XT@ 710/800(default V) - Cat 6.2

12029 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1789775


----------



## Pitty187 (12. Februar 2006)

# 146 @ 3100mhz
# DFI nF4 SLI-DR
# A-Data 566 | 282 | 2,5-3-3-6-1
# Gayward GTX256 | 520-1420+40mhz | LL-Bios
# 83.60-TRU

*9658p.*


 Nun muß ich doch noch löten um die 10k zu packen...


----------



## Mitobaehr (14. Februar 2006)

> hab 3785 Punkte - reicht.....



Wie mein Kleiner 

3761 Punkte


----------



## Flugzeug (28. Februar 2006)

Simao am 07.02.2006 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 07.02.2006 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, nachdem ich heute mal ein wenig übertaktet hab sinds 7594 Punkte geworden   

System wie unten, CPU aber auf 2630MHz, Graka 451/1110MHz - ist schon recht ordentlich, oder?


----------



## silberbengel (6. März 2006)

Hab 6583 3D-Marks

Epox 9NPA+ Ultra
3700+ @2.420MHz
Crucial Ballistix, 1 GB-Kit
Sapphire X800GTO Fireblade Edition @500:540 (GPU:MEM)

Reicht, aber NFSMW ruckelt trotzdem...


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. April 2006)

also ich hab leider NOCH nur 7216 punkte mit meinen amd 3700+ auf 2750ghz
512 mb corsair xms (verfluchte sch*#´e,nächste woche kommt 1,5 gb dazu   )
sparkle 7800gt á la 500/1250 mit nem zalman fatality und ein standartmässiges asus a8n5x.und ne samsung 250gb sata2 auch.
die nächste woche werde ich versuchen   die  8000 marke zu brechen.
kann es sein das ihr euere tests nur aus 1024x768 durchführt?und ohne filtering und dem ganzen angeber dreckszeug?weil meine tests sind erlich,wer das nicht glaubt krigt eine auf die fresse   ,auf 1200x1000 gemacht und mit 4 aa und 16 af.
also genug der angeberei   
lasst mal hören ob ihr auch 8000 schaft


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. April 2006)

also ich hab leider NOCH nur 7216 punkte mit meinen amd 3700+ auf 2750ghz
512 mb corsair xms (verfluchte sch*#´e,nächste woche kommt 1,5 gb dazu   )
sparkle 7800gt á la 500/1250 mit nem zalman fatality und ein standartmässiges asus a8n5x.und ne samsung 250gb sata2 auch.
die nächste woche werde ich versuchen   die  8000 marke zu brechen.
kann es sein das ihr euere tests nur aus 1024x768 durchführt?und ohne filtering und dem ganzen angeber dreckszeug?weil meine tests sind erlich,wer das nicht glaubt krigt eine auf die fresse   ,auf 1200x1000 gemacht und mit 4 aa und 16 af.
also genug der angeberei   
lasst mal hören ob ihr auch 8000 schaft


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. April 2006)

also ich hab leider NOCH nur 7216 punkte mit meinen amd 3700+ auf 2750ghz
512 mb corsair xms (verfluchte sch*#´e,nächste woche kommt 1,5 gb dazu   )
sparkle 7800gt á la 500/1250 mit nem zalman fatality und ein standartmässiges asus a8n5x.und ne samsung 250gb sata2 auch.
die nächste woche werde ich versuchen   die  8000 marke zu brechen.
kann es sein das ihr euere tests nur aus 1024x768 durchführt?und ohne filtering und dem ganzen angeber dreckszeug?weil meine tests sind erlich,wer das nicht glaubt krigt eine auf die fresse   ,auf 1200x1000 gemacht und mit 4 aa und 16 af.
also genug der angeberei   
lasst mal hören ob ihr auch 8000 schaft


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. April 2006)

also ich hab leider NOCH nur 7216 punkte mit meinen amd 3700+ auf 2750ghz
512 mb corsair xms (verfluchte sch*#´e,nächste woche kommt 1,5 gb dazu   )
sparkle 7800gt á la 500/1250 mit nem zalman fatality und ein standartmässiges asus a8n5x.und ne samsung 250gb sata2 auch.
die nächste woche werde ich versuchen   die  8000 marke zu brechen.
kann es sein das ihr euere tests nur aus 1024x768 durchführt?und ohne filtering und dem ganzen angeber dreckszeug?weil meine tests sind erlich,wer das nicht glaubt krigt eine auf die fresse   ,auf 1200x1000 gemacht und mit 4 aa und 16 af.
also genug der angeberei   
lasst mal hören ob ihr auch 8000 schaft


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. April 2006)

affenarschkornev am 08.04.2006 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab leider NOCH nur 7216 punkte mit meinen amd 3700+ auf 2750ghz
> 512 mb corsair xms (verfluchte sch*#´e,nächste woche kommt 1,5 gb dazu   )
> sparkle 7800gt á la 500/1250 mit nem zalman fatality und ein standartmässiges asus a8n5x.und ne samsung 250gb sata2 auch.
> die nächste woche werde ich versuchen   die  8000 marke zu brechen.
> ...


lol sorry für quad-post


----------



## affenarschkornev (8. April 2006)

affenarschkornev am 08.04.2006 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab leider NOCH nur 7216 punkte mit meinen amd 3700+ auf 2750ghz
> 512 mb corsair xms (verfluchte sch*#´e,nächste woche kommt 1,5 gb dazu   )
> sparkle 7800gt á la 500/1250 mit nem zalman fatality und ein standartmässiges asus a8n5x.und ne samsung 250gb sata2 auch.
> die nächste woche werde ich versuchen   die  8000 marke zu brechen.
> ...


lol sorry für quad-post


----------



## PCWichtel (8. April 2006)

System:
3700+ San Diego
Gainward 7900GT 256GB
1 GB PC3200 MDT Speicher
GigaByte GA-K8NF-9 NVIDIA nForce4
350W Enermax Netzteil

ohne OC

3Dmark05: 7837

Der Wert ok?


----------



## bastelkasten17 (8. April 2006)

PCWichtel am 08.04.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> System:
> 3700+ San Diego
> Gainward 7900GT 256GB
> 1 GB PC3200 MDT Speicher
> ...



also ich hab "nur" ~6600 @default und ~7000 @560/800

scheint mir n bissl wenig... kann das nur an dem prozi liegen?


----------



## flateric82 (8. April 2006)

bastelkasten17 am 08.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab "nur" ~6600 @default und ~7000 @560/800
> 
> scheint mir n bissl wenig... kann das nur an dem prozi liegen?



Das kann nur an der CPU liegen. Hab die 7900 GT XXX-Edition von XFX ( Standardmäßig auf 560/825 und hab 9511 Punkte


----------



## bastelkasten17 (8. April 2006)

flateric82 am 08.04.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> bastelkasten17 am 08.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm...hab ich mir ja fast schon gedacht... also muss dann doch langsam nen neuer her...     bin doch n armer student!


----------



## CarlCoyote (10. April 2006)

6122 points mit meiner rechenschleuder....
is doch net schlecht gelle.......???
c u


----------



## Intel-Killer (13. April 2006)

ca. 8000 3D Marks 
Sys :
A64 3500+
1 GB DDR400
AsRock 939Dual Sata2
X1800XT , 256MB , Catalyt 6.3

alles @ defalut
Und , is es gut ?


----------



## toyzruz (1. Mai 2006)

Moin, 
ich hab 9659 Punkte

Mein Sys:

A64 3500+ (Winchester)
XFX 7900GTX   
2x 512 Corsair XMS RAM
Det. 84.21
XP SP2
Enermay Liberty 500W
Asus A8N-E

toyzruz


----------



## Nexus76 (1. Mai 2006)

Mein Score

8293 3D Marks

Game 1 :  35    Fps
Game 2 :  25.2 Fps
Game 3 : 41.3  Fps

Sys in Sig

Mfg Nex


----------



## WerwolfGER (6. Mai 2006)

flateric82 am 08.04.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> bastelkasten17 am 08.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich dachte ich habe wenig aber...
Prozessor: 3500+ 64 (Private, DOT = 1% mehr Takt)
Grafikkarte: Leadtek 7900GT
Ram: 1 Gb Dualchannel Infineon
Mainboard: K8N SLI

Punkte: Glatte 7700


----------



## kolboom (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ist meine score eigentlich normal ? 
4570 Punkte bei folgendem System:

Aldi Medion MD 8008 
intel P4 2,6 GHz @ 2,97 GHz
1024 MB RAM
Club3d nVidia GeForce 7800gs
(=> hab ich mir extra für Oblivion gekauft)

Ich hab zwar nur den Freeware 3D-Mark 05 aber da kam o.g. Punkte raus.

Ich hab schon den neuesten Treiber (84.21) und den letzten AGP-Treiber von MEDION installiert und meine CPU getweakt. Kann ich noch irgendwas tun um das System zu beschleunigen ?


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2006)

8672 Pkt.

Benchmark@default
Treiber@HQ

Mein Sys:

A64 Venice 3500+@2,67Ghz
4x 512MB Kingston CL2,5 DDR 442
7800GTX@499/ 1390
A8N-SLI
350W Enermax   

Hat jemand ne 78er GTX die man noch höher takten kann?


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Mai 2006)

PCWichtel am 08.04.2006 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> System:
> 3700+ San Diego
> Gainward 7900GT 256GB
> 1 GB PC3200 MDT Speicher
> ...


Jepp. Ist normal.


----------



## Jericho4 (26. Mai 2006)

Nexus76 am 01.05.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Score
> 
> 8293 3D Marks
> 
> ...



@Nexus76: kannst du mir verraten, wie du deine ASUS Extreme 7800 GT auf 550/1200 MHz kriegst? Bei meiner ist bei 440/1040 MHz schluss.   daraus resultieren wohl auch meine mageren 6509 points.


----------



## Chat2-Second (27. Mai 2006)

Ich hab jetzt meine Sapphire x1800 GTO overclocked und schaffe in 
*3dmark05 8523*. 

Die Karte läuft mit 675/650 stabil und ohne fehler. 
Ich habe den V-core von 1.1 auf 1.3 erhöht (XT spannung) und die vom Ram hab ich auf standart gelassen. 


http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y297/HBFlair/sfsfssss.jpg 

Mein System: 
Sapphire x1800 GTO 
AMD64 3400+ (2,4@2,6ghz) 
1024MB DDR400 
Gigabyte K8N-E


----------



## Astricon (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Mein Score ist momentan bei 8491 3DMarks.  
Test1:35,7 fps
Test2:24,6 fps
Test3:44,6 fps
Mein Sys ist in der Signatur
Wird übrigens komplett luftgekühlt.


----------



## Chat2-Second (31. Mai 2006)

kleines update 

Hab jetzt meine x1800GTO noch etwas übertaktet und schaffe *8773* 3dmark05 Punkte 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y297/HBFlair/sersess.jpg

Und das mit einer Grafikkarte die nur 160€ kostet   
Wie viel 3dmark Punkte schafft man dann mit der x1800xt die auch nur 230€ kostet


----------



## EZ-Roller (3. Juni 2006)

*13577 Punkte*

A8N32-SLI
Opteron 175 @ 2,64 GHz
2 GB OCZ Platinum XTC DDR500
2 x Gainward "Bliss" 7900 GT 512 MB "GS"
Enermax Liberty 620W


----------



## Tesafilm (5. Juni 2006)

4967 Pkt.


----------



## Sergio23 (16. Juni 2006)

*11530* punkte... Habe auf mehr gehofft, nachdem ich mit meiner 7800GT 7200 schaffte!  Na ja,  kann mit den neuen treibern aber nur besser werden!


----------



## Chat1000 (1. Juli 2006)

@ Sergio23   

Ich habe mit System unten *6350* Punkte. Bin ganz zufrieden. (=


----------



## max86gt (3. Juli 2006)

Hab nur 4259 Punkte  Naja aber ich kann nicht klagen da ich eigendlich für das system noch gute punkte habe


----------



## Ronnyk (12. Juli 2006)

Mein Score: 6124  mit Ctalyst 6.4

X850 XT PE
XP 2800+ (Barton)
1.5 GB Ram
MSI K7N2 Platinum 2
XP Prof. ohne SP

Bisserl wenig, wen mann bedenkt, das andere mit ner X800er die 6000er ohne weiteres knacken. Allerding ist *nix overclocked*. Prozi wird sogar per Untervolting betrieben


----------



## Nexus76 (22. Juli 2006)

Nexus76 am 01.05.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Score
> 
> 8293 3D Marks
> 
> ...




Edit: nun mit SLi

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/766/MwmSkTB9.jpg


----------



## IJerichoI (24. Juli 2006)

Mein Wert:

*4987 3D-Marks*

Mein System:

Athlon64 3000+ Venice E3-Stepping
1024 MB DDR400 PC3200
Radeon X800XL 256 MB
Asus A8V Deluxe Mainboard
340 GB HDD
WinXP Pro SP2

Das System ist nicht übertaktet und Luftgekühlt


----------



## Dani-s (24. Juli 2006)

Ich hab 8600Punkte
AMD 64 3700+
X1800XT 256MB
2x512MB Cosair Speicher


----------



## uka (29. Juli 2006)

Mein System: amd x2 4600+,     geForce 7800gt,       1536mb Arbeitsspeicher

Meine Punkte (bei Standart Einstellungen) : 5726

Meine Frage: Ist das ok??Bin der Meinung dass das mehr sein sollte???danke für antworten!


----------



## uka (29. Juli 2006)

uka am 29.07.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein System: amd x2 4600+,     geForce 7800gt,       1536mb Arbeitsspeicher
> 
> Meine Punkte (bei Standart Einstellungen) : 5726
> 
> Meine Frage: Ist das ok??Bin der Meinung dass das mehr sein sollte???danke für antworten!



Weiß keiner ob das so in etwa in Ordnung geht??


----------



## Sergio23 (31. Juli 2006)

uka am 29.07.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 29.07.2006 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde schon etwas wenig für dein system...  hatte mit meinem (sieh unten), bloß mit 7800GT Bliss knapp über 7000!


----------



## uka (31. Juli 2006)

Sergio23 am 31.07.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 29.07.2006 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hab gestern Windows nue installiert und hab jetzt 6970 Punkte das könnte in etwa passen denk ich oder??


----------



## Ceego (31. Juli 2006)

Meine punkte: 720.

Nein, ich hab keine Null vergessen...
Centrino 1.7 2MB L2 Cache
1GB Infineon DDR 333 ram
Mobility Radeon 9650 (Chip von der 9700, aber nur 64 MB und niedriger getaktet).

Cool oder?
Wird Zeit dass der E6600 und das C2-Stepping vom P965 endlich verfügbar sind!   

Aber auf den Unterschied freu ich mich jetzt schon!


----------



## Dani-s (31. Juli 2006)

Ich habe 8620Punkte!
AMD 3700+, 2x512MB Cosair CL2, X1800XT 256MB
Ist die Punktezahl ok?


----------



## uka (31. Juli 2006)

Dani-s am 31.07.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 8620Punkte!
> AMD 3700+, 2x512MB Cosair CL2, X1800XT 256MB
> Ist die Punktezahl ok?



Denke schon aber wie kann das sein dass ich mit meinem PC (x2 4600+,7800gt,und 1,5 gb arbeitsspeicher) nur knapp 7000 hab?? ich denke nicht dass die x1800xt gegenüber der 7800gt über 1000 gutmacht noch dazu wo ich noch 512 mb mehr arbeitsspeicher hab???Weil der x2 4600+ hat ja eig. zwei mal den kern eines 3800+ also müsste der auch wenn 3dmark 05 nich dualcore optimiert ist schneller sein??


----------



## Dani-s (31. Juli 2006)

uka am 31.07.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 31.07.2006 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bau halt mal einen Speicherigel aus und lass 2 im Dualchannel laufen!
Das müsste ein paar Punkte mehr geben da ich nicht glaub dass 3DMark 05 mehr als 1GB braucht.
Welche Taktraten hat denn deine 7800GT?
Der Unterschied sind schon etwa 1000Punkte, ein Freund von mir hat fast das gleiche System wie ich hat aber eine 7800GTX und hat ca 7500Punkte!
Schreib mal dein Ergebnis mit 2x512MB rein.(Dualchannel)


----------



## uka (31. Juli 2006)

Dani-s am 31.07.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 31.07.2006 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab 2x 512 und 2x 256 soll ich die mal rausbauen???
meine 7800gt läuft auf dem standart takt (400/1000)


----------



## Dani-s (31. Juli 2006)

uka am 31.07.2006 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 31.07.2006 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lass einfach mal nur die zwei 512 drin schau aber in der Anleitung vom Mainboard nach wie du die zwei für dual Channel reinstecken musst!


----------



## uka (31. Juli 2006)

Dani-s am 31.07.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 31.07.2006 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dani-s (31. Juli 2006)

uka am 31.07.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 31.07.2006 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab grad auch nochmal laufen lassen, 8679Punkte CPU Test 4468Punkte


----------



## uka (31. Juli 2006)

Dani-s am 31.07.2006 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 31.07.2006 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uka (31. Juli 2006)

uka am 31.07.2006 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 31.07.2006 23:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dani-s (31. Juli 2006)

uka am 31.07.2006 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 31.07.2006 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nicht übertaktet!
Der Prozessor läuft mit normalem Takt 2,2GHz


----------



## uka (1. August 2006)

Dani-s am 31.07.2006 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 31.07.2006 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok aber der x2 4600+ hat zwei mal den Kern eines 3800+ d.h. auch einer von den Kernen müsste schon schneller sein als deiner ich versteh das nicht naja was solls in den Spieln reicht die Leistung auf jeden Fall aus!!!


----------



## Dani-s (1. August 2006)

Wie viele Punkte hast du im 06er da kommt mir meine Punktzahl extrem wenig vor!
3820Punkte


----------



## uka (1. August 2006)

Dani-s am 01.08.2006 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Punkte hast du im 06er da kommt mir meine Punktzahl extrem wenig vor!
> 3820Punkte



Da hab ich 3755.


----------



## Dani-s (1. August 2006)

uka am 01.08.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 01.08.2006 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hab ich da deutlich zu wenig!


----------



## uka (1. August 2006)

Dani-s am 01.08.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 01.08.2006 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab jetzt schon öfter gehört dass der 06er dualcore optimiert ist und der 05er nicht d.h. beim 06er werden beide Kerne voll genutzt und das gleicht dann die schlechtere Graka wieder aus!!!


----------



## uka (1. August 2006)

uka am 01.08.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 01.08.2006 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du den PC Mark 05 auf deinem PC dann könnten wir da mal die CPUs vergleichen???


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Mein Sys.:
Pentium D 805 @ 3,4GHz
X1900xt
2GB DDR2 RAM

Punkte:
8772
is das ok?  :-o


----------



## Dumbi (4. August 2006)

Wieso haste nicht den 2006er genommen?   :-o


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Dumbi am 04.08.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso haste nicht den 2006er genommen?   :-o


Weil der ~600MB groß is, ich nur DSL-Light hab und mir im Internet Pr0ns angucken wollte


----------



## Dumbi (4. August 2006)

Oha, wusste gar nicht dass der 2005er so klein ist, hab ihn mir auch gleich gesaugt^^

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 
Asus A8N-SLI Premium 
2x1024MB MDT CL2,5 
Powercolor Radeon X1900 XT 

9065 3DMarks


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Dumbi am 04.08.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> 9065 3DMarks


Ob das am Prozessor liegt?  :-o 

Mit 3,6GHz wollter net mehr so ganz stabil


----------



## Dumbi (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 04.08.2006 17:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, der sollte ja soweit ich weiß ungefähr gleich stark sein wie meiner.    
Hast du andere Einstellungen verwendet?


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Dumbi am 04.08.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du andere Einstellungen verwendet?


Alles auf Standard gelassen.


----------



## Dumbi (4. August 2006)

Hintergrundproggis laufen?


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Dumbi am 04.08.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hintergrundproggis laufen?


Firewall. Aber sonst  :-o 
Windows hatte ich auch neu installiert.


Welchen treiber hasten drauf? Hab 6.7.


----------



## Dumbi (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen treiber hasten drauf? Hab 6.7.


Mein CCC sagt 6.6.


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Dumbi am 04.08.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein CCC sagt 6.6.


Der neue ist wohl auf 2006 optimiert


----------



## KSpeedy89 (6. August 2006)

Ich bekomme im Schnitt etwa 5350 Punkte.
Natürlich nix OCed.  
Benutze noch den Catalyst 5.11 ohne CCC, da 6.6 mit CCC sonst arschviel Ressourcen braucht.

EDIT: OK, dass mit den Ressourcen war Schwachsinn.
Habe mit CCC 6.6 5403 Punkte.

Dürfte für mein System doch OK sein oder?


----------



## eXitus64 (16. August 2006)

habe *10558 Punkte*



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2160443



wenn ihr jetzt denkt der heißt da aber anders. des ist mein gamername aber man erkentn des ja an meiner mailadresse und an der hardware


----------



## Overdrive (20. August 2006)

6663

3200+
7800GT 256mb
1024mb DDR ram

Ist glaub ich etwas wenig hatte aber noch ne menge im Hintergrund laufen.
Ist das normal das der zweite druchlauf so rukelt? ich mein das die grafik sogar noch schlechter ist als beim ersten un da lauft das bei mir flüssig druch


----------



## Flyer24 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hab aktuell nur die Benches von meinem Bro 
2x7900GTX 512Mb @ 760/1660 Modded FW 85.96 - C2D E6600 @ 3645Mhz - 2x1024Mb G.Skill HZ @ 405Mhz @ 4-4-4-8

20110

Da bremst der Conroe ein bissl ....


----------



## maeru (12. Oktober 2006)

Also, mein Ergebnis ist satte 8942 Punkte   

Mein System:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id18184


----------



## sbalsing (23. Oktober 2006)

Habe gerade mal wieder aufgerüstet   hier meine Score:

3DMark Score: 12115 3DMarks 

CPU Score: 8756 CPUMarks 

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 2,4 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## radeonx850xt (23. Oktober 2006)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



Ich erreiche gerade einmal 2595 Punkte.    
System steht unten!


----------



## LiquidGravity (11. November 2006)

12600 Punkte

wobei das übertakten meines Prozessors von 2,4 auf 2,7 GHz nur 300 Punkte gebracht hat!!


----------



## Mad1977 (19. November 2006)

maeru am 12.10.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, mein Ergebnis ist satte 8942 Punkte
> 
> Mein System:
> 
> http://www.sysprofile.de/id18184



10180 Pkt


Athlon 64 X2 4400+ @2600Mhz  Asus A8R mvp32 Deluxe 2Gb Corsair 3200 cl2 XMS  Ati x1800 XT 512 MB


----------



## Obstfliege (19. November 2006)

uka am 29.07.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> uka am 29.07.2006 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab einen AMD 64 3500+ 2 GB MDT Single Sided Ram und eine Asus 7950 GT und habe 9010 Punkte geschafft. Ich denke Du solltest mehr schaffen als Du es jetzt hast.

MfG ... Obstfliege


----------



## doceddy (19. November 2006)

4080 punkte mit:

sempron 3100 @ 2000mhz
x800 @ 16 pipes
1,5 gig ddr 400 @ 222mhz

ist das gut


----------



## Chat1000 (21. November 2006)

doceddy am 19.11.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 4080 punkte mit:
> 
> sempron 3100 @ 2000mhz
> x800 @ 16 pipes
> ...



Auch wenns ein sempron ist, sollten es schon mehr Punkte sein. Was für Taktraten hast du bei deiner X800 @ 16 Pipes?

@ topic 

Ich habe mal vor ca 1/2 Jahr durchlaufen lassen - Ergebnis ~ 6500 Punkte..


----------



## doceddy (21. November 2006)

Chat1000 am 21.11.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 19.11.2006 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe 390 chip und 350 speicher ( ddr2 ). windows ist ganz neu.


----------



## Chat1000 (22. November 2006)

doceddy am 21.11.2006 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> habe 390 chip und 350 speicher ( ddr2 ). windows ist ganz neu.


 Aso, also eine beschnittene X800er. Hatte damals mit ner X800 GTO (12 Pipes, 400/980 Mhz) ohne OCen - 4600 Punkte - nur so als Vergleich.


----------



## FleischwaldGORE (22. November 2006)

Ich habe 14089 punkte
cpu score 6438


Athlon64 x2 4400@2600mhz  2gig ram
Geforce 8800GTX


----------



## sbalsing (26. Dezember 2006)

Nach dem übertakten der CPU erreiche ich nun ca 1200 Punkte mehr:

3DMark Score: 13303 3DMarks 

CPU Score: 11269 CPUMarks 

System:

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 3,3 GHz
GPU: Asus Radeon X1950XTX
Mainboard: Asus P5W DH Deluxe
RAM: 2 GB DDR2 667 Kingston HyperX

mfg
sbalsing


----------



## doceddy (30. Dezember 2006)

Chat1000 am 22.11.2006 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 21.11.2006 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab meine graka jetzt auch übertaktet: 530/470mhz. ergebnis verbesserte sich ziemlich stark. von 4080 auf 5200 punkte


----------



## MadBaer (14. Januar 2007)

12829 Punkte

A64 3700+~2,7
2x1800xt
2GB Speicher

Ist das Gut?


----------



## balduin2 (1. Februar 2007)

Hm...hab mein altes Posting auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Aber egal, neue CPU:
7405 3DMarks
GT1-33,5
GT2-21,4
GT3-36,4
CPU-T1-2,9
CPU-T2-5,6


----------



## Zubunapy (31. März 2007)

MadBaer am 14.01.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> 12829 Punkte
> 
> A64 3700+~2,7
> 2x1800xt
> ...


Mist. Ich hinke leicht hinterher. 12674 Points bei unten stehendem Rechner. Crossfire macht wohl n Bissl was her, he?


----------



## gmwormsi (9. April 2007)

Alle haben so potente Rechner, da hinke ich ja mit meinen 6489 Punkten ganz schön hinterher, mal schauen was der neu E2100 bringt.


----------



## Markus1016 (11. April 2007)

11330 mit dem unten genannten System, ist das gut oder nicht?


----------



## gmwormsi (11. April 2007)

Markus1016 am 11.04.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 11330 mit dem unten genannten System, ist das gut oder nicht?


Solange alles flüssig läuft sind die Punkte doch egal, aber ich denke mal schon, dass das ne gute Zahl ist.


----------



## dereinzug (11. April 2007)

Hallo,

14786 Punkte waren es mit dem Rechner aus meiner Signatur.

mfg Tom


----------



## max86gt (14. April 2007)

4474 Punkte beim steandart takt hab wieder runtergetacktet

Naja mein alter Prozi und  hab kein geld um ständig aufzurüsten tuh das immer langsamm nach! hauptsache es läuft flüssig


----------



## max86gt (19. April 2007)

So bischen was geämdert und hier das rausbeckommen:
´4876 Punkte


----------



## max86gt (26. April 2007)

doceddy am 19.11.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 4080 punkte mit:
> 
> sempron 3100 @ 2000mhz
> x800 @ 16 pipes
> ...



Vergleiche einfach mit meinen System = 4883 Punkte
meine Gracka hat auch alle 16 p 6v freigeschaltet


----------



## Slowfinger (27. April 2007)

#17 (You)	8886	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

	ATI RADEON X1950 PRO, 648 MHz / 742 MHz
Ma sehen was ich noch rausholen kann


----------



## annon11 (17. Mai 2007)

*15768*

E6600 @ 3 Ghz
7950 GX2
2GB RAM
MSI P965 Neo


----------



## annon11 (17. Mai 2007)

Spoiler



scheiße da hats gelagt und dadurch 2 mal geposted


----------



## unrealterrorist (20. Mai 2007)

6404 Punkte

Wat ich net verstehe: Warum bei dem CPU-Bench nur 0,6 bzw 0,7 FPS rauskommen? 
balduin2 erreicht mit nem 3700+ und 1GB das 4- bzw. 8-fache (Seite davor).
Was mache ich nur falsch?


----------



## Knip (3. Juni 2007)

6696 3DMarks

Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe
Athlon XP 3200+
Gainward Bliss 7800Gs 256MB

alles Standardtakt

Greatz


----------



## balduin2 (6. August 2007)

unrealterrorist am 20.05.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> 6404 Punkte
> 
> Wat ich net verstehe: Warum bei dem CPU-Bench nur 0,6 bzw 0,7 FPS rauskommen?
> balduin2 erreicht mit nem 3700+ und 1GB das 4- bzw. 8-fache (Seite davor).
> Was mache ich nur falsch?


Da stimmt wirklich was nicht!

*update*
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5868436

7941 Punkte


----------



## balduin2 (5. September 2007)

balduin2 am 06.08.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> unrealterrorist am 20.05.2007 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Update* 
8048Punkte   
http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=05zd3.jpg


----------



## QuaddiGTX (10. September 2007)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post



Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 @ 2,4 GHz 
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
2048 MB
2 GB RAM
P5N-E 650i SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max86gt (11. September 2007)

7980 Punkte   

Mir Reichts Gothic3 läuft jetzt auf hoch bei 1680x1050


----------



## AchtBit (10. Oktober 2007)

10298


----------



## JackBlack89 (10. Oktober 2007)

14600p

cpu@ 3.22 ghz
graka@ 695/1150




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: ich bin schon pro und pack das hier rein in 3dmark05


----------



## MaPu (11. Oktober 2007)

5459 Punkte
--------------------------------------------------
GT1 - Return To Proxycon	20.7 fps
GT2 - Firefly Forest	14.3 fps
GT3 - Canyon Flight	35.1 fps
--------------------------------------------------
Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.8 GHz
1024 MB RAM
Sapphire X1950 GT 256 MB

Das Ergebnis kommt mir ein bischen wenig vor, da die karte sonst laut Internet
8XXX oder 9XXX Punkte erreicht...


----------



## max86gt (17. Oktober 2007)

MaPu am 11.10.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 5459 Punkte
> --------------------------------------------------
> GT1 - Return To Proxycon	20.7 fps
> GT2 - Firefly Forest	14.3 fps
> ...



Leute  langsamm solltet ihr verstehen das die Graka nicht alles ist 
  sondern Prozessor auch ganz wichtige Rolle spielt  :-o P4 hatte ich auch und ich sag mal so Gothic 3 (z.B) läuft da nicht wirklich drauf Ruckel sogar mit 2GB DDR also wundern dich nicht das dein system so langsamm ist!

1950GT braucht für volle Leistung ungefähr X2 4400+ / E4400


----------



## Hells_Bells (2. November 2007)

8643    (gibt schlimmeres)

Pentium M 750 1.86 ghz @ 2.4 ghz
Asus P4C800-E deluxe & ct 479
X1950 pro 256 mb (AGP)
3 gb DDR PC 3200 3-3-3-8
Win XP Sp2
Cat 7.10

edit :

12093

mit Powercolor HD3850 AGP 512 MB


----------



## QuaddiGTX (16. November 2007)

iam-cool am 29.09.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute der neue 3dMurks ist da und hier könnt ihr eure ergebnisse post









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scuff (27. November 2007)

Komme auf 19384 Punkte bei 3dMark Standarteinstellungen.

Hab ne 2900 Pro @ 821MHZ und Ram @ 2GHz drin.
Allerdings kann ich keinen Link hier reinstellen, da das Programm meine Grakarte nicht kennt und ich somit die Systemüberprüfung ausschalten musste.


----------



## Zubunapy (19. Januar 2008)

Scuff am 27.11.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Komme auf 19384 Punkte bei 3dMark Standarteinstellungen.
> 
> Hab ne 2900 Pro @ 821MHZ und Ram @ 2GHz drin.
> Allerdings kann ich keinen Link hier reinstellen, da das Programm meine Grakarte nicht kennt und ich somit die Systemüberprüfung ausschalten musste.


Mmh. Ich komme nur auf  Punkte. Dass ist ja eigenartig.


----------



## Scuff (21. Januar 2008)

Sry, habe deinen Link nicht aufmachen können

wieviele Punkte waren es denn? und was für eine CPU hast du verbaut? 
Ich habe die 2900Pro wieder verkauft habe aber gar die 20000 punkte grenze geknackt.


----------



## ahe1977 (31. Januar 2008)

20807Pkt

Q6600@3,4Ghz
ZOTAC 8800GT AMP@749/1224/1864

http://www.sysProfile.de/id49506


----------



## Erel68 (6. Februar 2008)

Game: 14252
CPU: 10415


----------



## GraKaOC (3. März 2008)

So, CPU is auf 3,05ghz und die GraKa auf 647/1650/888mhz. Rest-siehe sig.

insgesamt komm ich auf stolze *16612*  3D Marks.
CPU hat 14879 Punkte, da werd ich die 15k auf jedenfall noch knacken  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (10. März 2008)

Wollte keinen neuen Tread machen...

Bei mir bekomme ich immer einen BOD... kurz bevor es fertig ist...
selbst ohne OC habe ich nen BOD...

Hab es schon neu Installiert, hat aber nichts geholfen, hat einer ne Ahnung?


----------



## der-jo (10. März 2008)

Otep am 10.03.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte keinen neuen Tread machen...
> 
> Bei mir bekomme ich immer einen BOD... kurz bevor es fertig ist...
> selbst ohne OC habe ich nen BOD...
> ...



nö, wenn alles sonst läuft, kein plan. immer beim selben Test? dann würd ich mal checken was da genau getestet wird.. aber warscheinlich ist es einfach der geist der maschine  .

aso:

Ich hab mit meinem 3000+ @ 2,65Ghz und ner X1950Pro Xtreme sagenhafte 10680 Punkte


----------



## Otep (11. März 2008)

der-jo am 10.03.2008 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Otep am 10.03.2008 10:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute das es der CPU Test ist... da es ziemlich rucklig läuft und scheiße aussieht


----------



## der-jo (11. März 2008)

Otep am 11.03.2008 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 10.03.2008 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CPU test ist mit dem grünen ding das leuchtet und durch die Bäume tingelt.

Oder meinst du den 2ten Schiff-test? (den der schlechter aussieht aber mit 2-3 Frames läuft)

wenn er bei dem grünen ding abstürzt lag es bei mir immer an der CPU-voltage.

hast du die Vollversion? da kannst du dann alle tests bis auf die CPU tests ausschalten und sehen ob es daran liegt.

edit: schön zu sehen das die ganten Core2Q user mit 8800 nur magere 4000-6000 pkt mehr haben als ich armer siglecore-mensch


----------



## Otep (11. März 2008)

Ne, is der Test mit dem Schiff, habe die Core Spannung schon angehoben aber hat nichts gebracht... vielleicht muss ich die noch mehr anheben... hab die Vollversion...


----------



## der-jo (11. März 2008)

Otep am 11.03.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, is der Test mit dem Schiff, habe die Core Spannung schon angehoben aber hat nichts gebracht... vielleicht muss ich die noch mehr anheben... hab die Vollversion...



ist das dein supafly system aus der sig?

könnte auch am Ram liegen bei dem schiff, takte den mal niedriger, so das der auf keinen fall das problem ist...

bleibt er mit nem freeze stehen oder startet er neu? 
kommt das auch wenn du nur den einen test machst, also temperaturunabhängig?


----------



## Otep (12. März 2008)

der-jo am 11.03.2008 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Otep am 11.03.2008 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat endlich geklappt... oh man, lag an der CPU Spannung, warum auch immer... prime95 lief fast 1,5 Std... ohne Probleme, hab jetzt 1.46v (vorher 1.445v) und es geht...

na ja, trotzdem danke für den Tip   

17945 Punkte
klick mich


----------



## max86gt (14. April 2008)

Neuer Wert hab jetzt 17695 ereicht dabei belasse ich das erstmal!


----------



## Zubunapy (25. April 2008)

max86gt am 14.04.2008 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Wert hab jetzt 17695 ereicht dabei belasse ich das erstmal!


18198!! Damit bin dann auch ich zufrieden


----------



## Willi-79 (29. April 2008)

Hallo muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, hab das in der Signatur stehende System, und komm trotzdem nur auf *11375 Punkte*

*CPU Score* beträgt *5036 CPU Marks*


----------



## CSlgMF-NOX (30. April 2008)

Sorry


----------



## Willi-79 (30. April 2008)

CSlgMF-NOX am 30.04.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry


Jaja, sprecht mir nur mein Beileid aus


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Mai 2008)

Willi-79 am 30.04.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> CSlgMF-NOX am 30.04.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher, dass du den 3D-Murks Null FÜNF meist??


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. Mai 2008)

Zubunapy am 01.05.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Willi-79 am 30.04.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9674
siehe Signatur


----------



## max86gt (23. Mai 2008)

Willi-79 am 29.04.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben, hab das in der Signatur stehende System, und komm trotzdem nur auf *11375 Punkte*
> 
> *CPU Score* beträgt *5036 CPU Marks*



Steck mal da nen X2 oder Core2Duo rein schon hast einiges mehr an Leistung    die neuen Phenoms sind    ^^


----------



## max86gt (23. Mai 2008)

Zubunapy am 25.04.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> max86gt am 14.04.2008 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liegt alles an GTS jaja


----------

